# [Sammelthread] FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod 11



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod 11*
Der dank seiner genialen Cinematic Mod mittlerweile szenebekannte Modder Jürgen Vierheilig alias FakeFactory hat kürzlich eben diese in der neuesten Version v11 zum Download freigegeben. 

Während Kenner der älteren Versionen bereits wissen dürften was man erwarten darf, werden vor allem Neueinsteiger angesichts der komplett überarbeiteten Grafik, natürlich inklusive scharfen Texturen und HD-Models, und dem neuen Soundtrack schnell mit offenen Mündern vor ihren PCs sitzen. Während die Cinematic Mod es schafft, HL2 plus den Episoden 1 und 2 grafisch auf ein Niveau zu heben, dass sich auch 2012 mehr als sehen lassen kann, sollte man sich allerdings bewusst sein, dass das Spielgefühl möglicherweise nicht mehr das selbe ist, wie in der angestaubten Urversion von Valve. Vor allem die neuen Alyx HD-Models sind immer wieder Bestandteil kontroverser Diskussionen. Es sei jedoch zum gefühlt 100sten Mal darauf hingewiesen, dass diese optional, also "abschaltbar", sind.
Wer es schafft, die Cinematic Mod mit all ihren Aspekten als das Gesamtkunstwerk zu sehen, das sie ist, und das geniale HL2 in einer technisch modernen Version neu bzw. noch einmal erleben will, wird in jedem Fall voll auf seine sprichwörtlichen Kosten kommen. Dafür ein riesen Dankeschön an FakeFactory für die überaus gelungene Arbeit!!!  
*Downloadlinks*

*Cinematic Mod 11 final/FULL* - 7.98 GB (torrent)
Performance Fix (optional) - 12 MB
Update v11.05 (enthält neue Version des Performance Fix) - 2.18 GB (torrent)
Update v11.35 (mind. v11.00 muss installiert sein) - 4.09 GB (torrent)
Update v11.37 (mind. v11.35 muss installiert sein) - 22.7 MB
Update v11.50 (mind. v11.00 muss installiert sein) - 3.95 GB (torrent)
Update v11.52 (mind v11.50 muss installiert sein; unbedingt die im Paket enthaltenen Installationshinweise beachten!) - 214 MB (torrent)

^^ Bei Verzeichnissen, die keinen Installer beinhalten, muss der gesamte Inhalt in folgendes Verzeichnis kopiert werden, sodass dort alte vorhandene Files ersetzt und neue hinzugefügt werden:


> C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\sourcemods\FAKEFACTORY_CM11


Wen ich immer noch nicht überzeugen konnte, die Cinematic Mod in der neuesten Version auszuprobieren, bei dem gelingt mir das vielleicht mit dem Trailer (unbedingt in HD schauen!):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWkH9Iz5VLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Bildvergleiche Half Life 2 Original vs. Cinematic Mod 11*
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und freue mich auf angeregte Diskussionen zu FakeFactory's Meisterwerk! Natürlich soll dieser Thread aber auch dazu da sein, um gemeinsam für mögliche auftretende Probleme Lösungen zu finden und Feedback zur Performance auf unterschiedlichsten Systemen zu liefern. 



> *Bitte bachten:*
> Für die Verwendung der Mod-Dateien kann es sein, dass WinRAR bzw. 7zip benötigt wird! Beide Programme sind im Anhang zu finden. Sollten während der Installation der Cinematic Mod Probleme auftreten, schafft womöglich ein Download des _Source SDK_, _Source SDK Base_ und _Source SDK Base 2007_, die in Steam unter Tools zu finden sind, Abhilfe.


_PS: Bildquelle_

MfG, boss3D


​


----------



## push@max (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Wie? Ist die MOD schon raus?


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Die 9er Version gibt es doch schon lange. Warauf wir alle warten, ist die 9.5er ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Die 9er Version gibt es doch schon lange. Warauf wir alle warten, ist die 9.5er ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Alles klar...da hab ich mich vertan. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, braucht man wieder alle Teile zur Installation?


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



push@max schrieb:


> Alles klar...da hab ich mich vertan. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, braucht man wieder alle Teile zur Installation?


Das ist eine ganz komische Sache. In jeder Beschreibung steht, dass man vor der Installation das ganze Datenpakte, bestehend aus 24 Teilen, für die BASE Version herunterladen muss. Ich habe dann die 24 rar`s gehabt und habe einfach mal Part1 entpackt. Dabei habe ich dann auch gleich die exe erhalten und installiert.

Probehalber habe ich dann noch 5 andere Parts entpackt und überall war genau das selbe drinnen, wie in Part1. Also die exe eine txt und noch was. Jetzt im Nachhinein frage ich mich schon, ob da nicht ein ~ 200 MB großer Teil auch gereicht hätte ... 

Jedenfalls muss ich noch die HD-Models runterladen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

ich meinte eigentlich die Half Life-Teile 

Hab mich da undeutlich ausgedrückt. Bei den vorherigen MOD's mussten angeblich alle Half Life Teile installiert sein, also Episode 1 und 2 ebenfalls. Mir fehlt aber EP2, was die Installation verhindern würde.


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Achso. Nun, dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich habe die gesamte Orange Box installiert, also alle Half-Life 2 Teile und die Cinematic Mod 9 ließ sich problemlos installieren. Keine Ahnung, ob es auch geht, wenn einer fehlt ...

Jedenfalls solltest du das vor dem Download herausfinden, denn wenn du dann über 4 GB um sonst heruntergeladen hast, bist du bestimmt sauer. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

So, habe jetzt die 13 Teile des HD Addons ebenfalls heruntegeladen, aber diesmal gibt es nichtmal was zum Entpacken?!   

Jetzt habe ich 13 komische Dateien, die sich weder installieren, noch entpacken, noch sonst was lassen. Was soll ich jetzt damit machen?

Hilfe dringend gesucht ...

*[Edit]*
War wieder ein fehlerhafter Download! Habs jetzt von wo anders runtergeladen und jetzt habe ich alle nötigen/richtigen Dateien _(exe, tct, ...)_.  Erschreckend, was da alles für Müll im Umlauf ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

ich habe in letzter Zeit auch ziemlich oft Probleme mit fehlerhaften rar.Paketen...wenn ich das betroffene Paket dann nochmal ziehe, geht es ohne Probleme.


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Ich habe es dann von einer anderen Seite gezogen und jetzt passt alles. Mit der Mod sehen die Half Life 2 Games hammergeil aus und vor allem Alyx ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mit der Mod sehen die Half Life 2 Games hammergeil aus und vor allem Alyx ...



Welche Alyx hast Du ausgesucht? 

Mir gefällt diese eigentlich sehr gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Nö, die ist nicht so geil. Vielleicht komme ich heute noch weit genug in Half Life 2, dass ich dir einen Screen von ihr machen kann. Ich habe nämlich nach der Mod-Installation komplett neu angefangen und bin gerade unterwegs zum Versteck von Alyx´ Vater ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Ach das Spiel war/ist so geil...vor 4 Jahren zu Weihnachten bekommen...ich werde jetzt auch mal die neuste MOD laden und es mal auprobieren.

man kann EP2 doch schon sicherlich in der Pyramide für nen 10er bekommen


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



push@max schrieb:


> man kann EP2 doch schon sicherlich in der Pyramide für nen 10er bekommen


Einzeln bestimmt ...  

Ich habe heute irgendwo ein Posting gelesen, wo ein User in etwa schrieb _ "Nach der Installation der Cinematic Mod habe ich Half Life 2 neu angefange. Es war wie im Kino ..."_. Und er hat absolut Recht! Mit der Mod ist das Game einfach nur grandios und die Grafik ist extrem gut. Vor allem die neuen HD-Modelle. Also "Fakefactory" hat meinen Respekt. 

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf Version 9.5.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Ich hatte mal die 8er Version installiert und die sah bereits hammergeil aus...soll aber ziemlich schnell den VRAM füllen 

Aber die 4870 macht das schon


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Also ich habe VSync eingestellt, was die FPS auf 60 limitiert, aber trotz "nur" 512 MB VRAM komme ich absolut nie darunter _(alles Max / 1680 x 1050 / 8x MSAA / 16x AF)_. Die Performance ist auf meinem System auch mit der Mod hervorragend ... 

*[Edit]*
Habe eben auf Version 9.5 geupdatet. Endlich gibt es echtes HDR.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

So, bin jetzt endlich bei Eli und Alyx eingetroffen. Diese Alyx habe ich gewählt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt, wie schon erwähnt, Version 9.5 der Cinematic Mod.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Puhhh...und ich wollte gestern anfangen, die 9er Version zu laden.


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Das musst du sowieso ... 

Die Version 9.5 ist nur eine Art Patch und eine installierte 9er BASE ist Vorraussetzung. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Dann sind das ja 5,6GB


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



push@max schrieb:


> Dann sind das ja 5,6GB


... viel Spaß.  

Aber es lohnt sich echt, das kann ich dir versprechen. HL2 sieht einfach nur mehr geil aus. Atmosphäre wie im Kino bei einem Top-Film.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Hast Du dir auch das HD-Addon installiert? Vorraussetzung soll ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem sein => nochmal 2GB.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Nur mal so am Rande – die CM9 Base, das HD-Addon und der 9.5-Patch schlucken zusammen installiert nur 15 GiB. Früher CMs waren größer. Dafür wird beim VRAM und RAM zugeschlagen, ich shotte mal flott HL2 und die Ep2.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dafür wird beim VRAM und RAM zugeschlagen, ich shotte mal flott HL2 und die Ep2.


Also ich komme trotz "nur" 512 MB VRAM nie unter 60 FPS _(alles Max, 1680 x 1050, 8x MSAA, 16x AF, CM9.5) _und auch frühere PCGH-Benches haben schon bewiesen, dass diese VRAM-Menge vollkommend ausreichend ist. Du musst uns echt nichts beweisen ... 

Andererseits: Zu sehen, wie deine vielgelobte 9800 GTX+ in den, von mir genannten Setting, einbricht, hätte natürlich auch was.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

*@ Topic*

Hier die Shots, um die 800 MiB VRAM und weit über 2,0 GiB RAM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@ boss3D*

Nie unter 60 Fps mag sein, nichtsdestotrotz bist du mit 1.024 MiByte schneller unterwegs ... im Übrigen würde ich in so einem Fall mal TSSAA oder CFAA anwerfen.





> frühere PCGH-Benches haben schon bewiesen, dass diese VRAM-Menge vollkommend ausreichend ist


Aha ... sieht man hier ja super  Ich fange nicht mit Clear Sky, TES4 und Konsorten an ... und was soll diese Aussage bezüglich der GTX+?! Ist eine super Karte, nur eben _imo_ zu wenig Speicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hier die Shots, um die 800 MiB VRAM und weit über 2,0 GiB RAM:


Darf man fragen, welche Hardware zum Einsatz kam? Eine 512er HD4870 war das wohl nicht, denn mit der kommt man definitiv nicht unter 60 FPS.


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nie unter 60 Fps mag sein, nichtsdestotrotz bist du mit 1.024 MiByte schneller unterwegs ...


Und was nutzt mir das, wenn ich den Unterschied eh nicht bermerke? Ob 80, oder 60 FPS ist ja völlig egal ...


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> im Übrigen würde ich in so einem Fall mal TSSAA oder CFAA anwerfen.


Würde ich ja, wenn es einen nHancer für Radeons gäbe.


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich fange nicht mit Clear Sky, TES4 und Konsorten an


Zu CS:
1.) Mit 4x AA / 16x AF ist CS sowieso auf allen Grakas unspielbar.
2.) Ohne AA/AF läuft CS bei mir im DX10.1-Modus angenehm flüssig und deshalb ist es mir ziemlich egal, wie hoch der VRAM-Verbrauch ist.
3.) Ist CS auch sehr CPU-lastig.

Zu TES4:
1.) Ich habe selbst so Einiges an Mods drauf und auch in Oblivion komme ich damit nur selten _(große Städte, schnelle Drehungen)_ unter 60 FPS.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

*@ boss3D*


> Darf man fragen, welche Hardware zum Einsatz kam?


Eine 8800 Ultra - allerdings mit 8xTSAA, was im Vergleich zu 8xMSAA die Fps locker halbiert bis drittelt.





> Und was nutzt mir das, wenn ich den Unterschied eh nicht bermerke? Ob 80, oder 60 FPS ist ja völlig egal


Nun, bei 60 oder 80 ja. Bei FC2 und Fallout 3 ist die 512er aber im nur bedingt flüssigen bis kaum flüssigen Bereich, die 1.024er rennt.





> Würde ich ja, wenn es einen nHancer für Radeons gäbe.


Wozu? CFAA-Modi (ED, WT, NT) gehen per CCC, der Treiber entscheidet bei Aktivierung von AAA allerdings selbst, ob TSSAA oder TMSAA. Per Ati Tray Tools kannst du aber manuell wählen - also kein Ding.





> 3.) Ist CS auch sehr CPU-lastig.


Eher nicht.





> zu TES4


Hier kam mein eigenes gemoddetes TES4 zum Einsatz. U.a. Massen an Texturmods, Beleuchtung, Ini-Tuning usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Also selbst Far Cry 2 und Fallout 3 laufen bei mir angenehm flüssig, wobei man natürlich bei FC2 dazusagen muss, dass es selbst auf ATi-Single-GPU-Grakas eine Art Mikroruckeln aufweist ...

Adaptives AA habe ich allerdings im CCC nicht aktiviert, dafür aber 8x AA / 16x AF. Leider verwenden die meisten Spiele trotzdem nur, was man im Menü einstellt. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

hab zu dem thema auch ma 2fragen
1. läuft der CM9.5 auch wenn man nur ep1 aufm pc hat?
und
2. braucht man auch unter xp mehr als 2gb ram?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Man benötigt die Ep1/2 bzw. die GFCs, ja. Mit nur 2 GiB gabs bei mir eine böse Ruckelei.

cYa


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Man benötigt die Ep1/2 bzw. die GFCs, ja. Mit nur 2 GiB gabs bei mir eine böse Ruckelei.
> 
> cYa


ok danke für die antwort dann muss ich mir wohl doch 4gb ram kaufen obwohl ich gearde erst so schöne cellshocks bekommen hab


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Und ich muss mir dann wohl noch Ep2 kaufen 

Aber die Screens sehen sehr gut aus...beindruckend!


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

hab da nochma ne farge zum ram
braucht das spiel mehr als 2gb ram oder werden es nur mehr in verbindung mit windoof und progs im hintergrund?
wenn das spiel mehr braucht müsste ich mir auch noch nen 64bit os zulegen da mein xp 32bit ja nur max 2gb ram für eine anwendung verwenden kann


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Die angezeigten 2,5 GiB sind Spiel plus Rest. Die _hl2.exe_ selbst geht nicht über 2.048 MiB raus - wird wohl so sein, da 32-Bit und XP x86. Unter Vista-x64 geht vll mehr, da HL2 ja einen 64-Bit-Mode besitzt - habe ich aber nicht getestet. Aber wie gesagt, als ich spaßeshalber mal 2 GiB rausgenommen habe, ruckelte es mit den gleichen Settings erbärmlich. Die Mod verlangt nicht umsonst beim Start nach 4 GiB bzw. es kommt eine entsprechende Meldung.

cYa


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Wenn ich Ep2 habe, werde ich das gesamte Paket mal auf Vista 64Bit installieren und dann auch gleich das HD-Addon laden und installieren.

10 Parts von der 9er Base habe ich schon mal


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

ich werd mir morgen auch die orange box kaufen und dann unter win xp32bit und 2gb ram testen und wenn der neue da ist mit 4 gb


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, diesen Thread umzubennen in *[Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5*?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, diesen Thread umzubennen in *[Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5*?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


is geritzt
hatte auch schon überlegt einen aufzumachen
aber ich denke das man diesen thread gut übernehmen kann


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> aber ich denke das man diesen thread gut übernehmen kann


Dann schreibe ich mal einen Mod an und ändere das Startposting bei Zeiten entsprechend ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Frage] Cinematic Mod 9 Installation ...*

Jop, gute Idee mit dem abändern...da kann man dann auch zukünftige Mods besprechen


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Danke an "jetztaber" für die Titel-Änderung. Ich mache mich dann mal dran das Stratposting anzupassen ... 

*[Edit]*
So, ich hoffe ihr seit alle zufrieden mit dem Startposting.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke an "jetztaber" für die Titel-Änderung. Ich mache mich dann mal dran das Stratposting anzupassen ...
> 
> *[Edit]*
> So, ich hoffe ihr seit alle zufrieden mit dem Startposting.
> ...


jo gute arbeit
bin schon am laden dauert nur alles einbisl


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> jo gute arbeit
> bin schon am laden dauert nur alles einbisl


Danke. Lade von den, von mir verlinkten, Seiten. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das die schnellsten sind ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke. Lade von den, von mir verlinkten, Seiten. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das die schnellsten sind ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


mach ich
ich lade gerad9.5 von der seite die du mir geschikt hast und ich komm nich über 40kb/s
immerhin kann ich alle parts gleichzeitig laden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Heute Nacht kommen noch einige Shots online 

cYa


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kommen noch einige Shots online
> 
> cYa


cool
freu mich schon drauf
werd auch ma welche machen wenn ich hl2 und ep2 hab
9.5 und HD erweiterung sind auch schon geladen und jetzt fehlt nurnoch 9.0

nen 2.8ghz dual core sollte doch fürs zocken auch reichen oder?dann würd ich nämlich bis der neue speicher kommt einfach alten ram dazustecken


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



> 2.8ghz dual core


A64 X2? PentiumD? PentiumE? Phenom X2? Wolfdale? Conroe? Oder gar ein Celeron? 

*EDIT*

Shots sind da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> A64 X2? PentiumD? PentiumE? Phenom X2? Wolfdale? Conroe? Oder gar ein Celeron?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


nen e6400@2.8ghz
mehr geht leider mit dem alten ram nicht

schöne bilder
mit welche settings hast die gemacht?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ah, die Settings  Habs sie editiert.





> Diese entstanden in 1.680 x 1.050 mit 4x TSSAA und 16:1-HQ-AF auf einer 8800 Ultra.



cYa


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ah, die Settings  Habs sie editiert.
> 
> cYa


okay danke
dann wirds auf meiner graka wohl auch recht gut laufen

und respekt an dich das du um dies uhrzeit noch arbeitest


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Naja, mit den Settings gehts teils schon deutlich unter 30 Fps (gerade wegen dem TSSAA). Erst eine GTX 2x0 / HD4870 hat da genug Power für.

cYa


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Naja, mit den Settings gehts teils schon deutlich unter 30 Fps (gerade wegen dem TSSAA). Erst eine GTX 2x0 / HD4870 hat da genug Power für.
> 
> cYa


ach mir reichen auch 2*AA


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Mit 2x MSAA würde ich mich in HL2 auf keinen Fall zufrieden geben. Selbst mit 8x MSAA, dass nicht sooo viel Leistung kostet, sieht man hier und da noch deutliche Treppenkanten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Sehr lecker. Es führt aber auch wirklich kein Weg an den beiden Episoden vorbei, was? Ich habe zwar HL² aber weder Episode 1 noch 2 sind auf meiner Platte. Die wichtigen GCFs (was auch immer das ausgeschrieben bedeuten mag) sind ja nur auf den beiden neueren Episoden vorhanden, richtig?

Wenn ja, werde ich mich gleich wohl mal auf die Socken machen müssen und den Elektronikmarkt um die Ecke besuchen. Mal abklären, ob die dort das Episodenpaket haben. 14,95 € sind noch zu verkraften. Gut, bei dem Laden wahrscheinlich dann wieder 5 Euro teurer.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



> Selbst mit 8x MSAA, dass nicht sooo viel Leistung kostet, sieht man hier und da noch deutliche Treppenkanten ...


MSAA bügelt eben nur Polygonkanten. Schnapp dir mal die ATI Tray Tools und aktiviere damit 8x TSSAA - dann muss die Radeon mal richtig schuften und die Optik  verbessert sich auch stark 

cYa


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schnapp dir mal die ATI Tray Tools und aktiviere damit 8x TSSAA - dann muss die Radeon mal richtig schuften und die Optik  verbessert sich auch stark


Hat sich erledigt. Die Radeon ist hinüber und meine nächste Graka wird eine 55 nm GTX 260 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Die Radeon ist hinüber und meine nächste Graka wird eine 55 nm GTX 260 ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Schade, jetzt hab ich einen Bezugspunkt verloren in Sachen 4870 Performance


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt hab ich einen Bezugspunkt verloren in Sachen 4870 Performance


Ich sehe täglich bei meinem Bruder, wie die Graka performt. Beratung kannst du auch weiterhin jederzeit haben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich sehe täglich bei meinem Bruder, wie die Graka performt. Beratung kannst du auch weiterhin jederzeit haben ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



sehr freundlich 

kleines Update über den Download-Status: Part 19


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> kleines Update über den Download-Status: Part 19


Was, hast du die ganze letzte Nacht durch gesaugt?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## potzblitz (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Alle Teile gesaugt  Den Hauptmod Part 1-24 hat am meisten Zeit gekostet, HD Addon und der 9.5 wurden jeweils in einen Teil gezogen...

Morgen wird er mal ausgiebig getestet

Wie ist das mit dem ATI Tray Tool?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was, hast du die ganze letzte Nacht durch gesaugt?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


also ich war gestern extra noch bis 4 uhr wach deswegen und was sacht mein schwager mir morgens
"wir fahren heute nicht zu MM wegen dem ganzen schnee"


----------



## Raven (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ich hab da noch eine Frage, und zwar braucht man für das HD-Addon eigentlich zwingend ein 64bit OS?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Nein. Man braucht ohnehin kein 64-Bit-OS, zumindest nicht zwingend.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem ATI Tray Tool?


 Damit kannst du auch auf einer HD4870 bessere AA-Modi, als MSAA einstellen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

unglaublich
ich war gerade bei MM und wollte mir die Orange-box kaufen und die haben gemeint das sie die nicht haben und auch nciht mehr bekommen würden. das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder?


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Also auch hier in Österreich findet man die Orange Box nirgends mehr wo. Die wirst du schon im Internet bestellen müssen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also auch hier in Österreich findet man die Orange Box nirgends mehr wo. Die wirst du schon im Internet bestellen müssen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


na doll
aber egal das ises mir wert


----------



## TMJK (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

@ boss3D

Also ich hab mir die Orange Box vor nicht mal 2 Monaten im MM in Steyr geholt, da gab es noch etliche! 

MFG TMJK


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

2 Monate sind eine lange Zeit. Ich war vor einer Woche im MM in Steyr und da gab es nahezu nichts Aktuelles. Weder Warhead, noch CoD5, noch sonst was ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein. Man braucht ohnehin kein 64-Bit-OS, zumindest nicht zwingend.
> 
> cYa



Hmm, auf der Fakefactory-Seite steht, dass für das HD-Addon ein 64Bit System benötigt wird.

Konntest Du das HD-Addon auf einem 32Bit System testen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Japp, ich zocke unter WinXP x86. Aber mit 4 GiB und einer GTX 280. Mit der 88Ultra freezt das Spiel teils, wohl der Speicher übervoll (zieht teils an die 900 MiB VRAM und über 2,5 GiB RAM samt WinXP).

cYa


----------



## boss3D (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Da musst du aber ganz schön viel SSAA hinzugeschaltet haben, wenn du eine Ultra zum Freezen bringst?! Das das Game viel VRAM braucht, glaube ich dir schon, aber trotz "nur" 512 MB machte das Spiel auf meiner ehemaligen HD4870 nicht die geringsten Probleme_ (meine Settings kennst du ja)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Japp, ich zocke unter WinXP x86. Aber mit 4 GiB und einer GTX 280. Mit der 88Ultra freezt das Spiel teils, wohl der Speicher übervoll (zieht teils an die 900 MiB VRAM und über 2,5 GiB RAM samt WinXP).
> 
> cYa



Mit dem Arbeitsspeicher kann ich noch mithalten 

Allerdings bin ich in meiner Auflösung von 1280x1024 eingeschränkt...muss dann mal schauen wie ich mit den 512MB VRAM auskomme.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Wenn du mit 8xMSAA zockst, dann ist der Speicher auch übervoll, aber die Karte verkraftet das noch ganz gut bzw. bricht nicht extrem ein. Bei einer Ultra mit 4x TSSAA und über 900 MiB ist die Karte überfordert, die verträgt das nicht.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Bei so hohen AA-Modi wäre mir der Nutzen bereits zu gering, um die Performance zu rechtfertigen. Ab 4x SSAA ist der Unterschied zwischen den AA-Modi meiner Meinung nach währen dem Spielen nahezu nicht mehr zu erkennen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

In der Hinsicht gebe ich dir an sich Recht. Ich bin mit 4x TSSAA zufrieden, wenn es die Fps erlauben, dann 8xQ-TSSAA. Die Hybriden bluren mit aufgrund des SSAA-Anteils bei Spielen mit Post-Effekten zu sehr - ich mags knackig scharf 

Ich bastel grade an einer Demo, kannst die Tage gerne mal damit benchen.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bastel grade an einer Demo, kannst die Tage gerne mal damit benchen.


Da warte ich dann doch lieber auf meine GTX 260, aber trotzdem freue ich mich drauf ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Sagt mal, ist der 1,6GB schwere Patch neu?


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist der 1,6GB schwere Patch neu?


Sprichst du jetzt von der Version 9.5?

Verlink einfach mal, was du meinst ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Sprichst du jetzt von der Version 9.5?
> 
> Verlink einfach mal, was du meinst ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



HLP | Files | FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod - Version 9.5 - HL2, Ep1 und Ep2 - (Patch)

Das meine ich...


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> HLP | Files | FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod - Version 9.5 - HL2, Ep1 und Ep2 - (Patch)
> 
> Das meine ich...


Ist nichts anderes, wie die aktuelle Version 9.5. Diese wird jetzt eben auch offiziell als Patch bezeichnet, da sie das ja auch ist. Ein Patch für Version 9 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> Hmm, auf der Fakefactory-Seite steht, dass für das HD-Addon ein 64Bit System benötigt wird.
> 
> Konntest Du das HD-Addon auf einem 32Bit System testen?


Auf meinem 64 Bit System startet die Mod nur im 32Bit Modus, was sehr schade ist, da das Spiel schon einmal mit einer Meldung wegen zu wenig Speicher abgestürzt ist. Kann ich den 64 Bit Modus irgendwie erzwingen?

Edit: Nun ist das Spiel zum zweiten Mal abgestürzt, es hat laut Taskmanager maximal 2201MB verbraucht. Daraufhin hab ich überprüft und festgestellt, das das LAA Bit tatsächlich gesetzt ist.

Edit2: Trotz 4GB RAM benötigt das Spiel offenbar noch eine Auslagerungsdatei, damit es absturzfrei läuft.


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Hi Leute

Ich hab mir mal Windows7 64Bit installiert und wollte jetzt mal diese mod testen.
Also Steam funktioniert einwanfrei. was nur nicht Funkt ist wenn ich diese Mod starten will dann kommt immer die Meldung das steam noch nicht gestartet ist obwohl dieses an ist.
Kann mir einer sagen was ich machen kann?


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



hills schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich hab mir mal Windows7 64Bit installiert und wollte jetzt mal diese mod testen.
> Also Steam funktioniert einwanfrei. was nur nicht Funkt ist wenn ich diese Mod starten will dann kommt immer die Meldung das steam noch nicht gestartet ist obwohl dieses an ist.
> Kann mir einer sagen was ich machen kann?



Schwer zu sagen, kann auch sein, dass es an Windows 7 liegt


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ich könnte ko****....jetzt will ich Half Life 2 auf Vista 64Bit installieren und nach der Installation, wo man sich auf sein Konto einloggen kann, bekomm ich ständig eine Meldung, dass ich offline bin.

Wie komm ich den online?


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

^^ Du hast seltsame Probleme. Bei mir macht Vista x64 absolut keine Probleme ... 

Starte Steam einfach mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus XP SP2.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ich glaube, ich habe den Fehler entdeckt...ich habe heute ein bissl zu heftig overclockt und der PC wollte dann nicht mehr starten. Also hab ich die Mainboard-Batterie rausgenommen, um die Standard-BIOS Einstellungen wiederherzustellen.

Jetzt hab ich da ein altes Datum im BIOS (8.9.08). Jetzt will ich es auf den 13.01 stellen, da kann ich maximal nur bis 12 (Day) gehen 

ich glaub ich geh gleich schlafen


----------



## h_tobi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Evtl Monat / Tag / Jahr?? Englische Schreibweise.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Evtl Monat / Tag / Jahr?? Englische Schreibweise.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



wtf...kann sein, dass es wirklich daran liegt 

Bin jetzt gar nicht drauf gekommen ...naja, hab das Datum eben unter Vista verändert und nun kann ich auch das Spiel freischalten.

EDIT: So, Spiel ist freigeschaltet, jetzt hab ich es gestartet und hänge bei dem Ladescreen am Anfang..."Daten werden geladen..." und oben steht "64-bit mode active". Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## h_tobi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Haste den Patch installiert?
Mal mit / ohne probieren.

Vista ALLE Patche drauf? SP1 / Dot Net 3.5 + SP1.........

Gruß Tobi


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

An die Verknüpfung "-32bit" beim Ziel anhängen.

cYa


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> EDIT: So, Spiel ist freigeschaltet, jetzt hab ich es gestartet und hänge bei dem Ladescreen am Anfang..."Daten werden geladen..." und oben steht "64-bit mode active". Jemand eine Idee?


Du kannst entweder die Steam Beta verwenden (Steam, Settings, Beta Participation) und die 64Bit Version spielen oder  Half-Life 2 mit dem Parameter -32bit im 32Bit Modus starten.  Edit: ...zu langsam


----------



## push@max (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Haste den Patch installiert?
> Mal mit / ohne probieren.
> 
> Vista ALLE Patche drauf? SP1 / Dot Net 3.5 + SP1.........
> ...



Alle Vista-Updates sind installiert, wo bekomme ich einen Patch für HL2 her? Werden die Updates nicht automatisch, bei der Freischaltung und Installation geladen?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> An die Verknüpfung "-32bit" beim Ziel anhängen.
> 
> cYa



Dann kann ich das Spiel auch gleich unter XP 32Bit installieren, oder? Dann ist der Vorteil weg...



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du kannst entweder die Steam Beta verwenden (Steam, Settings, Beta Participation) und die 64Bit Version spielen oder



Werde das mal ausprobieren.

EDIT: Ich finde die Einstellung nicht


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Steam starten, links oben auf "File" (bzw. "Datei"), dann auf "settings" (bzw. "Einstellungen"), in der Reiterkarte "Account" gibt es den Punkt "Beta participation". Dort kannst du den Steam beta client auswählen.


----------



## boss3D (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

*Cinematic Mod 9.5-Hotfix: Update und neue HD-Models angekündigt* ...
_(Quelle)_

Die neue Judith Mossman _(Bild 3 u. 4)_ gefällt mir zwar immer noch nicht so recht, sieht aber besser aus, als das alte HD-Model. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Steam starten, links oben auf "File" (bzw. "Datei"), dann auf "settings" (bzw. "Einstellungen"), in der Reiterkarte "Account" gibt es den Punkt "Beta participation". Dort kannst du den Steam beta client auswählen.



Ok thx 

Anscheinend gibt es z.Z keine BETA.

"BETA-Teilnahme: (Derzeit keine verfügbar)"


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Stimmt, man kann keine Beta mehr auswählen. Ist auch nicht so tragisch, wenn du mit der CM 9.5 spielst, startet das Spiel sowieso nur im 32Bit Modus.Welchen Vorteil bietet überhaupt der 64Bit Modus?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Sorry hab keine zeit hier alles durch zu forsten, bin gerad im GTX-fieber 

Kann ich ich den Basics Mod irgendwo mit nem downloadmanager ziehen?
Am besten auch noch als einen großen file 

Hab leider nix gefunden


----------



## boss3D (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Am besten auch noch als einen großen file


Sowas gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Egal, von wo du saugst, du hast in jedem Fall einige Teile ...

Ich habe alle Teile gleichzeitig mit dem integrierten Downloadmanager des FF3 heruntergeladen. Hat super funktioniert.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msdd63 (29. Januar 2009)

*Frage zu Fakefactory Mod Installation*

Hi

meine Frage nun hier noch mal im Sammelthread. Kann ich die Version 9.0, 9.5 und HD Addon über die Fakefactory 8.0 installieren oder sollte ich 8.0 vorher deinstallieren?


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Die alte Version sollte vorher deinstalliert werden. Den Rest hast du schon richtig gesagt: Zuerst die 9er BASE und dann die anderen beiden Dinger ... 

Da ja die Mod Dateien des Originalspiels ersetzt, sollte sich dieses bei der Installation auch im Originalzustand befinden. Beim Drüberinstallieren über ein alte Version kann es zu Fehlern kommen und im schlimmsten Fall startet das Spiel dann nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msdd63 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Danke. Ich bin schon auf die Optik gespannt. Nachdem was ich im Thread gelesen habe und nach den Screenshots die ich gesehen habe ist HL mit der Mod der Burner. Schon mit der 8er Version sah es sehr gut aus. Ich habe zwar HL 2 und EP 1 durch, EP 2 hab ich angefangen, aber mit der Mod geht´s noch mal von vorn los.


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

*Update: Patch 9.51 erschienen*

PCGH-News ...

Downloadmöglichkeit (hlportal.de)

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

So ein Mist, die Bilder sind einfach unglaublich beeindruckend, ich komme aber nich an EP2 ran. Ich habe auf amazon ein Update-Pack gefunden...allerdings ist da EP1 auch bei, hab ich aber schon.

EP2 gab es damals ja nur in der Orange-Box, Single-Release gab es ja nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Kann ich den 9.51 über den 9.5 bügeln?

Müsste doch gehen, oder?


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann ich den 9.51 über den 9.5 bügeln?
> 
> Müsste doch gehen, oder?


Ist das ...





boss3D schrieb:


> Patch 9.51 _(Achtung: Installierte Version 9.0/9.5 erforderlich!)_


... nicht deutlich genug?

@ push@max
Kauf dir das Game zur Not über Steam. Soweit ich weiß, wird/wurde jeder, in der Orange Box enthaltene Titel, auch einzeln verkauft.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ist das ...... nicht deutlich genug?




Verzeih mir, das ich nicht nochmal deinen ersten post gelesen hab, sondern nur die news 


Alle Klarheiten beseitigt, wie mein Bio-Lehrer immer zu sagen pflegte


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Nur keine Sorge, ich update das Startposting wann immer es notwendig ist. Bei Fragen zuerst dort nachschauen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> So ein Mist, die Bilder sind einfach unglaublich beeindruckend, ich komme aber nich an EP2 ran. Ich habe auf amazon ein Update-Pack gefunden...allerdings ist da EP1 auch bei, hab ich aber schon.
> 
> EP2 gab es damals ja nur in der Orange-Box, Single-Release gab es ja nicht.


das problem hab ich auch
ist echt nervig
hab die orange box auch schon lange nicht mehr im laden gesehn


----------



## cleaner-sn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Kann ich das zocken wenn ich kein hl2 original habe?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

 Folgendes problem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht mein steam aus. was kann ich dagegen tun? jemand ne idee?
neuinstallieren hat auch nichts gebracht 


@cleaner-sn
wie soll das gehen ?
Cinematic ist nur ein texturenmod, das spiel brauchst du dafür trozdem!


----------



## B4umkuch3n (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



cleaner-sn schrieb:


> Kann ich das zocken wenn ich kein hl2 original habe?


meinst du mit nem keks oder sowas?
wenn ja dann würde ich hier mla ganz schnell verschwinden das gehört hier nicht rein

oder meinst du ob hl2 benötigt wird
wenn du das meinst dann ja du brauchst hl2 +ep1/2

@D!se
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1974-YFKL-4947
das sollte helfen


----------



## cleaner-sn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Danke, wollt nur wissen obs n eigenständiger mod is der ohne original game funzt, ich will nix mit kekse oda so.^^
hätte ja sein können, dann werde ich den download mal abbrechen. cu


----------



## Evil_D0nkey (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Wie toll sind die Unterschiede zwischen 9.5 und 9.51? Lohnt es sich die 2,5 GB zu saugen, oder lieber auf die 9.6 oder 10 warten? 
Hat mal einer seine alten Speicherstände ausprobiert? Hab die 9.5 drauf, will aber nicht schonwieder von vorne anfangen. Sieht ja cool, toll, hübsch aus (),  aber ich seh immer nur die gleichen ersten Level(). Meist komm ich im Hauptspiel immer nur bis Ende Highway 17 und dann kommt die nächste Version, die natürlich Speichstand-Inkompatibel ist zur vorherigen... So langsam nervts! 
Aber sonst: Verdammt gute Arbeit vom Herren Fakefactory!! 

edit: Hatte Fake nicht mal geschrieben, "...für alle Details braucht ihr einen NASA-Supercomputer...(sinngemäß)" Bei mir läufts auf meinem Laptop  Zwar nur in  1280*800 und mit 4*AA und 4*AF (im Spiel eingestellt), aber es sieht super aus!!!


----------



## cleaner-sn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> meinst du mit nem keks oder sowas?
> wenn ja dann würde ich hier mla ganz schnell verschwinden das gehört hier nicht rein
> 
> oder meinst du ob hl2 benötigt wird
> wenn du das meinst dann ja du brauchst hl2 +ep1/2



Ich habe ep1, gehts es denn auch nur mit ep1?

[/edit]
Habe herrausgefunden, dass zwingend HL2 erforderlich ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> @D!se
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1974-YFKL-4947
> das sollte helfen




Ich hatte es gerade erst gesehen 

Aber funktioniert, super, danke !


----------



## Raven (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ich habe jetzt alle 24 Teile von der V9 Base geladen. Wie soll ich die jetzt installieren?


----------



## boss3D (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Part 1 entpacken und die darin enthaltene exe starten ...

Und schauen, dass alle Parts im selben Verzeichnis sind. Am besten erstellst du einen neuen Ordner, in den du die ganzen Parts hineingibst.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Muss dann so ausschauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Raven (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Edit: Beim laden stürzt mir das Spiel immer ab (immer an der selben Stelle am Anfang), weiß einer was ich da tun kann


----------



## Raven (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber kann mir jemand im oben genannten Problem helfen?


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Hast du den Free Downloadmanager drauf? Wenn ja, dann deinstalliere ihn mal ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Raven (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Nein, den habe ich nicht drauf. Wenn ich etwas downloade dann immer mit dem Firefox.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ist dein OS mit allen Updates und SPs versehen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Raven (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ja, alles auf dem neusten stand. Ich weiß nicht was ich da noch machen soll. Ich hab es auch schon Versucht auf 800x600 zu spielen, aber immer der selbe Fehler.

Edit: Ich hab die Lösung, dieser Fehler kommt durch die Überfüllung des Arbeitsspeichers. Trotzdem danke für die Bemühungen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Das oben genannte Problem hatte ich an genau derselben Stelle. Schraube die Modell- und die Texturdetails kurzweilig auf Minimum herunter, bis der nächste Punkt geladen wurde.

Ich musste die Cinematic Mod leider deinstallieren, da es am Ende bei jedem Ladepunkt nur noch Probleme mit angeblich fehlenden Dateien gab, womit das Spiel abrupt quittierte. Vielleicht mag die Mod ja das 32 Bit XP nicht.


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Kleiner Hinweis für alle: v9.5-Savegames sind kompatibel mit dem Patch 9.51 und funktionieren dann immer noch.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Ähm, mal ne Frage zum Download: soll man da jetzt 30 Datenpacks einzeln runterladen? Wenn ja, dafür bin ich viel zu faul.


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Die 9er BASE und die 9.5er musst du als einzelne Datenpakete herunterladen und es sind nicht wenige. Den Patch auf Version 9.51 kann man auch in 2 großen Paketen herunterladen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ninjandi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das oben genannte Problem hatte ich an genau derselben Stelle. Schraube die Modell- und die Texturdetails kurzweilig auf Minimum herunter, bis der nächste Punkt geladen wurde.


 
Super

Genau den Fehler hatte ich auch, jetzt geht's wieder.
Und ich hab die nur Texturqdetails hinunter auf hoch gestellt.

Danke.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (14. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Hallo,
der Part 9 aus dem Base link funzt nicht, bekomme über die Suche aber nur noch Komplettdownloads

kann jemand nen link zum Part 9 On stellen?
Thx.
hat sich erledigt, hier der neue Link:HLP | Forum | Thema | FF CM9 Download @ Filefront

Der von Filefront und Rapidshare angebotene HD Addon Download ist nicht Win Rar kompatibel, Power Archiver kann das Format entpacken!


----------



## Wolfsrabe (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.5 + HD Addon*

Bei mir funktioniert (fast) alles wunderbar (Vista Business 64 Bit, HD4870). Ich hab nur das Problem, daß die Waffensounds leicht verzögert, also asynchron zum eigentlichen schießen zu hören sind. Minimal, aber doch störend und unschön. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem?


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich war mal so frei und hab das Topic auf 9.51 aktualisiert.

Dachte 9.5 wäre aktuell, da seh ich das wir ja schon bei 9.51 sind - und es keinen Patch 9.5>9.51 only gibt. Naja, also nochmal 2,5GB saugen, aber wofür hat man schließlich seinen RS Account.


----------



## push@max (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und hab das Topic auf 9.51 aktualisiert.
> 
> Dachte 9.5 wäre aktuell, da seh ich das wir ja schon bei 9.51 sind - und es keinen Patch 9.5>9.51 only gibt. Naja, also nochmal 2,5GB saugen, aber wofür hat man schließlich seinen RS Account.



Lohnt es sich den, die 2,5GB erneut zu laden?


----------



## Jorlin (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich habe den Mod jetzt bei mir installiert. Wenn ich HL starte, dann sehe ich beim Start einens neuen Spiels auch die Thumbnails mit den neuen Grafiken (Texturen)... wenn das Spiel allerdings läd, dann benutzt es die alten Texturen 

Muss ich irgendetwas besonderes einstellen? Ich habe schon alles auf High gestellt...


----------



## potzblitz (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

FAKEFACTORY CINEMATIC MOD V9.5
Update Build 9.51 Hotfix-Release

This is a strongly recommended hotfix release for a installed CM9 or CM9.5, fixing tons of bugs and adding some improvements.
It contains the complete 9.5 update, so no separate 9.5 patching is required.

HD-ADDON USERS:

Apply this patch *AFTER* you have installed the HD-addon. If you ever install the HD-addon after the hotfix, you MUST apply this hotfix again. For taking effect reselect and install the new models with the Character Pimper.


+ Added new HD Alyx model (Adriana Lima style) with realistic (gravity influenced) hair motion

V14 tagged model is a WIP/TEST

V16 tagged model is a final model

Hint: Not suitable for fans of the battle-worn VALVE style.
+ Recompiled Monk / Barney / GMan models, fixing some Bone-Errors

+ Added new HD Mossman model (blonde again)

+ Added new HD Barney model (closer to VALVE original)

+ Added GMan-Hybrid Model (old VALVE mech with Hires-Facemap as seen in older versions of CM)

+ Reworked Character Pimper for multiple model variations in "Maincharacter" section.

+ Recompiled the maps with higher precision lightmaps and per-vertex-lighting accuracy on props

Fix: Worked around an old Valve Bug in Response-System. Alyx will now allways react if you are staring at her for some time in Non-Combat situations. Reaction depends on her actual condition (relaxed, stimulated, alarmed)
Fix: Portuguese subtitles
Fix: Areaportal error in map prison_05
Fix: Terrain hole in map coast_03
Fix: Ugly skybox and heavy performance drop in canals_13
Fix: Wrong rendered blood splashes
Fix: Wrong LORES-Civilian models (if HD addon was installed)
Fix: Anorexic Monk HD model
Fix (hopefully): Twin-Alyx in prison-levels
Fix: Slowmotion when Quickload (F9) was pressed
Fix: Tons of other small glitches 

Hier der HotFix per Torrent downloaden


----------



## boss3D (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Jorlin schrieb:


> Ich habe den Mod jetzt bei mir installiert. Wenn ich HL starte, dann sehe ich beim Start einens neuen Spiels auch die Thumbnails mit den neuen Grafiken (Texturen)... wenn das Spiel allerdings läd, dann benutzt es die alten Texturen
> 
> Muss ich irgendetwas besonderes einstellen? Ich habe schon alles auf High gestellt...


Eigentlich sollte die normale Installation ausreichen, damit zumindest die Umgebungstexturen in der Mod-Version dargestellt werden. Um auch die neuen Charaktere zu verwenden, musst du diese zuerst im Charakter-Pimper auswählen.

@ INU.ID
Danke. Hinzugefügt habe ich den Patch im Startposting allerdings schon vor langer Zeit. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Moin,
bräuchte nen Tipp wie man den Mod am Leben erhält und nicht bei jedem größeren Speicherpunkt irgendein Shit Windoof fenster mit irgendwelchen Errors erhält.(stimmt nicht ganz, bisher liefs gut!) 
Habe das vor ca zwei Seiten gezeigte Fenster mit einem Windows Patch nach Netzsuche beseitigt, die nächste Meldung war ein Fehler in DX 8 (8?)
Diesen mit Service Pack3 und DX 03.09 auch weggekriegt (ich und Service Pack 3, war ein Grund warum ich mir GTA nicht geholt habe) inzwischen wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie am Anfang 
zur Info:
wollte mit meinem Auto grad wieder Richtung White Forest fahren

Sys erkennt 3,3 GB Ram
512er Hd 3850
P II 720 BE

NT:
habe das Sys auf Stanni runtergefahren, die eine Fehlermeldung ist weg inzwischen wieder 
*"failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8;:Lock Vertex Buffer"*
kann mit der Fehlermeldung jemand etwas anfangen, bzw. weiß Rat?


----------



## Stumpf (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Bei mir stürzt der Mod bei jedem nachladen von Leveln ab (selbe Fehlermeldung wie hier). 
Nervt echt tierisch :-/

Bekommt man das weg? Oder muss ich echt Vista installen um das zocken zu können?

Mein System:
C2D e6300 @3,1GHz
9800 GTX+ 1GB
4GB DDR2800 (3.25GB werden genutzt)
Windows XP

Spiele mit 1920x1080, falls das relevant ist...

Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar!


vG Stumpf


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hallo zusammen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon im Thread gestellt wurde, deshalb frage ich einfach mal. Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen die Orange Box aus England bestellt (20 Euro) und gestern kam sie an. Ich habe dann auch schonmal Half Life 2 angefangen und bin jetzt am Anfang, bevor man nach Ravenholm geht. 

Lohnt es sich, die Mod draufzupacken oder sollte man das Spiel erstmal in Originalzustand zocken (wegen Flair oder so)?

Wird das auf meiner "Maschiene" flüssig laufen?

War braucht man dafür? Ich bin gerade dabei, die Version9 BASE über Torrent (sollte doch eigentlich legal sein bei der MOD oder?) zu laden und wollte wissen, ob das reicht. Also ob man dann nur noch einen Patch oder so braucht, um auf die Aktuellste Version zu kommen?

Mfg Nimbel


----------



## El-Hanfo (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hast du ein 64bit OS?
Wenn nicht würde es sehr oft, wie schon gesagt, abschmieren. Ansonsten könnte es durch die 2GB sehr sehr knapp werden.

MfG


----------



## boss3D (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

@ Nimbel
Davon abgesehen, dass das Spiel auch mit Mod sehr gut bei dir laufen würde _(bei 64 Bit OS)_, lohnt es sich nicht nur, die Mod zu installieren, sie ist Pflicht! Das Feeling wird absolut positiv beeinflusst und das ganze Game wird rundum verbessert.

Wenn du Half Life 2 richtig erleben willst, musst du von Anfang an mit der Mod zocken. Du wirst dir vorkommen, wie im Kino.  

Im Startposting steht, was du alles brauchst, also ... have a look.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich habe Windows XP Professionel 32Bit. Wenn das so ist, dann kann ich den Download ja abrechen.

EDIT: Nun ja, nur leider dauert der Download ja so lange. Ich denke, ich zocke das Spiel mit den beiden Episoden einmal im Originalzustand durch und danach nochmal mit der Mod. Denke davon habe ich mehr, da ich das Spiel ja so 2mal zocke . Reicht die V9 denn? Also kann ich das mit einem Patch auf Version 9.5 oder 9.51 Updaten?


----------



## boss3D (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Also kann ich das mit einem Patch auf Version 9.5 oder 9.51 Updaten?


Wenn du die 9er BASE installiert hast, kannst du problemlos die Version 9.5 "drüberinstallieren" und diese anschließend noch auf Version 9.51 updaten.


Nimbel schrieb:


> Reicht die V9 denn?


Naja, für den vollen Genuss und maximalen Spielspaß würde ich schon mit Version 9.51 zocken, da es doch einige tolle Neuerungen gibt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Also ich lasse den Download über Torrent erstmal weiterlaufen (Das Update auf Version 9.5 lade ich jetzt auch). Ausprobieren schadet ja nicht. Windows XP 32Bit ist doch in der Lage, ca 3gb Ram zu benutzen oder? Das würde dann doch für die Mod reichen oder?


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

3 GB RAM sollten auf jeden Fall reichen, da ja in erster Linie eine potente Grafikkarte zählt. Bis 1680 x 1050 sollte eine HD4850 noch ganz gut dabei sein. Wie hoch du beim AA gehen kannst, musst due ausprobieren, aber 4x MSAA sollte noch kein Problem sein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Also würden auch 2gb reichen? Also normalerweise zocke ich alle Source Games auf 1680*1050, 4 AA 16AF und sonst alles auf Max


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Naja, 2 GB unter Vista sind eigentlich immer zu wenig, da sich bereits das OS selbst nicht selten bis zu 800 MB schnappt und dann bleibt nicht mehr allzu viel für das Game über. Mind. 3 GB sollten es schon sein ...

Aber bevor du irgendwas aufrüstest, solltest du erstmal testen, wie die Mod auf deinem jetzigen System performt. Was bringen dir 80 FPS, wenn es auch mit 60 flüssig läuft?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich habe *XP 32Bit!* und nicht Vista

EDIT: Kann man die Mod eigentlich wieder installieren und danach ist das Spiel wieder im Originalzustand?

EDIT 2: Ich habe Half Life 2 jetzt durch und laut Steam gerade einmal 5.9 Stunden dafür gebraucht (Leichter Schwierigkeitsgrad) Ist das normal? Ich dachte das Spiel wäre so 15 Stunden lang.


----------



## boss3D (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

1.) Ja, die Mod kann man wieder deinstallieren, allerdings kann ich dir nicht garantieren, dass das Game dann ohne Neuinstallation wieder ordentlich im Urzustand läuft ...

2.) 5.9 h sind meines Erachtens definitiv zu wenig! Ich habe viiiiiiel länger gebraucht, habe das Spiel allerdings auch in höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt. Hast du wirklich alles erlebt, oder hast du das Gefühl, dass dir irgendwelche Abschnitte fehlen würden?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Also verpasst definitiv nicht (kannte teile der Bereiche schon von nem Bekannten). Ich glaube ich hätte einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad nehmen sollen. Ich habe gerade mal 2 mal im Spiel Schaden von einem Zombie bekommen. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu gut. Bin jetzt bei Episode 1.

Edit: Episode 1 abgeschlossen (2.9 Stunden) und bin jetzt bei Episode 2
Edit2: Episode 2 habe ich jetzt auch fertig. Eben habe ich gesehen, dass wenn man auf version 9.51 patchen will, braucht man auch wieder einen über 2gb großen patch. Also war das laden von Patch 9.5 überflüssig


----------



## Dustin91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Oh man, gibt es nicht irgendeine Möglichkeit auch den Mod nur mit HL 2 zu betreiben?

Ich habe vor Ewigkeiten die Game-Of-The-Year-Edition gekauft.
Da war dann eben CS:S und so Zeug dabei, und nicht die Episoden, weil es die damals noch nicht gab.

Die Screens reizen mich so....
Hier in unserer Stadt findet man das Spiel nicht, und bestellen fällt auch erst mal aus, denn bei Amazon gibt es bloß die zensierte Version.

Schon Halflife 2 an sich ist einfach genial, und wie ein Kinofilm.
Z.b. an der einen Stelle wo Schrottautos rumliegen, und die Combine auf die Flüchtlinge schießen, und man denen zu Hilfe kommt. Da setzt dann so coole Musik ein....einfach herrlich.

Weiß einer wo man die unzensierte Version bekommt?
Ich bin bald kurz in Graz.
Dort gibt es ja einen Media Markt, glaubt ihr das es dort vorhanden sein wird?


EDIT: Hat denn schon mal wirklich jemand ohne die Episoden ausprobiert den Mod zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## boss3D (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

@ Nimbel
Deine Zeiten sind absolut unrealistisch. Hast du E1 auch am leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt? Wenn nicht, stimmt da was nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Doch leichtester. Mache ich immer, wenn ich ein spiel zum ersten mal spiele. Die Spielzeiten standen so in Steam, mir selber kam es aber VIEL länger vor.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Eine Frage.
Wenn ich das Episodepack bei amazon.de kaufe, dann sind ja die Teile zensiert.
Ist dies auch der Fall wenn ich mir die Orangebox kaufe?
Oder wenn ich das Episodepack bei amazon.co.uk kaufe?
Und falls es bei Amazon aus England unzensiert ist, kann ich es dennoch auf Deutsch einstellen?
Müsste ja eigentlich gehen, da es ein Steamprodukt und man dort die Sprache einstellen kann oder?


----------



## boss3D (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

@ Dustin91
In Deutschland ist sicher auch die Orange Box zensiert. Hol dir die OB am besten von einem österreichischen Händler ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Oder du bestellst sie dir bei Amazon.co.uk. Habe ich auch gemacht. Jetzt habe ich sie Uncut und gerade mal 20 Euro bezahlt


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Oder du bestellst sie dir bei Amazon.co.uk. Habe ich auch gemacht. Jetzt habe ich sie Uncut und gerade mal 20 Euro bezahlt


Kann man die dann auf Deutsch einstellen?

Wobei mir das Episodepack lieber wäre, da ich ja Hl2 und Portal schon habe.
Nur das Problem ist,dass es bei amazon.co.uk gerade nicht lieferbar ist.

Ich werde morgen oder am Samstag mein Glück beim Media Markt in Graz
versuchen, da wir nach Slowenien fahren und somit dort vorbei kommen


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kann man die dann auf Deutsch einstellen?
> 
> Wobei mir das Episodepack lieber wäre, da ich ja Hl2 und Portal schon habe.
> Nur das Problem ist,dass es bei amazon.co.uk gerade nicht lieferbar ist.
> ...



Jepp kannst du. Generell sind alle Spiele von Valve in 5 Audiosprachen (Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch, Italienisch) und in 17 Untertitelsprachen verfügbar. Kannste ganz einfach umstellen.

mfg Nimbel


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Endlich habe ich auch das Update 9.51 geladen und installiert. Dann habe ich es mit Spannung gestartet und solange gespielt, bis man aufs dach rennen soll (also noch nicht weit  ). Beim Laden, kurz vor dem Dach, brach das Spiel mit dieser Fehlermeldung ab.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher lief alles superflüssig und auch das laden davor ging ohne Probleme. Was mich gewundert hat, waren die Texturen der Combine (siehe Anhang). Habe ich jetzt etwa alles Umsonst geladen?. Oder brauche ich mehr Ram? Würde es reichen, wenn ich z.B. AA auf nur 2fach stellen würde?

EDIT: Ich habe das Spiel nochmal gestartet und es ging diesmal zu laden. Also bin ich weiter über das Dach gegangen und dann den Fahrstuhl hinab. Beim nächsten Laden gabs wieder nen Absturz und diese Fehlermeldung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt mir Ram?


----------



## Alchima (13. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hallo leute,
erstmal respeckt an Fakefactorys mod, schaut echt geil aus.

ich habe aber ein riesen problem bei der installation. Ich check leider gar nix.
Der assistent sagt mir ich muss das ganze in irgendeinen steam-ordner installieren. Nur ich hab leider überhaupt kein steam. Die games gehen auch ohne steam. Das ist die Half Life 2 Ultimate Edition 2008. Kann mir jemand helfen? THX im vorraus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Neues zum Cinematic Mod 10

HL2 Texturmod Cinematic Mod 10: Erste Screenshots - Cinematic Mod 10, Half-Life 2, Texturmod


----------



## 7upMan (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich hoffe inständig, dass Fakefactory endlich wieder die HD-Alyx auf CM7 wieder reinpackt. Ich weiß nicht, was er an Adriana Lima findet, aber meinen Gechmack trifft die Frau null, und die HD-Alyx hat er ja schon fertig.

Oder weiß jemand von Euch, wie man die ins aktuelle CM reinbringt?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hoffe, das die Performence auch wirklich steigt. Ich habe immernoch die Abstürze in dem Spiel. anscheinend habe ich über 6gb umsonst geladen -.-


----------



## Namaker (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

@7upMan: Dazu musst du noch die Alyx aus CM7 haben, dann kannst du die Models in den Ordner von der CM9.51 kopieren. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht 100% sicher, denn Fake hat ja ab CM8 die Episode 2 Engine anstatt der Episode 1 Engine von CM7 eingefügt.

@»EraZeR«: Dir fehlt in der Tat RAM. Entweder du probierst es ohne das HD-Addon, oder du kaufst dir noch mal 2GiB. Letzteres ist meine Empfehlung, denn 4GiB bringen bei fast allen neueren Spielen mehr Leistung und Stabilität.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, den Bunnyhop zu aktivieren? Denn der wurde bei der Ep1 Engine schon beschnitten und bei der Ep2 gibt's ihn gar nicht mehr.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Die HD Modelle habe ich garnicht drauf. Kann ich das gleiche Kit was ich jetzt habe nochmal kaufen und einfach mit drauf stecken?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-800 - GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit

PS: Sry für Off Topic


----------



## Namaker (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Normal ja. 

Als ich noch 2GiB DDR-400 hatte, kann ich mich dran erinnern, dass die damals aktuelle CM7 doch noch des öfteren abstürzte. Mit 3GiB lief es dann schon fast perfekt, nach 4-5 Stunden einen Absturz. Mit 4GiB lief auch die CM9.5 komplett durch, ohne zu mucken.


----------



## AlexB_87 (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hab n Problem bei meinem Fake Faktory habe de base v9 druf, das hd addon und de version 9.51 und wenn ichs starten will kommt folgender Fehler:
You don't have all GCF's needed to play.

Kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen.
Danke.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Laut der Fehlermeldung tippe ich mal darauf, dass du nicht alle Half Life 2 Spiele hast, sprich dir fehlt Episode 1 UND 2. Du brauchst alle, damit die Mod läuft.


----------



## adler93 (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Gibts eigentlich auch nen schnellen Download Link für den Mod, bei PCGH kann man es ja nicht direkt runterladen >.<. Hat einer nen guten Link mit schnellem Speed, weil bei 4Gb sollte es schon mit mehr als 200KBs saugen.


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Die besten Links habe ich bereits im Startposting angegeben. Schnellere Mirrors hätte ich nirgends gefunden ... 

Ich kann nur zum wiederholten Male betonen, dass sich die lange Wartezeit auf jeden Fall lohnt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## adler93 (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Okay, muss mir eh erst noch Episode 2 kaufen, immo hab ich nur HalfLife 2 und die Episode One, da funktioniert der Mod ja gar nicht -.-


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Und ich habe mir jetzt einfach das Episode Pack bestellt
Denn soweit ich weiß ist ja Episode 1 nicht zensiert, und für Episode 2 gibt es ja diverse Uncutpatches


----------



## Dustin91 (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ein Hoch auf Amazon
Heute war das Episode Pack schon da.
Jetzt erst mal schön das Spielchen installieren, und dann den Mod saugen


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Du kannst es auch per Torrent machen. Da hatte ich teilweise Downloadraten von über 600 Kb/s. Legal ist es ja, da die Mod öffentlich vertrieben wird.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Oh Gott, das HD-Addon  hat ja auch 2,6 GB....
Schade, dass die Seiten net Fullspeed unterstützen.
Da hat man schon mal 16k+ und dann


----------



## Belokzoc (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hi.

Spiele, ich sag mal, das erste mal richtig Half Life 2. 
Habe mir heute die Orange Box gekauft. Habe damals nur CS:Source gezockt und auch kurz Half Life 2 angespielt. 
Muss auch sagen, dass mich die Orange Box ( die vielen Teile ) sehr angesprochen hat und das für 19.99 € im Mediamarkt, weiterer und hauptsächlicher Kaufgrund war die Cinematic Mod. Da das Spiel ja schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich schon immer Grafik-fanatisch war.
Mag ein Game noch so gut gewesen sein, könnte jetzt nicht mehr mit 2005er / 2004er Grafik leben.

Allerdings kann ich nicht so recht den Unterschied festmachen. 
Hab ich die Mod nun aktiviert oder nicht ? Bei der Version 9 der Mod, dachte ich, dass es einen nun gleich umhaut von der Grafik her. 
Der Effekt trat bei mir leider nicht ein.

Nungut. Habe Cinematic MOD Base 9 ins Installationsverzeichnis ( war schon ausgewählt beim Installer ) installiert.

Woher weiß ich nun ob ich die Cinematic Mod aktiviert habe ? Denn man hat immer nur über die Mod gelesen und die schöne Alex gesehen. Aber meine Alex sieht irgendwie aus wie vorher und nicht wie die, die man im Internet sieht.

Ich habe die Mod mit der " LauncherHL2.exe " aus dem FakeFactory_CM9 Verzeichnis gestartet. Alle Details sind auf HIGH und Texture auf Very High.

Also wenn ich HL2 über STEAM starte, sieht die Alex genauso aus, als wenn ich die LauncherHL2.exe starte aus dem Fakefactory Mod VErzeichnis.

Im Grafikmenu sind zwar mehr Einstellung ( HDR, Field of View ).


MAch ich was falsch oder ist das so? Bei den Episoden 1 und 2 sieht Alex genauso aus wie immer.

Ich find die Grafik sieht trotzdem gut aus. 


HAbe den 9.51 Patch nicht installiert, weil er sagte ich habe keine 4GB Ram. Habe ja 4 GB, aber nur 3,3 GB effektiv frei. Wusste jetzt nicht ob ich das trotzdem installieren soll.

Oder liegt es an diesem HD Addon, dass ich nicht installiert habe ? Habe ja auch kein 64 Bit System ( stand in der INFO ).

Hab auch über dieses CHARACTER PIMPER dingens gehört. Brauch ich das ? 

Hab auch gelesen, dass seit Version 9 das HD und die normale Mod getrennt sind.

Schaft mein Rechner denn Cinematic Mod 9.51 mit HD Addon bei max. Details und Auflösung 1440x900 bzw 1280x800. Will nicht zu wenig Auflösung machen, da ic hsonst AA wieder anmachen muss.


Gibt es irgendwoe ein HOW TO oder FAQ ? 


Freu mich um Hilfe und Kompetenz.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

So, hab die 9er Base mal installiert.
Was mir eigtl. aufgefallen ist waren die Texturen der Straßen,Gebäude etc., die Bewegungsunschärfe, HDR und die geile Musik die beim spielen erscheint.
Nur die Gesichter sind nicht viel anders.
Das kommt aber dann mit dem HD-Mod oder?
Und gibt es den auch als ganzes?
Lade nämlich den 9,5er gerade als ganze Datei und das ist viel praktischer, da es dann über Nacht laden kann.
Bringt der 9.5 merkliche Unterschiede?
Und wie ist der Unterschied von 9 zu 9.51?
Ergo, lohnen sich die Updates?


----------



## boss3D (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

@ Belokzoc
Eigentlich sollte dich der Grafikunterschied wirklich umhauen! Wenn sich die Grafik nicht deutlich von der Standard-Grafik unterscheidet, hast du was falsch gemacht.

Damit auch die überarbeiteten Charaktere zu sehen sind, musst du das HD-Add-On installieren und im Charakter-Pimper die neuen Models auswählen.

Während der Installation der Cinematic Mod muss man eigentlich nicht viel auswählen, da automatisch der richtige Steam-Ordner ausgewählt wird. Auf jeden Fall solltest du zumindest bis zur Version 9.5 updaten.

@ Dustin91
1.) Als Ganzes gibt es bei der CM nicht wirklich was zum Downloaden.  
2.) Ja, es lohnt sich absolut, auf Version 9.51 zu updaten und auch das HD-Add-On zu installieren.
3.) Ja, wie oben gesagt, kann man die überarbeiteten Charaktere im Charakter Pimper auswählen. Dieser sollte mit dem HD-Add-On kommen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Belokzoc (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hi boss3D. Habe jetzt den 9.51 Mod installiert ohne HD Addon. Und jetzt sehe ich drastische Änderungen, da ich auch mehr Vergleiche gemacht habe.

Nachdem Patch von BASE 9 auf 9.51 habe ich eine Textur Bug bei den Wachen ( Combine-Soldaten ).

Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem lösen kann ?

Habe das Bild angehangen.

Freue mich, wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben kann.


----------



## boss3D (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Belokzoc schrieb:


> Nachdem Patch von BASE 9 auf 9.51 habe ich eine Textur Bug bei den Wachen ( Combine-Soldaten ).
> 
> Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem lösen kann ?


Tritt das immer noch auf, wenn du einen früheren Speicherstand lädst, oder das Spiel neu startest?

Bist du dir absolut sicher, dass du wirklich auch noch den Patch auf Version 9.51 installiert hast und nicht bloß bei Version 9.5 bist?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Belokzoc (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Also tritt beim Laden auf als auch beim Neustarten.

Habe die Base Version heruntergeladen und die komplette 9.51 Version ( diese enthielt schon den 9.5 er Patch ).

hier die Readme Datei :

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FAKEFACTORY CINEMATIC MOD V9.5
Update Build 9.51 Hotfix-Release
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a strongly recommended hotfix release for a installed CM9 or CM9.5, fixing tons of bugs and adding some improvements.
It contains the complete 9.5 update, so no separate 9.5 patching is required.



Hab alles deinstalliert und begnüge mic herstmal mit der 9er Base. Warte dann auf die 10 er Version.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Dustin91 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Eine Frage.
Ich habe den HD-Mod runtergeladen und bin jetzt im Besitz von 13 Dateien die ein unbekanntes Dateiformat aufweisen.
Die 1. Datei ist: CM_HD-Addon.001 dann die  CM_HD-Addon.002 und so weiter.
Was soll ich damit jetzt anstellen?


----------



## Belokzoc (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

--< Rechtsklick auf eine DAtei und auf " Entpacken gehen ". Geht das nicht. Dann öffne eine Datei mit WINRAR. Und drücke in Winrar auf entpacken.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Den Texturbug bei den Combine habe ich auch! Habe auch Version 9.51, ohne HD Addon.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hab schon wieder ein Problem
Hab den 9.5er jetzt installiert, ebenso den HD-Mod.
Und wenn ich nun am Anfang aus dem Fenster hüpfe und in die Tür gehe fängt es an zu laden, aber nach paar Sekunden kommt irgendwas von wegen"This application requested Runtime an unusual way" oder so.

Was muss ich denn noch alles durchstehen um endlich spielen zu können


EDIT: Hab jetzt einfach vor dem Speicherpunkt die Grafik runtergestellt, dann ging es.
Dann hab ich sie aber wieder nach dem Speicherpunkt hochgestellt, auf OK gedrückt, dann hat es ne weile gearbeitet
und die Runtimefehlermeldung kam wieder
Dann reichen wohl 2 GB und ne HD 4870 mit Win XP 32-bit nicht um es voll genießen zu können.


----------



## push@max (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Hat jemand vielleicht einen schnellen Download-Server für die Base-Mod + Update?


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Wie kann ich denn den Hd-Mod deinstallieren?
Hab mich entschlossen nur mit dem 9.5er oder HD-Mod zu zocken, da es einfach zu oft abschmiert.
Ich finde nirgends eine Deinstallationsdatei.


----------



## MikeRo (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich habe ein Problem,

ich habe alles installiert und kann ohne Probleme HL2 EP1 und EP2 spielen 
aber wenn ich HL2 starte komme ich ins menue aber wenn ich ein neues spiel starte passiert nix


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hab schon wieder ein Problem
> Hab den 9.5er jetzt installiert, ebenso den HD-Mod.
> Und wenn ich nun am Anfang aus dem Fenster hüpfe und in die Tür gehe fängt es an zu laden, aber nach paar Sekunden kommt irgendwas von wegen"This application requested Runtime an unusual way" oder so.
> 
> ...



Genau das Problem habe ich auch mit einer Hd4850, q6600 und 2gb ram

EDIT: Habe ich gerade bei PcGames.de gefunden: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,682593/Ci...ynamischer-Soundtrack-im-HD-Trailer/PC/Video/ Sieht verdammt geil aus und die Musik ist der Oberhammer!!!


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage, und zwar hab ich mir jetzt mal übers WE denn ganzen Haufen gezogen, HL2 und die beiden Episoden (alles über Steam). Nun meine Frage, wenn ich die Mods 9 + 9,5 + 9,51 alle installier und Probleme bekommen sollte wie hier schon manche geschrieben haben, habe ich dann die Möglichkeit die Mods wieder zu deinstallieren?


----------



## boss3D (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*

Cinematic Mod 10 - News Update ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi, ich hab auch ein paar Fragen.

Ich hab mir am Wochenende die Orangebox für 9,99€ geholt.

Jetzt hab ich mit in der News von Heute die Spielszene angesehen und war wirklich schwer beeindruckt von der Atmosphäre, Grafik und dem Sound.  

Da ich noch nie HL2 gezockt hab, will ich natürlich gleich das bestmögliche Spielerlebnis haben.

Frage1: Bei der Mod wurde ja der Sound verändert. Funktioniert das jetzt auch mit der Deutschen version bzw. bleibt der Sound Deutsch (oder ist HL2 allgemien in Englisch wie z.B. GTA IV??)

Frage2: Ändert sich mit dem CM10 was an der Performance? also negativ. Es werden ja viele Details hinzugefügt. Und wenns mit der 10er nicht gescheit laufen würde (unter 60 FPS avg.), würde ich nicht warten.

Und 3. Frage: Wann wird die V10 ersscheinen? Lohnt es sich, zu warten? Weil dann würde ich erst das Spielen anfangen, wenn sie released wurde. Aber in der News steht "Pre-Beta" ich denke mal, bis die released wird, hat die Mod noch ein großes Stück Entwicklung vor sich...


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Frage1: Bei der Mod wurde ja der Sound verändert. Funktioniert das jetzt auch mit der Deutschen version bzw. bleibt der Sound Deutsch (oder ist HL2 allgemien in Englisch wie z.B. GTA IV??)


Also generell kann man eh alle Steamspiele in 5 Sprachen einstellen.
Ich hab HL 2 und die Episoden auf Deutsch, und auch nach der Installation der Mod immer noch die deutsche Sprachausgabe.

lg Dustin


----------



## boss3D (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Fatal!ty Str!ke

1.) Der Sound ist eine Musik, da wird nichts geredet ... 

Die Sprache kannst du nach wie vor einstellen. Selbstverständlich auch Deutsch.

2.) Ja, die Performance soll laut Aussage von Fakefactory deutlich gesteigert werden


> Die HD-Charaktere sind in Version 10 stark optimiert. Durch ein verbessertes LoD-System sind die Frameraten vermutlich höher als noch beim Cinematic Mod 9.


 PCGH

3.) Es gibt noch kein fixes Erscheinungsdatum, aber ich persönlich schätze, dass Version 10 Mitte Mai kommen wird. Zu warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, allerdings könntest du bis zum Release auch Version 9.51 antesten.  

@ all

Ich bin gerade dabei, das Startposting für die kommende Version 10 herzurichten und komplett zu überarbeiten. Gebt mir bitte noch etwas Zeit, dann klären sich so manche Fragen vielleicht von selbst.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ach, Im Mai könnte es schon erscheinen. 
Das wär ja super. Bis ich mit meinem DSL Light alles geladen habe, vergehen eh noch 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## boss3D (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So, das Startposting erstrahlt jetzt in neuem Glanz ... 

Die jetzige Form erschien mir als bester Kompromiss zwischen Übersichtlichkeit und Informationsfülle. Änderungswünsche bitte per PN.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die von dir verlinkten Downloaddateien (V 9,5 , 9,51 etc) mit einem Programm auf einmal zu ziehen oder muss man die wirklich alle einzeln holen


----------



## boss3D (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So ein Programm wäre mir nicht bekannt. Ich habe selbst nach Komplettdownloads gesucht, aber es gibt wirklich nur die ganzen "Pakete" ...

Möglicherweise ändert sich das mit Version 10, aber allzu große Hoffnungen würde ich mir nicht machen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ach mist, jetzt hab ich mir den 9.5er ganz umsonst gezogen, ich erfülle nicht die nötigen Ram Vorraussetzungen. Tja der Teufel ist ja bekanntlich ein Eichhörnchen.


----------



## push@max (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Und ich habe erst gestern die ca.8GB an den ganzen Packs geladen...und demnächst kommt dann die 10er MOD 

Wo kann man die Orange-Box für 10€ bekommen?


----------



## Belokzoc (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

In STEAM selber.

Falls du noch kein STEAM hast kannst du ja auf die Homepage von Steam gehen.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wie "RAM vorraussetzungen"? Soll das heißen, dass HL2 mit der Mod mehr als 4GB braucht? 
Wäre ja geil 

Dann könnten meine 8GB mal von nem Spiel richtig genutzt werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Wie "RAM vorraussetzungen"? Soll das heißen, dass HL2 mit der Mod mehr als 4GB braucht?
> Wäre ja geil
> 
> Dann könnten meine 8GB mal von nem Spiel richtig genutzt werden.


Jo, es werden halt 4 GB empfohlen.
Ich habs mit 2 probiert, und wenn die Grafik zu hoch eingestellt war, hat es sich aufgehängt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



push@max schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Orange-Box für 10€ bekommen?


 
Meines Wissens war dieses Angebot bei Steam aber nur übers Wochenende gültig.


----------



## Belokzoc (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Dann hier :

G2PLAY DIGITAL DOWNLOAD


----------



## 2Stoned (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Was kann ich machen wenn "MountAppFilesystem() failed: You don't have all GCFs needed to play this game." kommt und ich EP1 und EP2 nicht habe.
Welche Dateien braucht es?
Diese könnte ich ja von nem Bekannten kopieren, soviel ich weiss darf man ja Steam Spiele auch so runterladen, man kann sie dann einfach nicht spielen, da man keinen Key hat.


----------



## push@max (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



2Stoned schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen wenn "MountAppFilesystem() failed: You don't have all GCFs needed to play this game." kommt und ich EP1 und EP2 nicht habe.
> Welche Dateien braucht es?



Meines Wissens geht das so einfach nicht...da muss schon das gesamte Spiel installiert sein.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



2Stoned schrieb:


> Welche Dateien braucht es?





boss3D schrieb:


> Zu beachten gilt aber, dass HL2 mit *allen* Episoden installiert sein *muss*.


Erstaunlich, was man alles erfahren würde, wenn man ins Startposting schauen würde ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ins Startposting schauen, wie soll man denn da drauf kommen

Du könntest aber auch noch vermerken, das man ab Mod 9.5 mindestens 4GB RAM besitzen sollte (voll ausgeschöpft durch 64bit natürlich), das manche sich (so wie ich^^) die Mod nicht ganz umsonst runterladen. Falls es schon vermerkt war hab ichs wohl überlesen.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Du könntest aber auch noch vermerken, das man ab Mod 9.5 mindestens 4GB RAM besitzen sollte


Danke für den Hinweis. Ist hinzugefügt ...  

Allen Leuten, die Interesse an der Mod haben, aber deren PCs speichermäßig nicht gerade gut bestückt sind, rate ich, auf Version 10 zu warten. Aktuell ist es zwar noch schwer einzuschätzen, in welche Richtung _(Graka, od. RAM, od. beides)_ sich die Performanceverbesserungen auswirken werden, aber ich denke, dass auf jeden Fall auch schwächere Systeme bald mehr FPS schaffen sollten und derartige Fehlermeldung reduziert werden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 2Stoned (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Erstaunlich wäre es, wenn meine Frage richtig gelesen werden würde, denn evtl. bestünde ja die Möglichkeit, dass man nur einige Dateien kopieren müsste, aus den Episoden .... ^^


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wenn du schon auf so absurde Ideen kommst, dann finde doch raus, ob du sie auch in die Tat umsetzen kannst ... 

So wie ich das Ganze verstehe, prüft die Mod bei der Installation auf jeden Fall, ob die 3 exe Dateien, des Hauptspiels und der Episoden vorhanden sind, aber nur durch copy/paste dieser Dateien, wirst du die Mod vermutlich nicht installieren können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo!
Da ich mir auch die Orange Box für 10€ bei Steam gekauft habe (Portal war der eigentliche Grund, HL war nur ein positiver Nebeneffekt) interessiere ich mich jetzt auch für den Mod... Habe jetzt schon den 9 BASE geladen und das HD ADD-ON zur hälfte... Den Patch auf 9.51 bin ich grad mit JDownloader am laden... *ein hoch auf DSL16k*
Ich habe nur mal vor kurzem eine Stunde HL² gezockt, das war mein erstes mal... Jetzt bin ich mal auf den Mod gespannt, aber ich weiß nicht genau, was ich jetzt alles machen muss, um ihn zu installieren? Also zuerst den 9 BASE, dann das HDADD-On und dann den Patch?
Wenn ich Probleme habe, melde ich mich spätestens nochmal^^


----------



## 2Stoned (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



> So wie ich das Ganze verstehe, prüft die Mod bei der Installation auf jeden Fall, ob die 3 exe Dateien, des Hauptspiels und der Episoden vorhanden sind, aber nur durch copy/paste dieser Dateien, wirst du die Mod vermutlich nicht installieren können.



Ja, aber ich dachte, vielleicht wäre bekannt welche Dateien die Mod braucht. Z.B. irgend welche grafischen Erweiterungen, Texturen usw. die es erst mit den Episoden gibt.
Aber wenn sowas nicht bekannt ist, werde ich mir wohl oder übel jemanden suchen müssen, der die Orange Box hat, bisher habe ich aber leider noch niemanden gefunden... ^^


----------



## push@max (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die ganzen Updates regen mich so langsam auf. Jetzt lade ich hier im Schneckentempo das 9.51 Update runter.

Wobei das als Update zu bezeichnen auch gut ist...13x200MB + 100MB


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> aber ich weiß nicht genau, was ich jetzt alles machen muss, um ihn zu installieren? Also zuerst den 9 BASE, dann das HDADD-On und dann den Patch?


Einfach alles runterladen und installieren, was im Startposting verlinkt ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Dauert die Installation des Base Mod eigentlich immer so lange? Das rast jetzr schon seid 7 Minuten und hat erst ca. 70%? :O
Edit: Was muss ich jetzt mit den Dateien vom HD addon machen? Winrar kann damit nichts anfangen??


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

7 Minuten sind doch nicht lang ... 

In welchem Dateiformat hast du denn die Dateien des HD-Add-Ons? Event. hast du einen fehlerhaften Download erwischt?! Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, sollte es auch beim HD-Add-On eine exe geben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> 7 Minuten sind doch nicht lang ...
> 
> In welchem Dateiformat hast du denn die Dateien des HD-Add-Ons? Event. hast du einen fehlerhaften Download erwischt?! Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, sollte es auch beim HD-Add-On eine exe geben.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Nach 11 Minuten wars dann fertig >.<"

Also das sind Datei.001, Datei.002, etc. Das sind die von dir verlinkten im Startposting


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Also das sind Datei.001, Datei.002, etc. Das sind die von dir verlinkten im Startposting


Komisch, bei mir hat das einwandfrei funktioniert. Ist da keine txt dabei, wo alles erklärt wird? Zur Not würde ich mal WinRAR neu installieren und alle Häkchen lassen. Vielleicht kann das Tool dann was mit den dateien anfangen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir hat das einwandfrei funktioniert. Ist da keine txt dabei, wo alles erklärt wird? Zur Not würde ich mal WinRAR neu installieren und alle Häkchen lassen. Vielleicht kann das Tool dann was mit den dateien anfangen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe winrar für alle Dateien installiert und es geht trotzdem nicht 
Echt schade... Ich versuchs einfach nochmal 

EDIT: Screen im Anhang!


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Also das sind Datei.001, Datei.002, etc. Das sind die von dir verlinkten im Startposting


Dein Problem hatte ich auch.
Ich hab dann einfach eine Komplettdatei geladen, mit der ging es dann.
Aber dann hat es sich dauernd aufgehängt, und ich hab es wieder deinstalliert


----------



## shiwa77 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Ich habe winrar für alle Dateien installiert und es geht trotzdem nicht
> Echt schade... Ich versuchs einfach nochmal
> 
> EDIT: Screen im Anhang!



Lad dir mal das Programm 7zip und entpacke damit, dann geht´s


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



shiwa77 schrieb:


> Lad dir mal das Programm 7zip und entpacke damit, dann geht´s


Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Los Leute, versorgt mich mit Infos. Führt mein Link für das HD-Add-On mittlerweile zu einem fehlerhaften Download? Dann werde ich das umgehend korrigieren.

*[Edit]*
_7zip_ und _WinRAR_ sind jetzt im Anhang des Startpostings zu finden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



shiwa77 schrieb:


> Lad dir mal das Programm 7zip und entpacke damit, dann geht´s



Danke für den Hinweis, mit 7Zip klappt es nun endlich!

@boss3d: Der Link zum HD-ADDON ist funktionstüchtig, man benötigt aber dafür 7Zip. Für den Rest tut es auch winrar...

Edit:
Bis zu 20GB für den HD-Mod? :O
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie viel das nachher ist... Aber mal eine andere Frage. Reichen denn jetzt meine 3GB RAM und mein 32Bit OS aus, um den HD-Mod zum laufen zu bekommen? Wäre sehr unschön, wenn der Mod bei jedem Ladepunkt abschmiert


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> @boss3d: Der Link zum HD-ADDON ist funktionstüchtig, man benötigt aber dafür 7Zip. Für den Rest tut es auch winrar...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe es im Startposting erwähnt und die beiden Tools hochgeladen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 2Stoned (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Vielleicht sollte man vor allem erwähnen, dass die .001 .002 Dateien Split Dateien sind, die man zuerst zusammenfügen muss. Ich habe das mit Total Commander gemacht, da ich diesen ehh schon habe. Nach dem Zusammenfügen habe ich es dann mit WinRar entpackt.


----------



## 30sectomars (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



2Stoned schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man vor allem erwähnen, dass die .001 .002 Dateien Split Dateien sind, die man zuerst zusammenfügen muss. Ich habe das mit Total Commander gemacht, da ich diesen ehh schon habe. Nach dem Zusammenfügen habe ich es dann mit WinRar entpackt.



Du kannst sie auch getrennt lassen und einfach die erste mit 7Zip entpacken! Dann wird alles zusammen entpackt 

Mein nächstes Problem ist nun, dass meine Munitionsanzeige ganz komisch ist. Die ist nun in der Mitte rechts und ich kann nicht mehr sehen wie viel Munition ich noch habe  Das ist nicht gut!


----------



## boss3D (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bilderupdate für Version 10 auf PCGames ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation des 9.5er Updates.

9er Base ist installiert, bei dem 9.5 Pack kann er irgendeinen bin-Ordner nicht finden, obwohl sich dieser dort befindet.

Hattet ihr das Problem auch schon?


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Du kannst sie auch getrennt lassen und einfach die erste mit 7Zip entpacken! Dann wird alles zusammen entpackt
> 
> Mein nächstes Problem ist nun, dass meine Munitionsanzeige ganz komisch ist. Die ist nun in der Mitte rechts und ich kann nicht mehr sehen wie viel Munition ich noch habe  Das ist nicht gut!



Das Problem mit meiner Anzeige war nach nem Restart wieder weg...


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe ein anderes Problem.
Zu Anfang konnte ich mit der 9er Basemod Episode 2 auf alles Maximal bis auf Texturen, die ich auf mittel hatte, spielen.

Jetzt plötzlich kommt sogar der Runtimeerror wenn ich alles auf low habe
Das ist echt zum Kinderkriegen, bis die Mod mal gescheit läuft....

Und gehen die Savegames verloren, wenn man die Mod deinstalliert?


----------



## boss3D (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Cinematic Mod 10: Nun auch Screenshots der Original-HD-Alyx* - PCGames Link

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hat die Alyx nicht irgendwie zu dicke Lippen?  Das sieht doch recht unnatürlich aus?


----------



## boss3D (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Ich finde die ganz normal. Die Adriana Lima Alysx sieht meiner Meinung nach sowieso am besten aus. Ich hoffe, dass das Model aus Version 9.5(1) nicht durch ein neues Lima Model ersetzt wird ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Namaker (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@2Stoned: Du könntest in der Tat die einzelnen .GCF Dateien von der OrangeBox rüberkopieren und dann die CM installieren, da allerdings der CM-Launcher nur prüft, ob die .GCFs vorhanden sind und dass Steam.exe läuft(egal welche), würde er dich auch die OrangeBox spielen lassen, wenn du sie nicht bei Steam registriert hast. Also = nicht legal 

@boss3D: Die Alyx von der CM9.5 kannst du auch in der CM10 benutzen, da beide für die gleichen Engines gebaut wurden. Einfach copy&paste der alten Models


----------



## boss3D (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Namaker schrieb:


> @boss3D: Die Alyx von der CM9.5 kannst du auch in der CM10 benutzen, da beide für die gleichen Engines gebaut wurden. Einfach copy&paste der alten Models


Mich hätte viel mehr interessiert, ob auch das "alte" Adriana Lima Model noch im Charakter Pimper auswählbar sein wird ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## fdinasty (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hi leute
es gibt da ein kleines problem mit der 9.0 mod
hab die .zip der 9.0 version runtergeladen (riesen teil  )
...hab's installiert und die viren meldungen ignoriert wie's in der readme drin stand...
(hoffe mal das nicht ausversehn, was nicht ignoriert wurde)
...und es ist auch im programm bereich unter start drin...ABER
hab die mod erstmal unter Half-Life 2 (EP0) gestartet im fenstermodus (-startwindowed)
aber schon beim anblick des g-man und spätestens im zug hat mich die freude verlassen, da sich kein bisschen geändert hat an der grafik...alles beim alten quasi...

jetzt ist meine frage...
kann es sein, dass das 9.5+hd addon nötig ist(was ich selber nicht glaube)

oder das irgendwas während der installation falsch gelaufen sein könnte

kurz zum pc noch:
Win Vista Home (32bit)
AMD Athlon 7750 Dual Core
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
ATI Radeon HD 4350 512 MByte DDR2


----------



## Spideymorph (7. Mai 2009)

*Cinematic Mod + Synergy ??*

Jau gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit die zwei zu Kombinieren? Wenn nicht, gibts irgendjemand der das zusammenpfrimeln kann? Die Texturen und Modelle vom Hauptspiel zu ersetzen wird wohl nicht einfach so gehen oder? 

Das wär echt der Hammer wenn das geht ^^


----------



## boss3D (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ fdinasty
Ganz am Anfang des Hauptspiels im Zug merkt man noch nicht allzu viel von der Mod, aber ein Unterschied sollte dennoch ersichtlich sein. Spiel mal ein Bisschen weiter und berichte, ob sich auch etwas später im Spiel immer noch nichts verändert hat. Spätestens wenn du aus der Bahnhofshalle hinausgehst, solltest dir schonmal die HDR Beleuchtung auffallen ...

@ Spideymorph
Keine Ahnung, ob das geht, aber in jedem Fall rate ich davon ab, zu versuchen, die Cinematic Mod mit anderen Mods zu kombinieren. Man braucht so schon ein wenig Glück, damit die CM alleine keine Grafikfehler produziert. Mit einer anderen Mod kann das unter Umständen zu üblen Problemen führen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hier gibts Neuigkeiten: HLP | News | Fake Factory's Cinematic Mod: Beta im Mai


----------



## 2Stoned (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ fdinasty
Ich will dir ja keine Angst machen, aber bei meiner Version gab es keine ReadMe in der stand mal solle die Virenmeldungen missachten. Zudem erhielt ich auch keine Virenmeldungen (Kaspersky).

Spielen kann ich es leider trotzdem nicht, da ich keine EP1&2 habe ... ^^


----------



## boss3D (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bei mir hat es auch nie irgendwelche Virenmeldungen gegeben, falls das was zur Sache tut. Sollten sich diese häufen, wäre es ratsam, die entsprechenden Dateien vom PC zu entfernen und einen anderen Download zu wählen ...

*[Edit]*
Seit Samstag ist bereits eine Beta Version der CM10 downloadbar _(insg. 47 Pakete)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ähhm mir ist eben erst (nach fastz 14h HL² gezocke) aufgefallen, dass meine Figuren, die ich im Charakter Pimper ausgewählt und installiert habe gar nciht im Spiel sind! Ich habe ein neues Spiel an meinem letzten Kapitel gestartet und es sind wieder die alten Figuren drin? 
Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht?


----------



## boss3D (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du das Spiel neu angefangen, nachdem du die HD-Models im Charakter Pimper ausgewählt hast?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel neu angefangen, nachdem du die HD-Models im Charakter Pimper ausgewählt hast?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe ein neuues Spiel gestartet bei Kapitel 13. Soll doch auch so gehen


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nö, eigentlich sollte man HL2 nach dem Installieren der CM (u. CP) komplett neu starten, also von 0 weg. Tut man das nicht, kann trotzdem alles funktionieren, muss es aber nicht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich sollte man HL2 nach dem Installieren der CM (u. CP) komplett neu starten, also von 0 weg. Tut man das nicht, kann trotzdem alles funktionieren, muss es aber nicht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wie meinst du denn von  beginnen? Kann man das Spiel denn irgendwo "zurücksetzen"?


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich meinte, dass man das Spiel einfach von Vorne durchspielen sollte, also ganz vom Anfang weg. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass man das Spiel einfach von Vorne durchspielen sollte, also ganz vom Anfang weg.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Aber wo ist denn der unterschied ob ich jetzt bei Kapitel 1 oder Kapitel 13 in das Spiel einsteige?


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Dass du bei Kapitel 13 Glück haben musst, damit die Mod fehlerfrei läuft und auch alle ausgewählten Models aus dem CP verwendet werden. Keine Ahnung, warum das so ist, aber Fakefactory hat ja selbst mehrmals erwähnt, dass man das Game nach installieren der Mod neu beginnen sollte. Auch auf PCGH stand das mal, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hat sich schon jemand den Beta Mod 10 installiert?


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich ziehe doch nicht 43 Pakete nur wegen einer Beta ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Schade, dass sie bei Mindfactory keinen eigenen guten Server haben...da wird der Download schon mal zur Geduldssache.

Auf den Servern, wo die MOD am Stück ist, läuft der Download @40KB/s.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Solch große Datenmenge ist einfach zuviel Aufwand für ne Beta.


----------



## push@max (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Solch große Datenmenge ist einfach zuviel Aufwand für ne Beta.



Wenn die Downloadgeschwindigkeit passt, ist mir die Größe egal, aber so nehme ich das nicht in Kauf.


----------



## Puffer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich werd die Beta mal ziehen. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## 30sectomars (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache 
Jetzt habe ich das erste mal HL² durchgezockt und habe es nun neu gestartet von vorne und habe immer noch nicht die HD-Modelle im Spiel!
Dann fang ich Episode 1 (das erste mal gestartet, seid dem ich die Orangebox habe) an und da sind auch keine HD-Modelle


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Event. Charakter Pimper neuinstallieren. Vielleicht vergisst du auch, die ausgewählten HD Models zu bestätigen?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Event. Charakter Pimper neuinstallieren. Vielleicht vergisst du auch, die ausgewählten HD Models zu bestätigen?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich wähle mir ein HD-Modell aus und klicke rechts auf das große Bild. Dann bestätige ich es mit ja. Dann kommt ein Ladebalken. Da werden ein par Sachen "installiert" und dann geht der wieder weg...?


----------



## Puffer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

genau, und danach ist das HD-Modell im Spiel vorhanden!
Danach aber am besten ein neues Spiel starten!


----------



## 30sectomars (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Puffer schrieb:


> genau, und danach ist das HD-Modell im Spiel vorhanden!
> Danach aber am besten ein neues Spiel starten!



Ich habe doch ein neues Spiel gestartet nd die HD-Modelle sind nicht im Spiel


----------



## Puffer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hmm, dann könnte was bei der Installation schief gegangen sein.


----------



## 30sectomars (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Puffer schrieb:


> Hmm, dann könnte was bei der Installation schief gegangen sein.



Also 9.51 und hd addon runter und wieder drauf?


----------



## boss3D (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*CM10 Teaser*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ve-RpGg4Y&eurl

PCGH

MfG, boss3D​


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nicht schlecht der Teaser...wenn ich mich an den PCGames-Test von 2004 erinnere, wo die Grafik und die Mimik der Charaktere in den Himmel gelobt wurde, konnte man die Grafik im Laufe der Jahre doch noch ordentlich aufpolieren.


----------



## Eiche (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

die CM 10 beta gibt jetzt auf der PCGH main zum download ganz unten 

Quelle: Download: Cinematic Mod 10 Beta mit neuen HD-Modellen - Cinematic Mod 10, Download, Beta, Half-Life 2, Texturmod, Alyx


----------



## shiwa77 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bin am überlegen mir die Beta zu ziehen, laut FakeFactory soll es ja ein Update auf die Final geben.........


----------



## boss3D (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Dann mach es, aber anschließend wollen wir einen Erfahrungsbericht mit den ersten Eindrücken ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Neuer Teaser, Meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser, als der bisherige. Nicht so sehr auf Alyx / HD-modelle fixiert, aber absolut traumhaft gemacht.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qCg5SuRpLs&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qCg5SuRpLs&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## shiwa77 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab mir die Beta von pcgh gezogen. Kurze Frage: WIE INSTALLIER ICH DIE ???
Wenn ich die .exe ausführe, entpackt er die .rar Dateien und dann hab ich wieder welche.Aber zocken kann ich nich, iss iwie nich installiert.
Hatte das auch schon wer ????

Gruß shiwa77

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, gab wohl nen Fehler beim entpacken. Jetzt geht´s


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Versteh ich dich richtig, dass wenn du die Dateien entpackt hast, und anschließend die Exe Datei ausführst, er dir nochmal Dateien entpackt?


----------



## 30sectomars (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wie ich die Nase voll habe, nichts funktioniert bei mir richtig 
Jetzt habe ich den kompletten Mod wieder deinstalliert und alles nochmal neu installiert. Vorher habe ich das Spiel immer wieder aus Steam gestartet, jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass ich die exe im Startmenue nehmen soll. Gesagt getan. Spiel über die CMM Exe gestartet. Neues Spiel ausgewählt. Er lädt und lädt und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## shiwa77 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Versteh ich dich richtig, dass wenn du die Dateien entpackt hast, und anschließend die Exe Datei ausführst, er dir nochmal Dateien entpackt?


Ne er hatte nur den Installerfiles Ordner entpackt und da waren .rar Dateien drin. Aber kein Installer. Neu entpackt und dann war alles in Ordnung


----------



## shiwa77 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also Beta läuft, alles schön und gut. Auch die neue alte Alyx gefällt mir gut....
Würde gern paar Screenshots zeigen, nur schmiert mir das Game jedes mal ab, wenn ich mit Fraps nen Shot machen will   

Gruß shiwa77


----------



## boss3D (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Du kannst ja das automatische Screenshotmachen von Fraps aktivieren. Vielleicht geht es so ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## shiwa77 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ne geht auch nich, sobald Fraps den ersten Shot macht, schmiert es ab......
Ich dreh noch durch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Was nutzt ihr für eine Fraps-Version?


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo,
hab mir mal den Sammelthread hier durchgelesen aber iwie nicht die system anforderungen für die cinematic mod 10 gefunden könnte mir die mal einer schreiben?
weil habe vor mir die FakeFactory Cinematic Mod 10 zu downloaden (47 teile o_O) weiss nur nich obs auf meinen system läuft... 

Mein System: 

Windows Xp Prof.
4096MB Samsung / Team Elite DDR2 CL5 PC2-800
NVidia GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 2xDVI
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (AM2) (Brisbane)

Wird das reichen um mit einer auflösung von 1440:900 zu spielen?


THX im vorraus


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was nutzt ihr für eine Fraps-Version?




also ich nutze für meine ganzen anderen Games die Version 2.7.2 und ich muss sagen sie funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Wie ich die Nase voll habe, nichts funktioniert bei mir richtig
> Jetzt habe ich den kompletten Mod wieder deinstalliert und alles nochmal neu installiert. Vorher habe ich das Spiel immer wieder aus Steam gestartet, jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass ich die exe im Startmenue nehmen soll. Gesagt getan. Spiel über die CMM Exe gestartet. Neues Spiel ausgewählt. Er lädt und lädt und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung



Kann keiner was zu meinem Problem sagen?


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Kann keiner was zu meinem Problem sagen?



Welche fehler meldung... irgend was mit nem "RunTime error" ?


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> Welche fehler meldung... irgend was mit nem "RunTime error" ?



schau mal auf der vorigen Seite, da ist ein Screenshot...


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ 30sectomars
ah sorry hab gerade gesehen "Failed to lock vertex Buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer" habe vielleicht eine antwort gefunden
1. Hast du alles richtig geupdatet?
2. Neuste DirectX Version drauf ?
weil das steht ja " DX8 " das heisst das DirectX 8 drauf sein muss.


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

CM 10 Teaser 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cny9V8qOVJw&feature=channel


----------



## boss3D (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ ShowTime

Es ist schwer, genaue Angaben zu den Systemanforderungen zu machen, da es meines Wissens nach keine offiziellen gibt. Außerdem läuft der Mod offensichtlich nicht auf allen Hardwarekonfigurationen einwandfrei. 

Ein 64 X2 6000+ mit einer 9800 GT sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Das Wichtigste ist, dass der PC über 4 GB RAM verfügt, aber diese "Bedingung" erfüllt deiner ja.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ boss3D

Danke für die schnelle Antwort dann werde ich mich jetzt direkt dran machen und anfangen die 47 Teile zu downloaden.

PS:. Der Thread ist perfekt besser gehts nich 

mfg ShowTime


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> @ 30sectomars
> ah sorry hab gerade gesehen "Failed to lock vertex Buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer" habe vielleicht eine antwort gefunden
> 1. Hast du alles richtig geupdatet?
> 2. Neuste DirectX Version drauf ?
> weil das steht ja " DX8 " das heisst das DirectX 8 drauf sein muss.



DX 10 ist installiert und auf dem neusten Stand xD


----------



## boss3D (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> PS:. Der Thread ist perfekt besser gehts nich


Danke ... 

@ Topic
Vielleicht gelingt es dir, nach der Installation ein paar Screens mit Fraps zu machen. Bitte versuchen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke ...
> 
> @ Topic
> Vielleicht gelingt es dir, nach der Installation ein paar Screens mit Fraps zu machen. Bitte versuchen.
> ...




Ja kann ich gerne machen dann lade ich sie hoch und stell sie hier rein..


----------



## ShowTime (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



30sectomars schrieb:


> DX 10 ist installiert und auf dem neusten Stand xD



OK ich such nach weiteren lösungen ich melde mich bei dir sobald ich eine neue lösung gefunden habe...


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> OK ich such nach weiteren lösungen ich melde mich bei dir sobald ich eine neue lösung gefunden habe...



Das ist nett, denn ich habe nichts gefunden, was mir geholfen hat


----------



## boss3D (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Half Life 2 vs. Cinematic Mod 10: Optik im Vergleich* - [URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,684323/Half-Life-2-vs-Cinematic-Mod-10-Optik-im-Vergleich/Action-Spiel/Test/"]PCGH ...
[/URL]
MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wieso benutzt ihr FRAPS für Screenshots? HL2 hat doch eine eingebaute Screenshotfunktion.


----------



## ShowTime (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ SANDERSON

Wir benutzen fraps ,weil es schneller geht und die auflösung nicht darunter leidet...
FRAPS ist einfach nur besser und man kann hoch auflösendere screenshots machen

PS: Hoffe deine frage ist beantwortet

*Edit:

Und mit Fraps hat man alles in einem *

*2.**Benchmarking Software / FPS anzeige
2.**Screen Capture Software / Screenshot
3.**Realtime Video Capture Software / Video aufnahmen

So braucht man nich immer 3 verschiedene Programme.
*


----------



## ShowTime (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ 30sectomars

Versuch mal deinen dxlevel aus deinen configs (autoexec) genauso einzustellen wie es in deiner Startparametern, oder von deinem System her vorgegeben ist. Das heißt, hast du DX10 so so darf nicht in den Parametern dxlevel 80 stehen, sondern dort sollte dxlevel 100 stehen. 

versuch das mal werde mal weiter suchen


----------



## boss3D (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Bitte Doppelpostings vermeiden ...
*
[Edit]
* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cny9V8qOVJw&eurl​ 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> @ 30sectomars
> 
> Versuch mal deinen dxlevel aus deinen configs (autoexec) genauso einzustellen wie es in deiner Startparametern, oder von deinem System her vorgegeben ist. Das heißt, hast du DX10 so so darf nicht in den Parametern dxlevel 80 stehen, sondern dort sollte dxlevel 100 stehen.
> 
> versuch das mal werde mal weiter suchen



Ich habe meine autoexec's gesucht und gefunden, aber da ist in keiner etwas mit dxlevel zu finden


----------



## ShowTime (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ 30sectomars

Hmmm.... dann füge doch mal in deine autoexec´s diese zeile ein "dxlevel 100" ohne die " "
dann starte mal das game und guck ob es dann klapp


----------



## LaCroato (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Morgen Leutz!

Sind eingentlich CM 9.5 und 9.51 notwendig wenn man sich 
die CM 10 beta installieren will?

Oder wäre folgende Installationsreihenfolge richtig:

HL2 + EP1 + EP2 / CM 9 BASE / CM 9.5 / CM 9.51/ HD-Addon / CM 10 beta

Hoffe einer von Euch kann mich kurz aufklären?

Danke!


----------



## ShowTime (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ LaCroato

Nein. Cm 9 Base / 9.5 und 9.51 sind nicht erforderlich nur eben halt Hl2 + EP1 + EP2
du musst auch nich erst die cm 9ner teile installieren einfach nur FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Beta.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Mfg, ShowTime


----------



## LaCroato (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> @ LaCroato
> 
> Nein. Cm 9 Base / 9.5 und 9.51 sind nicht erforderlich nur eben halt Hl2 + EP1 + EP2
> du musst auch nich erst die cm 9ner teile installieren einfach nur FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Beta.
> ...



Da kann ich mich herzlich bedanken bei Dir für die schnelle Antwort! 

THX a lot!

*EDIT: Bevor ich´s vergesse:

Das HD-Addon ist aber notwendig, oder?*


----------



## ShowTime (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



LaCroato schrieb:


> *EDIT: Bevor ich´s vergesse:
> 
> Das HD-Addon ist aber notwendig, oder?*



Ne das braucht man auch nich mehr


----------



## LaCroato (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> Ne das braucht man auch nich mehr



jut, jut, dann weiß ich jetzt Bestens bescheid! 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nachdem ich dauernd Runtime Errors hatte, habe ich die 9er Mod deinstalliert.
Nun habe ich eine Stunde oder so Episode 2 gezockt, und das Spiel hat sich dann plötzlich mit der Fehlermeldung aufgehängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann das Spiel neugestartet, 5 Minuten gezockt, dann kam die Fehlermeldung wieder.

Bin grad in den Höhlen bei den Glühwürmchen.
Es hat sich immer dann aufgehängt, wenn ich mit der Gravigun auf eins geschossen hab.

Dann hab ich das mal gelassen, dann gings weiter.

Doch dann hat es sich einfach so 3 Minuten später aufgehängt

zum


----------



## ShowTime (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Dustin91

Wenn diese problem bei jedem mal kommt ist wohl möglich das einer deiner ram riegel kaputt ist kannst das ja mal testen. Testen in dem sinne Rechner auf schrauben und dann mal einen deiner RAM riegel rausnehmen dann das game starten und gucken obs wieder kommt.Ist dies der fall so bauen den rausgenommenen RAM riegel wieder ein und nimm den anderen raus.


----------



## boss3D (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Das geht auch schneller und einfacher, aber trotzdem sehr gut mit MemTest ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Oder so ja stimmt.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also der RAM ist in Ordnung.
Woran könnte es denn noch liegen?
So ein Mist ey, ich will weiterzocken.


----------



## ger_cornholio (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hi

ich hab den CM 10 installiert und es läuft super!

Ich hab nur irgentwie das gefühl, dass das balancing ein wenig komisch ist :/
Zum Beispiel zerleg ich die Ant Lion Kings(die grossen halt) mit nur 2 schuss aus dem granatwerfer und Strider halten nur 2 raketen aus.
In Episode 1 braucht Alyx nur EINEN schuss für die Zombines!
Weiterhin töten mich die Sniper mit nur einem Schuss egal wieviel leben und anzug ich noch hab.
Und granaten haben 8fachen sprengradius und 4fachen schaden.

Ist das bei euch auch so?
Ist das extra?


----------



## boss3D (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du vielleicht im Menü bei Schwierigkeitsgrad "Leicht" eingestellt?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ger_cornholio (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

oke das kann sein 

ich hab grad aber mit und ohne mod im vergleich gespielt und der granatwerfer und die granaten sind deutlich stärker als im originalspiel.

und wenn ich die Ant Lion Kings mit den Ölfässern platt mache dauerts genausolang wie beim normalen hl2.

im grossen und ganzen macht das ja auch nix, es nimmt einem halt nur ein wenig die freude an den boss battles.

Und mit CM 9.51 hat er mir die savegames im "Follow Freeman" level nicht wieder geladen, was halt net so der spass war, da an jeder ecke ein sniper sitzt, der einem mit einem schuss den kopf runterbläst^^

cornholio


----------



## boss3D (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass Fakefactory auch Änderungen am Balancing vorgenommen hat. Du musst wirklich einfach nur im Menü beim Schwierigkeitsrad was verstellt haben. Stell mal Mittel, oder Schwer ein und es sollte genauso sein, wie vor dem Installieren der Mod ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ger_cornholio (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

so ich habs jetzt 

das geänderte gamebalancing befindet sich in der skill.cfg datei, wenn man das originalbalancing lieber mag einfach die datei löschen oder umbenennen.

Das sind die schuldigen Commands:

sk_npc_dmg_alyxgun "80" zum vergleich: sk_plr_dmg_pistol    "6" und sk_zombie_health "50"(one shot one kill)

sk_plr_dmg_smg1_grenade "600" und sk_antlionguard_health "1000"

sk_npc_dmg_sniper_round "200"

fraglich ist warum man in der datei auch konfigs für houndseye und bullsquid findet, obwohl diese gegner eigentlich nur in hl1 vorkommen


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Mein Problem ist Geschichte. Ich habe einfach den CM 9 wieder deinstalliert und nun den CM 10 Beta installiert. Jetzt geht alles und die HD - Modelle sind auch im Spiel drin
Die Performance ist aber echt sau gut, besser als ich dachte.
Ich hatte im Hintergrund 2 GPU Clients und einen SMP Client (4Kerne ausgelastet) und kam nicht unter 70 fps (mit Vsync "an" komm ich natürlich nicht unter 60)...


----------



## boss3D (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gibts hier jemanden, der Half Life 2 + Episoden mit einer 8600 GT, oder einer vergleichbaren Graka zockt? Ich würde nämlich sehr gerne wissen, ob es sich lohnen würde, alles auf meinem Laptop zu installieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msdd63 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemanden, der Half Life 2 + Episoden mit einer 8600 GT, oder einer vergleichbaren Graka zockt? Ich würde nämlich sehr gerne wissen, ob es sich lohnen würde, alles auf meinem Laptop zu installieren ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hab HL2 mit Episoden und CM9 mit meiner damaligen 8600GT flüssig gezockt. Allerdings war die 8600GT von edel-grafikkarten.de getunt.


----------



## boss3D (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ok, ich warte dann einfach noch auf offizielle Benches. PCGH wird sicher welche machen, wenn die 10er Version final ist ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Manno, so langsam regt mich dieser CM echt auf...
Jetzt hat endlich alles gut funktioniert und ich habe das erst Level der EP1 durchgezockt. Die Grafik war echt um einiges besser. Echt SUPER und dann komme ich an einen Ladepunkt (ich glaube das ist das nächste Level) und dann das:


----------



## shiwa77 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich würde sagen Texturdetails eine Stufe runterstellen.
Dann müsste es funzen


----------



## SANDERSON (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Folgende Antwort kam per MAil direkt von FakeFactory wegen einem ähnlichen Problem, was ich auszugsweise zitiere (mit Erlaubnis von FF)

"... CM10 nutzt einen erweiterten Heapspace und einen erweiterten Datacache. Dies ist notwendig, um die wesentlich höhere Menge an Daten cachen zu können. Allerdings heisst das im Umkehrschluss, dass dieser Speicher vom unter 32 Bit Systemen begrenzten Userspace abgezogen wird. (2 GB per Applikation). Kommen nun noch all die HD-Texturen und (noch schlimmer) die HD-Modell hinzu, reicht der knappe Userspace nicht mehr aus.

Dies ist eine Limitierung von 32 Bit Windows. 64-Bit Windows hat damit keine Probleme...

Nach einem einigermaßen regen Austausch mit einem der Programmierer bei Valve weiß ich mittlerweile, dass die EP3 Engine den Speicher intelligenter verwalten wird - damit werden solcherlei Probleme dann gelöst sein, aber bis dahin heisst es wohl warten. Keiner von den Jungs wollte mir den Sourcecode der Engine zumailen 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Unter 32 Bit ist es nicht möglich, CM10 absturzfrei zu spielen. Es gibt nichts, was ich dagegen tun kann, da die aktuelle EP2-Engine einmal angeforderten Speicher nicht mehr zurückgibt, selbst wenn die darin enthaltenen Daten nicht mehr gebraucht werden. Dies ist auch der Grund, weshalb Abstürze in der Regel an Level-Lade-Punkten auftreten; wenn also Daten *nachgeschoben* werden und damit die 2 GB-Grenze zum überlaufen bringen. Unter gewissen Umständen kann man auch 32-Bit System dazu bringen, den Userspace über die 2GB-Grenze hinaus zu erweitern, aber ich werde dazu nicht ins Detail gehen. Google einfach mal nach /USERVA und /3G Switch. Aber fummel um Himmelswillen nicht in der Boot.ini rum, ohne zu wissen, was du da tust.

... Die finale CM10 wird übrigens als "64-Bit-only" beschrieben werden ..."


----------



## 30sectomars (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Folgende Antwort kam per MAil direkt von FakeFactory wegen einem ähnlichen Problem, was ich auszugsweise zitiere (mit Erlaubnis von FF)
> 
> "... CM10 nutzt einen erweiterten Heapspace und einen erweiterten Datacache. Dies ist notwendig, um die wesentlich höhere Menge an Daten cachen zu können. Allerdings heisst das im Umkehrschluss, dass dieser Speicher vom unter 32 Bit Systemen begrenzten Userspace abgezogen wird. (2 GB per Applikation). Kommen nun noch all die HD-Texturen und (noch schlimmer) die HD-Modell hinzu, reicht der knappe Userspace nicht mehr aus.
> 
> ...



Na toll 
Jetzt heißt es wohl warten, bis Windows 7 kommt


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gut zu wissen, dann brauch ich mir die Mühe später erst garnicht machen die ganze CM 10 zu ziehen. Dann begnüg ich mich halt mit der CM9.


----------



## ShowTime (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HI,
ich mal wieder ;D habe jetzt folgendes problem; 
Jedes mal wenn ich Cm10 starten will kommt diese meldung 
"Invalid file id for c:\programme\steam\steamapps\sourcemods\fakefactory_cm10\episodic\resource\closecaption_german.dat"
und ich habe keine ahnung was ich da machen könnte... -.-
wäre nett wenn mir einer hier helfen könnte.

*EDIT:
*Habe das Problem gefunden und alles läuft perfekt ohne abzukacken 
ich werde auch einen screenschot mit FRAPS hoch laden 

mfg, ShowTime


----------



## ShowTime (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So habe mal 2 Screenshots gemacht mit FRAPS Spiel läuft weiter ohne probleme.

Screenshot 1: http://images3.bilder-speicher.de/show.php?type=image_800&id=09052212168269
Screenshot 2: http://images3.bilder-speicher.de/show.php?type=image_800&id=09052212824611

Meine Video einstellungen sind:

Auflösung 1440:900
Antialaising: 16xQ CSAA
Filermodus: Anistropische 16x
Textur details: Sehr hoch


den ganzen anderen rest auf hoch gestellt. Ich komm *nie unter 60FPS*
das alles ruckelfrei...


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Mal wieder neue Vergleichbilder mit der CM10 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Phyzziks (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 + HD Addon*



Belokzoc schrieb:


> Hi boss3D. Habe jetzt den 9.51 Mod installiert ohne HD Addon. Und jetzt sehe ich drastische Änderungen, da ich auch mehr Vergleiche gemacht habe.
> 
> Nachdem Patch von BASE 9 auf 9.51 habe ich eine Textur Bug bei den Wachen ( Combine-Soldaten ).
> 
> ...



Moin!
Ich hab mir gestern auch mal die Orangebox per Steam gegönnt (UK Version) und heute dann noch Cinematic Mod drauf gepackt (erst V9base, dann V9.5 und dann V9.51). Das Spiel läuft soweit auch 1a - nur habe ich genau die gleichen Texturfehler bei den Wachen. Die normalen Bürger sehn normal aus und auch Barneys Gesicht war normal, nachdem er in der Anfangsscene den Helm abnimmt. Ich hab schon sämtliche Grafikeinstellungen ingame durchgetestet und auch im Treiber direkt alles auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt - jedoch ohne Erfolg.

System:
Phenom II 940BE
Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H @ F4 Bios
Zotac GTX260² Amp! @ 729/1458/1152 @ 185.85 WHQL
4GB Ram DDR2-800
Vista 32bit

Der Fehler tritt nur bei Half-Life auf - die Karte hat dabei gerade mal 60°C, also schliesse ich Übertaktungsfehler aus (läuft auch mit Furmark bombig stabil). Ich vermute eher, dass da was mit dem Treiber nicht passt, will aber nicht auf n 182er wechseln, da dann Racedriver: Grid teilweise rumspinnt.

Wär schön, wenn jemand ne Lösung hätte...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## boss3D (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also wenn alle Leute "normal" aussehen, dann hast du vermutlich das HD-Addon nicht installiert, oder nicht alles richtig umgestellt. Grafikfehler kann ich mir nur durch dein 32 Bit OS erklären. Wirklich problemlos scheint die Mod nur auf 64 Bit Systemen zu laufen.

Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls die 10er Version am Laptop installiert und sie performt extrem gut! Trotz 8x MSAA / 16x AF komme ich in 1280 x 800 immer auf 60 - 100 FPS_ (9600M GT entspricht in etwa 8600 GT)_.
Das Einzige, das etwas störend auffällt, sind jetzt die vielen Ladezeiten, die auch realtiv lange dauern. Aber die Grafik ist das auf jeden Fall wert!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Phyzziks (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Moin!

Ich hab beabsichtigt kein HD-Addon installiert, da ich nur ein 32bit OS nutze und keine Fehler will. Mir ging es eigtl. nur um die fehlerhaften Texturen bei den Combine-Soldaten. Wüsst gern mal, ob das jemand irgendwie gelöst bekommen hat?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ShowTime (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi,
Habe jetzt Half-Life 2 und Half-Life 2 Ep1 mit CM 10 durchgezockt läuft alles fehler frei.
Das Problem mit dem Combine Soldaten hatte ich bei CM 9.5-9.51 auch, habe dann einfach mal das HD-Addon installiert und alle HD sachen rein gemacht, siehe da die Combine sehen wieder normal aus ohne den Textur Bug

mfg, ShowTime


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich hab seit kurzem die CM 10 beta drauf und es läuft einwandfrei unter Win 7 x64 (6 GiB Ram).

Von der Performance der CM bin ich übrigens auch hellauf begeistert, ich hab zwar ein relativ starkes System, aber nach etwas hier und da lesen war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich alle Settings auf Full (nur AA auf 4x) lassen könnte, ist aber kein problem, habe nie Ruckler und ohnehin Vsync laufen. Das einzig etwas störende sind die geringfügig gewachsenen Ladezeiten. Der Zuwachs ist gering und gar nicht schlimm, aber die Ladezeiten sind eifnach so schon immer relativ nervig^^

Die Optik übrigens - Top, wirklich 1A! Hab mich noch nicht so sehr mit den HD Models der Neben-Protagonisten beschäftigt, aber die Lichteffekte sind echt klasse. Ganz großes Kino.

Übrigens kann ich allen nur ans Herz legen es per Bittorrent zu saugen, erspart einem die hunderte von Klicks und ergab bei mir auch ne ausgezeichnete Geschwindigkeit von ca. 1-2 MiB/s (kann natürlich schwanken). Torrent ist im Anhang (ja es ist legal, hab sie von hlportal. musste es zippen, da sonst kein zulässiger Dateityp für die Forensoftware). Bin auch fleißig am seeden


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Du zockst noch nicht lange mit der CM10 Beta, oder? Nur keine Sorge, die Bugs kommen schon noch ...  

Übrigens habe sogar ich die Mod am Laptop mit 8x MSAA / 16x AF laufen. Performanceprobleme gibt es wirklich absolut keine.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ne, das stimmt  also sollte ich mich auf welche gefasst machen?

Ich bin mit der Story eh noch immer nicht durch, ich habs noch nie geschafft es mal am Stück bis zum Ende zu bringen...

Wie dem auch sei, ich melde mich, wenn ich Bugs antreffe


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



b0s schrieb:


> Ne, das stimmt  also sollte ich mich auf welche gefasst machen?


Und ob! Ich bin heute am Ende von HL2 mit CM10 Beta angekommen und kann daher schon sagen, dass die Beta extrem buggy ist. Vor allem sobald du mal in City 17 bist, geht es mit den Fehlermeldungen, Errors und Bugs so richtig los ... 
Die Beta ist zwar lauffähig genug, um das Spiel durchspielen zu können, aber empfehlen würde ich eine Installation niemandem.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Hab sicherheitshalber die 9.51 Dateien nicht gelöscht, hab die also noch in der Hinterhand.

Btw, kurze Off-Topic Frage: wie wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad in HL2 umgesetzt? Wenn ich den während eines laufenden Spiels ändere, wird der dann auch direkt "on-the-fly" geändert oder erst mit neuem Laden oder gar einem neuen Spiel?


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



b0s schrieb:


> Btw, kurze Off-Topic Frage: wie wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad in HL2 umgesetzt? Wenn ich den während eines laufenden Spiels ändere, wird der dann auch direkt "on-the-fly" geändert oder erst mit neuem Laden oder gar einem neuen Spiel?


Da kann ich nur raten, aber ich würde sagen, dass der sich dann nach einem Neustart des Games ändert. Wäre am logischten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Meinst du mit neustart
Spiel beenden und wieder starten
oder
ein neues Spiel beginnen?


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



b0s schrieb:


> Meinst du mit neustart
> Spiel beenden und wieder starten


Ja, genau so ...

Ins Menü gehen > Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern > Übernehmen > Spiel beenden > Spiel neustarten > Savegame laden

^^ So läuft das zumindest in 99 % aller Games. Deswegen vermute ich auch, dass es in HL2 so sein wird.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ok, dann speicher ich das jetzt mal so als wahrscheinliche Tatsache ab 

Berührt mich allerdings nicht akut, da ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad schon vor Beginn mit CM10 geändert hab.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich zocke HL2 + Episoden immer auf Mittel. Da frustet es nicht, ist aber auch nicht zu leicht. Genau richtig für gute Shooter-Unterhaltung mit Kino-Feeling ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Dazu bin ich jetzt auch übergegangen. Hatte es auf schwer angefangen, das hat mich nicht gefrustet, aber es war schon an manchen stellen recht fordern, vor allem musste man stets höllisch auf seine Munition achten, da diese wirklich rar gesäht war. Als mein Mitbewohner dann ca. 5 Stunden Spielzeit meinerseits (verteilt auf mehrere Sessions) in knapp drei Stunden aufgeholt hatte, erschien mir die Mühe dann doch ewas überdimensioniert....

aber um mal wieder back to topic zu kommen: gibts von Fakefactory irgend ne vage Ansage wann CM10 fertig sein soll?


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



b0s schrieb:


> aber um mal wieder back to topic zu kommen: gibts von Fakefactory irgend ne vage Ansage wann CM10 fertig sein soll?


1.) Fast alles, was mit HL2 zu tun hat, ist hier onTopic, also nur nicht zögern, wenn es anderweitige Fragen gibt ... 

2.) Ich wurde das heute schon mal gefragt und ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ein genaues Datum gibt es nicht. Ich persönlich rechne aber mit der finalen Version innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Fakefactory eine Privatperson ist. Deshalb könnte er sich auch bis Weihnachten Zeit lassen, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass er den Fans der Mod das antut.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Fast alles, was mit HL2 zu tun hat, ist hier onTopic, also nur nicht zögern, wenn es anderweitige Fragen gibt ...


Okok, dann streich (gedanklich) das back to topic 



boss3D schrieb:


> 2.) Ich wurde das heute schon mal gefragt und ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ein genaues Datum gibt es nicht. Ich persönlich rechne aber mit der finalen Version innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Fakefactory eine Privatperson ist. Deshalb könnte er sich auch bis Weihnachten Zeit lassen, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass er den Fans der Mod das antut.



Klar, das weiß ich doch und finds btw. echt einen Wahnsinn, in der Freizeit soviel Arbeit zu schaffen! Aber es scheint ihm ja auch selbst nach wie vor Spaß zu machen.
6 Wochen ist ja sogar eine durchaus greifbare Marke, ob das zwei, drei Wochen mehr werden würd mich persönlich auch nicht größer stören, soll er sich ruhig Zeit lassen. Bei der Qualität, die er da ablegt


----------



## Daniel D. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wie in zwei Beiträgen vage berichtet worden ist, kann man die Mod auch wieder deinstallieren. Ist das richtig? Läuft HL2 dann wie gewohnt?


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Deinstallieren kann man die Mod definitiv, aber dass HL2 danach genauso einwandfrei läuft, wie vor der Mod-Installation, dafür lege ich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer. Vermutlich muss man das Game nach dem Deinstallieren der Mod neu installieren, um es wieder einwandfrei zocken zu können ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Daniel D. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HL2 selbst läuft unabhängig von der CM, da u.a. andere Exe usw.


----------



## Nubian (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Moin,

habe eben Cinematik Base 9 installiert und im Anschluss Das 9.5 Update.
Dummerweise finde ich den Character Pimper nicht. Die Verknüpfung im Startmenu geht ins leere. Ein Verzeichnis "Character Pimper" existiert nicht.

Kann mir jmd. helfen?

Gruß, Nubian

Edit: OK, selbst schuld. Muss mir erst das HD Addon installieren... *schäm*
Kann ich das V9 HD-Addon einfach so installieren, oder muss ich das 9.5er Update erst runterschmeißen ?


----------



## boss3D (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das aktuellste HD-Addon, das im Startposting verlinkt ist, kannst du gleich so runterladen und installieren. Ab Version 10 ist das dann in die CM integriert ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DrogKathar (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Belokzoc schrieb:


> Dann hier :
> 
> G2PLAY DIGITAL DOWNLOAD



Hi,

hmm also ich habe dort meinen Key gekauft und über Paypal per Visakarte bezahlt, nur habe ich keinen Key erhalten. Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen wie lange das dort in der Regel dauert?

Drog


----------



## michae1971 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bei G2PLAY hab ich auch schon mehrmals Keys für Steam-Spiel gekauft, die waren immer innerhalb weniger Minuten da. Aber soviel ich weiß arbeiten die nur bis 20 Uhr. Also wird vielleicht erst morgen kommen.


----------



## DrogKathar (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Achso alles klar, dann warte ich mal ab bis Morgen, danke für die Auskunft.

Drog


----------



## boss3D (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Cinematic Mod 10: Beta Update ... _(Quelle: PCGH)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## eVoX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Kann man den Mod auch gleich ganz downloaden, also komplett die 4,7 GB.
Mit Rapidshare dauert das ja ewig.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ein Komplettpaket gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Du wirst wohl, oder übel mit den einzelnen Pakten vorlieb nehmen müssen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## eVoX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Naja, schade, dann muss ich mir wohl ein Premiun Acc, kaufen.


----------



## ShowTime (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ eVoX und an alle anderen 

Es gibt da so ein kleines programm das nach jeden download einen Reconnect ausführt und man nicht die ganzen 15 min warten muss. dieses Programm nennt sich "JDownloader" ist freeware und bei chip zu erhalten... also nix mit geld ausgeben sondern geld sparen und freeware runterladen 
fals irgendwelche fragen einfach fragen


----------



## boss3D (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



eVoX schrieb:


> Naja, schade, dann muss ich mir wohl ein Premiun Acc, kaufen.


Falls du von Rapidshare sprichst: Die Site überprüft die IP-Adressen und lässt bei Usern ohne Premium-Account nur 2, oder 3 Downloads zu. Das System kann man aber leicht austricksen, indem man einfach nach den ersten 2 Downloads einen anderen Browser nimmt, oder den PC neustartet. Dann wird nämlich eine neue IP-Adresse generiert. Manchmal reicht es aber auch schon, einfach den Adress-Code _(also den Link, nur eben als Text und nicht als wirklichen Link)_ in die Browser-Adress-Zeile zu kopieren. Einfach ein Bisschen herumprobieren, bis du eine neue IP hast ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ boss3D

Ne Ne das Programm gibt dir nach jedem Dl eine neue IP dann kannste so viel wie möglich runter laden ohne pause ohne neustart ohne alles einfach laufen lassen . Benutze ich auch nur noch


----------



## ShowTime (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Falls du von Rapidshare sprichst: Die Site überprüft die IP-Adressen und lässt bei Usern ohne Premium-Account nur 2, oder 3 Downloads zu.



Das Rapid nur 2-3 zulässt weis ich ja ;D


----------



## boss3D (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> @ boss3D
> 
> Ne Ne das Programm gibt dir nach jedem Dl eine neue IP dann kannste so viel wie möglich runter laden ohne pause ohne neustart ohne alles einfach laufen lassen . Benutze ich auch nur noch


Ich habe nie von deinem Programm geredet, sondern von Rapidshare ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## eVoX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@boss3D

Ich weiß das, ist mir aber zu umstädlich mich immer um eine neue IP zu kümmern, früher hab ich das gemacht bei kleinen Dateien, sprich Router neugestartet oder mit einen Reconnecter reconnectet, hab aber keine Lust es bei 4,7 GB zu machen, daher wollte ich Premium Acc holen, damit es in einen Rutsch gezoggen wird. 

@ShowTime
Werde mir es mal angucken, thx


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Back 2 Topic bitte.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Back 2 Topic bitte.


Was ist daran oT, wenn darüber diskutiert wird, wie bzw. womit man die Mod am leichtesten Downloaden kann?

Außerdem gibts ja im Moment kaum erwähnenswerte Neuigkeiten. Ich werde jedenfalls in Kürze mal ein paar Screens aus der E1 posten.  

*[Edit]*
HL2 E1 CM10 Beta / max Details / 8x MSAA / 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hey Leute hab mir auch grad den Mod reingezogen(ohne HD-ADDON). Doch jedes mal wenn ich mit Alyx zu ihrem Vater will, stürzt das Spiel ab. ES kommt immer so ein C++ Fehler. Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG Betschi


----------



## freakywilli3 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab ein Problem mit dem 10er beta und zwar siehe bild wer kann helfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HL2 + E1 + E2 installiert? Falls ja, sind die Downloads bei Steam auch vollständig abgeschlossen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## freakywilli3 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HL und e1 ist inst e2 hab ich nicht braucht man das zwingend dazu? Downloads sind alle komplett aktuell.


----------



## boss3D (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



freakywilli3 schrieb:


> e2 hab ich nicht braucht man das zwingend dazu?


Ja! Fehlt auch nur ein Teil, läuft die Mod nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab mir auch grad den Mod reingezogen(ohne HD-ADDON). Doch jedes mal wenn ich mit Alyx zu ihrem Vater will, stürzt das Spiel ab. ES kommt immer so ein C++ Fehler. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> MfG Betschi



Kennt ihr auch eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

MfG

Betschi


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Schraub mal die Settings ganz runter und schau ob du die Stelle überbrückst.


----------



## joe500 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo!
ich habe hl2+episode1+episode2+ cm 10 installiert nur leider 
habe ich folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich den Mod starten will kommt folgender Fehler:
"Invalid file id for c:\programme\steam\steamapps\sourcemods\fakefactor y_cm10\episodic\resource\closecaption_german.dat"

Habt ihr eine Ahnung was ich da machen könnte?

PS:Steamvalidierung habe ich bereits durchgeführt ohne Erfolg


----------



## joe500 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So hat sich erledigt! Für alle die diesen Fehler bekommen:
Einfach alle Steamupdates drüberlaufen lassen(es kann sich nur um 
Jahre handeln bis sie fertig sind) Dann gehts auch schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



joe500 schrieb:


> Jahre handeln bis sie fertig sind) Dann gehts auch schon


 
Jep, ohne Steam Updates gehts bei keinem Steam Spiel.
Hoffentlich stellen sie den Server nich nächstes Jahr ab.


----------



## tropenwolf (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo,
ich habe den Cinematic Mod 10 installiert. Mit den beiden Episoden läuft er fehlerfrei, aber das Grundspiel stürzt beim Aufruf mit einer Runtime-Fehlermeldung ab. Mein Betriebssystem ist WindowsXP.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

64 Bit XP mit 4 GB RAM?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## tropenwolf (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Leider nur 32 Bit XP mit 2 GB RAM. Das ist wohl der Grund?


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Les dir einfach das Startposting durch, da steht nämlich das 4 GB Voraussetzung sind.


----------



## tropenwolf (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ok, danke, dann werd ich wohl aufrüsten müssen.


----------



## b0s (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ist ja keine Allzu kostspielige Sache mehr heutzutage 

Gibt es News in Sachen CM 10 ? Neue Beta oder gar ein mögliches Releasedatum? Ich war über 1 Monat fast internetabstinent und muss mich wieder auf den aktuellen Stand bringen


----------



## boss3D (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Für die CM10 ist mal ein Update erschienen, allerdings handelt es sich immer noch nicht um die finale Version. So gesehen, hast du kaum was verpasst ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b0s (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab gerade mal einen Blick ins Startposting geworfen, da stehts ja auch. Gesaugt isses auch schon, werds die Tage mal testen.

dum di dum *bisschen gute Laune im Thread lass*

liege Grüße


----------



## phenom22 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gestern ist ein neues Update für den CM10 erschienen. Es handelt sich immernoch nicht um die finale Version, allerdings werden einige Bugs beseitigt und neue Dialoge für die Citizens eingeführt, diese können optional eingeschaltet werden,, allerdings nur bei deutscher Sprachausgabe. Das Update kann auf CM10 Beta oder CM10 Beta mit erstem Patch installiert werden. Hier der Link zum Download:
3DCenter Forum - CM10 Beta 3 Update


----------



## boss3D (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde es gleich im Startposting ergänzen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Cinematic Mod 10: Beta 3 des Half-Life-2-Mods erschienen, Bilder des überarbeiteten Alyx-Models* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ihr Top wird auch immer durchsichtiger


----------



## boss3D (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ihr Top wird auch immer durchsichtiger


Das war auch vor diesem Update schon so ... 

Ich glaube, die Version von Alyx mit dem "durchsichtigen" Top, gibt es seit der ersten Beta der CM10.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HI, 
Sorry leute war ne zeit lang nich on...
sagt mal habe mir erst Beta 2 runtergeladen und installiert und dann die Beta 3 kann es sein das FakeFactory Die Brücke aus der map "Highway 17" ganz am anfang wo man gerade als erstes in den wagen steig wieder raus genommen hat? weil in Beta 2 war sie da und in Beta 3 wieder weg. Eigendlich schade weil die brücke fand ich passte irgend wie da rein  

PS:. Teste alles gerade mal mit Vista 64 Bit


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich hoffe, dass die Version 10 endlich mal Released wird (also die Final). Ich warte extra auf die neue Version, weil ich sie von den Bildern her und dem Sound nochmal besser finde, als das, was ich von der Version 9 gesehen habe. Aber ich möchte jetzt nicht Version 9 durchspielen um danach gleich nochmal Version 10 spielen zu müssen.

PS: WOOT. Mein 1337 Beitrag


----------



## TorKoer1968 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

GOOGLE dir doch ma' das kleine Gratis-Tool "Snapsaver". Hab ich schon ewig und hat immer gefunzt und einfach zu handhaben isses obendrein . . .


----------



## ShowTime (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab jetzt einen kleinen fehler entdeckt... Wenn man die Pheropoden/Pherapods (Bugbaits) zu oft wirft kommt eine fehlermeldung, bei der habe ich dann einfach auf OK geklickt und ich konnte weiter Spielen. Hatte das problem auch schon einer?


----------



## ShowTime (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi, 
Habe mal 2 screenshots gemacht aus Half-Life 2 Ep1 "FF CM 10 Beta 3"
Werde auch bald ein Gameplay video von der Mod machen un es auf youtube stellen.


----------



## ShowTime (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So hier Das Gameplay von mir ^.^ Teil 1. Teil 2 Folgt bald 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UK3M1lCOq5o&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UK3M1lCOq5o&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## orange619 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gibt es für die version 9.0 bzw 9.5 noch alternative download server als den file front server? Da scheint der download nich zu funktionieren.


----------



## ShowTime (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

version 9 Base 9.5 und 9.51 incl. HD addon? 

Wenn ja dann schau mal hier nach 

Version 9 Base: eXp Download - FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod: FakeFactory Cinematic Mod V9 Base

Version 9 HD Addon: eXp Download - FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod: FakeFactory Cinematic Mod V9 HD-Addon

Version 9.5: eXp Download - FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod: FakeFactory Cinematic Mod V9-9.5

Version 9.51: eXp Download - FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod: FakeFactory Cinematic Mod V9.X-9.51

Oder altanativ zu denen noch die fakefactory homepage: Home of FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod
dort gibt es von anfang an alle Cinematic Mod´s: FF CM 1 - FF CM 10


Hoffe konnte Helfen 


mfg, ShowTime


----------



## orange619 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ja danke man werd mal alle teile sagen auch wenns ewig dauert.


----------



## ShowTime (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Kein problem  aber hab da ma eine frage an dich ^^ warum lädts du dir Version 9 Komplett? warum lädts du dir nicht version 10 ?


----------



## orange619 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ich dachte es gibt erst die beta??
edit: hast du nen genauso genialen download link für version 10 für mich?
wann folgt denn dein teil 2? und gibts für hl2 auch nen patch der ne englische sprachversion hinzufügt? schönes video


----------



## shiwa77 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



orange619 schrieb:


> und gibts für hl2 auch nen patch der ne englische sprachversion hinzufügt?


  Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das in Steam unter Meine Spiele -> Hl2 -> Optionen einstellen.Der lädt dann die englischen Sprachdateien runter, was ein bisschen dauern kann.


----------



## ShowTime (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

1. Ja es gibt zwar erst die Beta von version 10 aber schon 2 updates FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1, Beta 2 und Beta 3 Beta 1 ist First Puplic version.

2. Ja habe auch so DDL Links 

FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1:

Download: Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 2 als Update-Version erschienen - Cinematic Mod 10, Download, Beta, Half-Life 2, Texturmod, Alyx

Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1 für Half-Life 2 (Datei 1 von 5) [1.950,0 MB]             
Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1 für Half-Life 2 (Datei 2 von 5) [1.950,0 MB]             
Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1 für Half-Life 2 (Datei 3 von 5) [1.950,0 MB]             
Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1 für Half-Life 2 (Datei 4 von 5) [1.950,0 MB]             
Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 1 für Half-Life 2 (Datei 5 von 5) [1.447,1 MB]             

FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 2 (Update):

3DCenter Forum - Fakefactory-CM10-Beta-2-Update

http://ul.to/2cvakp/setup.part1.rar
http://ul.to/gtasxn/setup.part2.rar
http://ul.to/l1tnk3/setup.part3.rar
http://ul.to/vvvitj/setup.part4.rar
http://ul.to/eqzgfe/setup.part5.rar

FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 3 (Update):

3DCenter Forum - CM10 Beta 3 Update

Bei Beta 3 nimm am besten die Links von dem "headisteve"  der hat ftp download links gepostet sprich keine warte zeiten sollten dann so aussehen:

anonym.to - free dereferer service
anonym.to - free dereferer service
anonym.to - free dereferer service
anonym.to - free dereferer service
anonym.to - free dereferer service
anonym.to - free dereferer service
anonym.to - free dereferer service

nach dem du alle teile von Beta 1 hast installieren dann beta 2 und dann beta 3 am besten oder direkt beta 3 weis ja nich ob dus mit beta 2 ers testen willst danach bist du auf dem aktuellsten standt

PS:. Die ganzen links sind auch auf der start seite zu finde ---> boss3D <--- hat immer die aktuellsten links auf der start seite des Threads

mfg, ShowTime


----------



## ShowTime (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



shiwa77 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das in Steam unter Meine Spiele -> Hl2 -> Optionen einstellen.Der lädt dann die englischen Sprachdateien runter, was ein bisschen dauern kann.






Das geht einfacher ^^ 

1. stell dein steam auf englisch (sowie so besser)

2. Bei cm10 ist ein "laguage configurator" drinne da kannste dann auf englisch /deutsch stellen. So mache ich das auch Steam auf Englisch stellen dann downloadregion auf United Kindom stellen und den language Configurator auf deutsch stellen find geht am besten

Man kann auch englisch lassen und mit deutschen untertitel laufen lassen .


----------



## orange619 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

angenommen es kommt noch ne beta 4 raus sind die speicherstände dann kompatibel?
danke übrigens für die umfangreiche hilfe!


----------



## ShowTime (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



orange619 schrieb:


> angenommen es kommt noch ne beta 4 raus sind die speicherstände dann kompatibel?
> danke übrigens für die umfangreiche hilfe!




1. also wo ich beta 2 drauf gemacht habe musste ich nur das Kapitel neu starten ist ja genau das selbe wie mit den HD charactern wenn man einen neuen rein/raus nimmt muss man das kapitel wo man aufgehört hat neu starten steht aber glaub ich auch in der Readme mit drinne.

2. Kein Ding dafür is der Thread ja da ;D


----------



## Leech (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich den Mod mit NON-Steam Varianten von EP1 und Ep2 zum laufen kriege?
Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-steam-half-life-2-episoden.html#post1048986


----------



## phenom22 (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wie ich in deinem Thread bereits gesagt habe, kauf dir die Orangebox oder das Epi Pack, dann funktioniert der Cinematic Mod. Hier wird dir sicher niemand helfen ein gecracktes Game zu modden.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ist es irgendwie möglich, die neuen Soundtrack-Titel zu deaktivieren? Evtl. per Befehl?

Oder muss ich die Titel aus dem Mod-Verzeichnis löschen?

Übrigens: Wenn bei euch in HL2 und EP1 nun die Leichen verschwinden, liegt das daran, dass ihr die deutsche EP2-Version habt. Da die Cinematic Mod auf EP2 basiert, verschwinden die Leichen dann auch in der Mod unter HL2 und EP1. Der Befehl g_ragdoll_fadespeed "0" behebt das.

Falls diese zwei Punkte irgendwie schon angesprochen wurden, sry (Thread ist mir zu lang zum kompletten Lesen ).


----------



## ShowTime (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ DeepBlue23

Ja du musst die titel aus dem music und ambient ordner löschen (mach dir aber eine sicherung) fals es nicht klapp ;D

2. es gibt 2 befehle die das beheben oder schreib dies einfach in deine autoexec.cfg :

violence_agibs 1

violence_hgibs 1

violence_hblood 1

violence_ablood 1

R_drawmodeldecals 1

r_decals 9000

mp_decals 9000  

g_ragdoll_lvfadespeed 0

g_ragdoll_fadespeed 0

dann hast du es garantiert uncut 


Edit:. @Leech
Schreibe so sachen in ein angemessenes forum denn wie phenom22http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5947-phenom22.html schon sachte es wird dir keiner antworten !!!!


----------



## DeepBlue23 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das einzige was bei mir cut ist/war sind die verschwindenden Leichen. Hab HL2 aber auch uncut (und EP2 halt cut), bei der geschnittenen HL2-Version dürfte das wohl auch anders aussehen.

Übrigens: Sehe ich das richtig, dass es vollkommen normal ist, wenn die FakeFactory-Mod mal beim laden abstürzt, auch mit x64?

Hab Vista x64 und 8 GB RAM (Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert).
Bei Beta 1 hatte ich bei jedem Quickload nen CTD, bei der jetzigen Beta 3 ist es bei mir gerade nach knapp 2 1/2 Stunden passiert (was natürlich verschmerzbar ist).


----------



## ShowTime (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



DeepBlue23 schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei mir cut ist/war sind die verschwindenden Leichen. Hab HL2 aber auch uncut (und EP2 halt cut), bei der geschnittenen HL2-Version dürfte das wohl auch anders aussehen.
> 
> Übrigens: Sehe ich das richtig, dass es vollkommen normal ist, wenn die FakeFactory-Mod mal beim laden abstürzt, auch mit x64?
> 
> ...



ne hab vista 64bit und 4 gb ram und ne gts 250 1024 gb kein  einzigen abstürzer


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich kann auch ueber keine Abstuerze klagen. Laeuft bei 1920 x 1600 schoen sauber mit 130 - 160FPS.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Vllt. liegts auch daran, dass ich die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert habe, normalerweise mit 8GB kein Problem, aber bei bei einer solch speicherhungrigen Sache wie der FakeFactory-Mod... mal schauen.


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe zwar eine Auslagerungsdatei (16MB), aber daran kann es nicht liegen. Ich habe 6GB RAM drin.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also gerade noch mal zwei Stunden ohne Absturz gespielt, habe aber Quickload aber auch nicht so oft genutzt. Geladen wurde natürlich trotzdem öfters (Autosave bei den Snipern etc.). Ich vermute also, dass es irgendwie mit der Quicksave / Quickload-Funktion zu tun haben könnte. Wie gesagt passierte der CTD bei Beta 1 bei jedem Quickload, bei 3 nicht.

Was anderes: Das alternative Balancing ist schon nicht schlecht, manchmal aber ein wahrer Spielverderber. Beispiel: Die Levels wo man mit den Boot fährt. Die Kanone ist dermaßen stark, das jeder Hubschrauber innerhalb von Sekunden Schrott ist. Hab drei Helis blitzschnell abgeschossen. An der Stelle wo es einen Quasi-Bosskampf gibt (man fährt in die Runde usw.) lief es bei mir so ab: Heli startet, fliegt auf mich zu -> Schrott. Der hat keinen einzigen Schuss abgegeben. Dauer des Kampfes ca. 5 Sekunden .

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich wirklich begeistert von dieser Mod bin. Die holt sogar noch mehr aus HL2 heraus. Allein was imo Ravenholm an Atmosphäre zugelegt hat (besseres dynamic lightning etc.) ist beachtlich.


----------



## SANDERSON (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

RC Update

3DCenter Forum - CM10 RC Update


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke, heut abend gleich mal ziehen.


----------



## ShowTime (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> RC Update
> 
> 3DCenter Forum - CM10 RC Update



hey cool danke gleich mal ziehen ^^ und testen


----------



## ShowTime (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

lol gerade gemerkt geht ja gar nich egal welchen link ich anklicken seite nicht gefunden :/ ^^

Dringende Hilfe gefragt xD


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Rapidshare ist down. Von daher bleibt nur warten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Rapidshare geht wieder, also ran an die Files, Leute.


----------



## ShowTime (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

jawoll hab sie  *vollfreu* was war denn los mit rapid?


----------



## ShowTime (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Lol kann man die Cinematic Mod 10 in 3D zocken also mit ner normalen 3D brille wenn ja welche farbe muss diese denn dann haben???


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke an alle, die während meiner einwöchigen Abwesenheit News gepostet haben ... 

Das Hauptposting ist jetzt wieder aktualisiert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Habe meine Frage selbst beantwortet ^^ ja es geht xDDD sieht hammer geil aus es ist ein Test ist empfehlenswert
HLP | News | Left 4 Dead: Nun auch mit der 3D-Brille <--- Einfach die Aktuellen sachen runter laden installieren und fertig dann in-game noch ein paar settings vornehemen wie z.B. HDR raus nehmen wegen der 3D brille. Tja dann Brille auf und los zocken. Seht zwar für left 4 dead geht aber für alle games die ab der orange box sprich EP2 Engine haben und da die CM10 von Half-Life 2 an mit der EP2 Engine gestartet wird kann man auch Half-Life 2, Half-Life 2 Ep1 und Half-Life 2 Ep 2 mit 3D Brille zocken


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo freunde

Ich habe mir das CINEMATIC MOD V10 RC runder geladen und nix geht leider.

Ich habe HL2 /One und Tow drauf und habe auch alle geteste doch in KEINER is eine Garfikl Verbesserung zu sehen wie kommt das ?

Was mach ich falsch ich habe nur die Mod Installt und dann steam gestarte ha fix eine update von sich slebst gemacht ich habe es neue starte und dann wie gesagt die spiele geteste doch in keinen war eine Verbesserunf fest zu stehllen...


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Kann es sein, dass du nur das Update heruntergeladen hast, nicht aber die Mod selber?

Von den 4 CM10-Links im Startposting musst du zuerst alle Dateien aus dem obersten downloaden und installieren. Erst danach kannst du die jeweiligen Updates installieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Du das habe ich mir runter geladen !
3DCenter Forum - CM10 RC Update


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Also das, was du in deinem Posting verlinkt hast, ist nur ein kleines Update und zu wenig. Du brauchst zuerst die Mod selber ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sry welches davon soll ich davon runter laden =


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Alle fünf Teile der Beta 1, die installieren, dann kannst du den RC drüberinstallieren. Dabei aber die Readmes lesen - bsw. darf Steam bei der Installation nicht laufen.

Du musst die CM dann auch über die eigenen Startmenü-Einträge starten, nicht über den Steam-Game-Launcher (auch wenn Steam zu spielen natürlich laufen muss).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke für die Hilfe...!!

SRy aber ich lese richtig das alle pars ca 2GB Groß sind und ich bei euch mit ca 250Kb laden kann....-.-


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, sind ziemlich groß, die einzelnen Pakete, aber wenn du einen schnelleren Mirror kennst, darfst du ihn gerne verlinken ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Leider nein aber wenn man auf dem Bett liegt und mit seiner besten freundin über skype rede is das schon schnelll geladen 

Was cih bedauer das ich nur eine DSL 6K leistung habe. Da 3x250Kb/s schon 750Kb/s sind und nur 2 Pars mit 250kb/s laden :/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe eine weiters Problem...

Wenn ich HF 2 spiele bekomme eine fehler der kurz nach der verlassen des raum wo barny is auf taucht und das weiter spielen leider um möglich macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Game als Admin starten ...
Kompatibiltätsmodus XP SP2 einstellen ...
Details runterregeln ...

Sei kreativ beim Überbrücken dieser Stelle. Irgendwas hilft immer.

_PS: Die Grakatreiber sind aktuell?_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sry habe vergessen was mehr info zum system zu gebeben:

E8500@ 4.2GHz
Asus P5Q-E
2x2DDR2 @ 1066er
WinXP @ SP3 @ bin immer als Admin drin !
4850GS [512] @ 9.8 (treiber)

Wie ich fest gestehlt habe stürzt es auch bei der HL 2 one ab...aber erst nach länger zeit...
Aber auch wieder beim laden von eine abschnitt.


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ui, den Prozi würde ich schnellstens runtertakten, auch wenn du *glaubst* _(100 %ig wissen kann man sowas nie!)_, dass er stabil läuft ...

In der Praxis sind die 4.2 GHz wohl zu viel für die meisten Anwendungen. Am besten mal auf 3.6 - 3.8 GHz runtergehen und nochmal testen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke aber nö !

Der bleit auf 4.2GHz !!
Ich bin mir mehr als sicher das der Stabil lüft!
Nach mehr als mehr 48 stunden sollte der doch stabil laufen!
(geteste mit Prime 95)

Aber das hilft mit nicht bei meine Problem mit CM10


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Dein _getestet mit Prime_ kannst du gleichmal vergessen. Unzählige Leute werden dir sagen können, dass ein primestable-Prozi im Alltag alles andere, als stabil sein kann ...

Ich traue mich fast wetten, dass dein Prozi in dem Game nicht stabil läuft und er an dieser Stelle schlapp macht. Aber musst du eh selbst wissen, ob dir das Game, oder die 4.2 GHz, die man bestenfalls zum Angeben brauchen kann, wichtiger sind.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine weiters Problem...
> 
> Wenn ich HF 2 spiele bekomme eine fehler der kurz nach der verlassen des raum wo barny is auf taucht und das weiter spielen leider um möglich macht




Hast du vor dieser Stelle mal die Grafiksettings runter gedreht?


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab noch Version 9.51 drauf und will auf Version 10 aktualisieren, um das Spiel dann zu Ende zu spielen. Kann ich V10 einfach drüber installieren? Funktionieren die Savegames von 9.51 auch mit 10?


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja, die CM10 kann einfach drüberinstalliert werden. Bei mir haben die Saves danach noch funtioniert, allerdings gibt es von anderen Usern auch gegenteilige Meldungen. Mit den Saves scheint das wohl Glückssache zu sein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Version 10 wurde parallel installiert, hat also die alte Version nicht überschrieben. Meine alten Savegames habe ich rüber kopiert und sie funktionieren.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bei mir wurde nichts parallel installiert, aber es kann sein, dass ich einfach das selbe Verzeichnis ausgewählt habe. Naja, schön, dass bei dir noch alles funktioniert ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ist die Jamil Mullen-HD-Version der Alyx (noch) nicht enthalten?


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist die Jamil Mullen-HD-Version der Alyx (noch) nicht enthalten?


Ich bin immernoch am Saugen der Dateien, aber vielleicht kann ich dir heute Abend diese Frage beantworten. Schau einfach mal alle Models im Charakter Pimper _(siehe Bild im Anhang)_ durch ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Obwohl "mein" Character pimper eine neuere Version als der auf deinem Screenshot hat, ist das HD-Jamil Skin nicht enthalten.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So, ich kann deine Aussage jetzt bestätigen. Das Jamil Mullen Model ist im RC wirklich noch nicht enthalten. Wenn du es unbedingt haben möchtest, musst du wohl auf die finale Version warten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (3. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hm... naja habe mich zwar auch schon gefragt wo sie bleibt (Jamil Mullen) um mal zu sehen wie es sich so in-game macht ^^

werde dann (denke ich mal) eh wieder auf Adriana Lima umsteigen ;D und freue mich schonn auf die Final version... 

ach ja bevor ich es vergesse ^^ Habe gehört das es dann nur noch 

einen Größeren patch geben soll also von Beta auf Final oder muss ich mir dann die Final Komplett laden?


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Nö, der Modder plant ein kleines Update vom RC auf die finale Version, allerdings wissen wir wohl alle, welche Größen Herr Vierheilig als "klein" versteht ...  

Ich denke mit mind. 2 GB kann man dann nochmal rechnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

OHO!!! ^^ cool danke für die schnelle antwort werde mich also schon darauf einstellen !!!2 GB!!!


----------



## SANDERSON (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Aus verlässlicher Quelle: Das Final-Update wird in etwa die Grösse des RC-Updates haben.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Aus verlässlicher Quelle


Also wenn es sich nicht um den MI6, oder die CIA handelt, darfst du diese "verlässliche Quelle" doch sicher angeben?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Fakefactory himself


----------



## ShowTime (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Sanderson 

naja ok wenn dieses Final Update ungefär genau so groß werden soll wie das RC update dann is aber nich mehr viel zu verändern oder? also kämen dann ja nur noch die Jamil Mullen HD modelle und die Brücke aus Half-Life 2: Map "Highway 17" richtig?


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Fakefactory himself


Und das hat er dir persönlich gesagt, weil du immer noch keinen Link als Quellenangabe posten kannst?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich hab ne Mail geschickt. Und er hat geantwortet.


----------



## Alchima (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

alsooooo, ich hab mir nun 46 Seiten druchgelesen 

Zu meinem Anliegen:


> Folgende Antwort kam per MAil direkt von FakeFactory wegen einem ähnlichen Problem, was ich auszugsweise zitiere (mit Erlaubnis von FF)
> 
> "... CM10 nutzt einen erweiterten Heapspace und einen erweiterten Datacache. Dies ist notwendig, um die wesentlich höhere Menge an Daten cachen zu können. Allerdings heisst das im Umkehrschluss, dass dieser Speicher vom unter 32 Bit Systemen begrenzten Userspace abgezogen wird. (2 GB per Applikation). Kommen nun noch all die HD-Texturen und (noch schlimmer) die HD-Modell hinzu, reicht der knappe Userspace nicht mehr aus.
> 
> ...


Bei dem Game TES4: Oblivion gibt es ein ähnliches prob (das gleiche vermutlich). Oblivion gibt besetzten Speicher nicht mehr wieder her. Das hat zur Folge das, je länger man das Spiel spielt, es umso langsamer wird. Es stürzt zwar nicht ab, pumpt den Speicher aber genau so voll wie HL2. Die monströse Comunity des Spiels hat darauf reagiert indem sie ein Tool erstellt haben das den Speicher regelmäßig leert (glaub alle 8 sek. is aber einstellbar).
Würde das unter umständen, zusammen mit der 3G Switch erweiterung, auch bei HL2 klappen? Vieleicht kann man dann ja endlich HL2 + 9.52 + HD Addon ohne Abstürze zocken (mit 32 bit). Wer kennt den alles Programme die den Speicher kontrollieren, verwalten, leeren usw?

Edit:
DAMN, ich hab den 3G Switch durchgeführt. Spiel läuft ohne Abstürze bis jetzt. Hab nur eine Stunde gespielt (dabei bereiche genommen bei denen es vorher abgestürzt ist). 
OK Fazit: HL2 + Cinematc mod 9 base + HD Addon + Update 9.51 funzt ohne Abstürze auf Windows XP pro 32 Bit!!!
Wer es probieren möchte hier: http://www.administrator.de/index.php?content=21084

Edit2:
Tja, zu fürh gefreut. Hin und wieder gibt es schon Abstürze. Aber diese sind eine echte seltenheit. Außerdem spiele ich mit allem auf max und MSAA 8x.
Das ganze gilt allerdings auch nur für den ersten Teil. Nicht für die Episoden! Da sind Abstürze vieleicht auch mit G3 an der Tagesordnung. (keine garantie)


----------



## ShowTime (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@Alchima

Zu welchem problem??? Zitat: "Folgende Antwort kam per MAil direkt von FakeFactory wegen einem ähnlichen Problem..." 

Gut zu wissen das es 64-Bit only wird ;D hab mir extra Vista Ultimate 64-Bit drauf gehauen und nun 8,5GB Ram hat sich also schon mal gelohnt Vista zu installieren xDDD. 

Naja konnte man sich ja eigl. denken wenns bei 9.51 schon probleme gegeben hat mit 32-Bit das es mit CM 10 noch schlimmer ist...
und hoffe auch das FF die Brücke "Kapitel: Highway 17 anfang wo man als erstes in den Wagen steigt" wieder rein macht die beim Update 2 "noch" drinne war im update 3 is die ja nimmer drinne schade eigl. und hoffe das auch das Jamil Mulleen HD Modell rein kommt


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Alchima schrieb:


> DAMN, ich hab den 3G Switch durchgeführt. Spiel läuft ohne Abstürze bis jetzt. Hab nur eine Stunde gespielt (dabei bereiche genommen bei denen es vorher abgestürzt ist).
> OK Fazit: HL2 + Cinematc mod 9 base + HD Addon + Update 9.51 funzt ohne Abstürze auf Windows XP pro 32 Bit!!!
> Wer es probieren möchte hier: mit Windows XP (32bit) bis zu 3GB RAM fr Software nutzen (3GB Switch) - administrator


Bitte vorsichtig mit der Erweiterung des Userspace sein, da grade das auch Grund eines Absturz sein kann. GTA IV z.B. stürzt mit der Option zumindest in der Verkaufsversion nach ein paar Minuten ab. Damit Spiele überhaupt den erweiterten Speicher nutzen, muss in der Spiel exe das laa Bit gesetzt werden, sonst bringt die Aktion außer Problemen nämlich nix.


----------



## Alchima (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> @Alchima
> 
> Zu welchem problem??? Zitat: "Folgende Antwort kam per MAil direkt von FakeFactory wegen einem ähnlichen Problem..."
> 
> Gut zu wissen das es 64-Bit only wird ;D hab mir extra Vista Ultimate 64-Bit drauf gehauen und nun 8,5GB Ram hat sich also schon mal gelohnt Vista zu installieren xDDD.


Ich weis leider nicht welches Problem das war, der text is nicht von mir. Stimmt, ich hätte gleich den ganzen Beitrag zitieren sollen. Hol ich später nach.
Wegen CM10: So wie ich gehört habe sollte bald die Episode 3 erscheinen, welche den Arbeitsspeicher intelligent nutzen wird. CM wird dann nach dieser neuen Engine laufen und das 32 bit problem verschwindet. Weis nicht so ganz ob es sich wirklich gelohnt hat Vista zu holen (etz wo Windows 7 da ist) und den Speicher so aufzurüsten (etz wo Episode 3 kommt) 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bitte vorsichtig mit der Erweiterung des Userspace sein, da grade das auch Grund eines Absturz sein kann. GTA IV z.B. stürzt mit der Option zumindest in der Verkaufsversion nach ein paar Minuten ab. Damit Spiele überhaupt den erweiterten Speicher nutzen, muss in der Spiel exe das laa Bit gesetzt werden, sonst bringt die Aktion außer Problemen nämlich nix.


Kann es sein das du 3G Switch ohne USERVA durchgeführt hast? Wurde nämlich beschrieben das es zu Abstürzen kommt wenn man volle 3 GB nutzt. Sobald man es mit USERVA aber auf 2990 MB beschränkt sollte alles glatt laufen. Und was is laa Bit ???


----------



## ShowTime (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Alchima schrieb:


> Weis nicht so ganz ob es sich wirklich gelohnt hat Vista zu holen (etz wo Windows 7 da ist) und den Speicher so aufzurüsten (etz wo Episode 3 kommt)




Doch es hat sich gelohnt weil ich finde Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit ist so komisch ^^ ka wie ichs beschreiben soll ich werde auf jedem fall bei Vista (erstmal) bleiben  Kollege von mir will sich dann das Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit kaufen und testen ich warte dann seine tests ab un dann mal schauen ob ichs mir auch hole


----------



## Birdy84 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Alchima schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du 3G Switch ohne USERVA durchgeführt hast? Wurde nämlich beschrieben das es zu Abstürzen kommt wenn man volle 3 GB nutzt. Sobald man es mit USERVA aber auf 2990 MB beschränkt sollte alles glatt laufen. Und was is laa Bit ???


Den UserVA hatte ich damals auf 2600 gestellt.

Das laa Bit bestimmt Large Adress Awareness eines Programms. Das Bit kann man auf eigene Gefahr bei jeder exe mit dem Tool LaaTiDo setzen. Bei Stalker und Company of Heroes ist es Beispielweise schon gesetzt.


----------



## Alchima (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ziemlich eigenartig, bei mir läuft bis jetzt alles Glatt. Hatte keine Abstrürze bei keinem einzigen Game. Sollte dann doch etwas passieren ist die erste anlaufstelle windows normal start anstatt 3 GB.


----------



## ShowTime (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Neues von FakeFaktory´s Cinematic Mod 10 auf Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1b8ZzYKhvSI&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1b8ZzYKhvSI&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## SANDERSON (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Tut euch einen Gefallen und schaut das in hd an. Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die bei FF videos ständig gänsehaut kriegt?


----------



## ShowTime (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@SANDERSON

^^ Nö biste nicht vorallem wenn man die laut hört also mit den Boxen kommt man sich vor wie im Kino Vollbild gehört natürlich auch dazu wenn schon in HD  

PS:. Meinen Größten Respekt FakeFactory!!!


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Cinematic Mod 10: Finaler Download schon bald, atemberaubende Screenshots + Video*​ 

Ganzen PCGH-Artikel lesen ...

MfG, boss3D​


----------



## Birdy84 (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das Speicherproblem mit 32Bit Betriebssytemen kann eventuell mit folgenden Tipps gelöst werden:



Rygel schrieb:


> Hab mal Windows etwas verändert,vielleicht hilft es ja etwas bei euch.
> 
> Ich nutze WinXP Pro 32Bit +Sp3 und habe 4 GB Ram.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alchima (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Tja, ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir mittlerweile die Motivation das hier nochmal aus zu probieren. Hab schon mein x64 XP Pro draufgespielt. Wär geil wenns mal jemand testen könnte


----------



## SANDERSON (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

YouTube - CM10 Showcase2


----------



## ShowTime (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

CM 10 Showcase 2https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFwbLVCxD7M&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFwbLVCxD7M&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object> Hammer FakeFactory


----------



## faust1970 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



> Zitat von Rygel Beitrag anzeigen
> Hab mal Windows etwas verändert,vielleicht hilft es ja etwas bei euch.
> 
> Ich nutze WinXP Pro 32Bit +Sp3 und habe 4 GB Ram.
> ...



Hat das jetzt schon jemand probiert??... denn Ich habe nach wie vor das Problem der Abstürze, oder besser des Absturzes. Bei mir stürtzt das Programm nämlich lediglich bei HL2 beim ersten nachladen ab, während HL2E1 und HL2E2 ohne Probleme laufen.
Hat da sonst noch jemand hier ne´Idee dazu??

Mein Sys: 

AMD64 X2/ 7750@3,2 Ghz
4096MB G-Skill RAM
Mainboard ASUS M3N-HT
XFX Geforce GTX260 Black Edition
Windows XP Pro SP.3


----------



## ahe1977 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi

hab den Win7RC 

wo muss ich denn den mod installieren:

1.ins HL-Spieleverzeichnis
2.in programme x86

danke Euch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Steht doch dabei - ins Verzeichnis, genauer "SourceMods".


----------



## SANDERSON (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

3DCenter Forum - Neuer CM10 Final Alternativ-HD-Character (vielleicht...)


----------



## ShowTime (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

WOW noch ein HD Character sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus ^^


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> WOW noch ein HD Character sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus ^^


Genau gesagt, ist es wieder Adriana Lima, die ja schon ein Weilchen "an Board" ist, nur dass ihr Gesicht nochmal verbessert wurde. Und ein neues sexy Outfit gibts anscheinend auch wieder ... 

Hach, die finale Mod wird wieder ein Grund sein, das Game mit den Episoden zum 3ten Mal durch zu spielen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (20. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Genau gesagt, ist es wieder Adriana Lima,




aso dachte wäre noch ein neuer na dann die sieht ja jetzt noch mal so gut aus  Geiles outfit juhu 3tes mal durch zocken mit cm10 ^^


----------



## SANDERSON (21. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Aus dem finalen Test-Build mit freundlichen Grüßen von FF


----------



## ShowTime (21. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Geil habe glaube einen neues Lieblings Modell in CM10 ^^ Bild 3 und 5 Sehen hammer aus


----------



## ShowTime (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die Final Version steht zum DL bereit 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - CM10 FINAL (Update von Beta oder RC)
Endlich ist es soweit Cinematic Mod 10 in Final version zocken


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bin schon am Saugen und das Hauptposting ist auch geupdatet ... 

Ungeduldige sollten besser noch warten, bis die Files vom PCGH-Server downloadbar sind.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ungeduldige sollten besser noch warten, bis die Files vom PCGH-Server downloadbar sind.




Gut ich lade jetzt schon ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ungeduldige sollten besser noch warten, bis die Files vom PCGH-Server downloadbar sind.


 
Weißt du denn, ab wann man die Files auch von dort ziehen kann?
Ist ja nicht gerade klein und wenn der Server lahm ist, kann das schon nerven.


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weißt du denn, ab wann man die Files auch von dort ziehen kann?


Mit viel Glück vielleicht ab heute Abend ...


> Derzeit ist ein Download nur über Rapidshare möglich, wir werden die Cinematic Mod 10 jedoch so schnell wie möglich auch lokal anbieten.


_Quelle - PCGH_
Ich sauge jedenfalls schon die ganze Zeit von Rapidshare.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@boss3D 
is aber ganz schön langsam :/


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> @boss3D
> is aber ganz schön langsam :/


Jo, ich bin jetzt auch gerade mal bei Part 10 _(4 fertig geladene) _und der hängt sich witzigerweise immer bei ca. 34 % auf und ich darf den Download neustarten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich warte noch...Rapidshare geht von der Geschwindigkeit bei mir gar nicht


----------



## ShowTime (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich will von den PCGH-Server  laden da gehts schneller


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hier gibt es den Full Installer, falls jemand noch keine frühere CM10-Version, oder eine ältere CM installiert haben sollte ...

Viel Spaß beim Saugen!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hier gibt es den Full Installer, falls jemand noch keine frühere CM10-Version, oder eine ältere CM installiert haben sollte ...
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Saugen!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Den werde ich haben


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ungeduldige können den Download auch mal hier probieren. War bei mir verdammt schnell ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ungeduldige können den Download auch mal hier probieren. War bei mir verdammt schnell ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



WOW Geile danke boss3D, funz super lade jetzt von dort und die RS links habe ich gelöscht ^^ war auch erst bei part 5 ^^ ging ganz schön langsam bei rapidshare ^^ 48-153Kb/s^^


----------



## Birdy84 (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab die neue Version gestern getestet und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die neue Alyx-Version nicht dabei ist. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder mal die Version des Character Pimpers posten.

Gibt es schon irgendwo einen torrent von der Vollversion?


----------



## ShowTime (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hab die neue Version gestern getestet und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die neue Alyx-Version nicht dabei ist. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder mal die Version des Character Pimpers posten.
> 
> Gibt es schon irgendwo einen torrent von der Vollversion?




Stimmt Jamil Mullen Fehlt bei mir auch ^^ Vollversion steht am start des threads ist schon gepostet sind wieder stolze 50 teile von rapidshare


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Soa, ich hab die Final endlich auch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brauseklaus (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi

Habe ein Texturproblem mit dem HD-Patch, was ich nicht gelöst bekomme. Alle gefixten Personen sehen* pink* aus.... 

Hat so etwas schon mal jemand gesehen bzw. hätte nen Tip für mich?

(CM 9.0 base + CM HD + CM 9.51)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du ingame die Settings geändert, ohne das Spiel neu zu starten oder besteht das Problem durchgehend? Oder evtl. das HD-Pack in der falschen Reihenfolge installiert?


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hmm..

Sieht nach einem alten Source fehler aus...

Steam neu starten / PC neu Booten und V Sync aus machen und GK nicht übertakten..


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hast du ingame die Settings geändert, ohne das Spiel neu zu starten oder besteht das Problem durchgehend? Oder evtl. das HD-Pack in der falschen Reihenfolge installiert?


 
Habe einfach die Personen mit dem HD Addon gepimpt. Wenn ich sie wieder auf Standard zurücksetzte sehen sie wieder normal aus. Aber leider auch "alt".
Meine Installationsreihenfolge: CM 9.0 base->CM HD Addon->CM 9.51
Dasselbe Problem besteht auch unter XP.



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> hmm..
> 
> Sieht nach einem alten Source fehler aus...
> 
> Steam neu starten / PC neu Booten und V Sync aus machen und GK nicht übertakten..


 

Schon alles durch...

btw.:Wenn ich ein RS Account hätte würde ich mal CM 10 testen aber ich hab keine Lust 50 Dateischnipsel mit 83kB/s zu laden .


----------



## ShowTime (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Brauseklaus

Zu deinem Textur problem:
1. Hast du ein neues Spiel/Kapitel gestartet nachdem du die HD Charactere installirt hast?
2. guck mal etwas weiter vorne im thread glaube da hatte einer so ein problem mit den Soldaten das ide "Pink" waren

Zu Rapidshare account:
1. Lad dir mal den JDownloader runter da brauchste keinen RS Acc... Nach dem runter laden des Jdownloaders Updates machen lasse dann auf Einstellungen>Dann unterm dem HAUPT Punk "Module">zu Reconnect gehen und deine Ruter IP eingeben Bsp.: 192.168.178.1 oder sowas 
dann in das Fenster (wo du was reinschreiben kannst folgendes eingeben...(alles ab dem "[[[HSRC]]]") einfach Kopieren in das fenster einfügen und JDownloader neustarten dann kannste die RS links da rein kloppen

[[[HSRC]]]
[[[STEP]]]
[[[REQUEST]]]
POST /upnp/control/WANIPConn1 HTTP/1.1
Host: %%%routerip%%%:49000
Content-Type: text/xml; charset="utf-8"
SoapAction:urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1#ForceTermination

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?> <s:Envelope s:encodingStyle='http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/' xmlns:s='http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/'> <s:Body> <u:ForceTermination xmlns:u='urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1' /> </s:Body> </s:Envelope>
[[[/REQUEST]]]
[[[/STEP]]]
[[[/HSRC]]]


----------



## SANDERSON (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Solltest du aber. Der Unterschied von CM9.5 zu CM10final ist gigantisch.


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Erstmal danke für die Tipps.




ShowTime schrieb:


> Zu deinem Textur problem:
> 1. Hast du ein neues Spiel/Kapitel gestartet nachdem du die HD Charactere installirt hast?


 
Jo, hab ich gemacht. Hab auch schon überlegt ob es vielleicht an meiner Radeon liegt (Shadermodel oder sowas).

Werde heute abend mal versuchen mich mit dem JDownloader zu beschäftigen. Finde es aber schon k***e das FF ihre Software nur über RS verteilen.

Mal ne andere Frage, ist beim CM 10 das HD Addon mit integriert?


----------



## Berserkervmax (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gibt es für die nicht RP user evtl eine Torrent File?
Oder einen schnellen FTP zum laden.
Bei RP geht es im Schnitt so mit 25 kb/s ...als Free user


----------



## ShowTime (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Brauseklaus 
 Zitat: "Finde es aber schon k***e das FF ihre Software nur über RS verteilen."

Ich darf korrigieren "Finde es aber schon K***e das FF *SEINE* nur über RS *VERTEILT* FakeFactory ist nur einer der des macht ^^ nich übel nehmen xD

und ja das HD addon is da schon drinne..

@ Berserkervmax

Musst du mal auf www.cinematicmod.com gucken weis ich selber nich genau oder google einfach mal vllt hast du glück und es hat sich jemand die mühe gemacht sich die 50 parts gedownloadet und als torren hochgeladen...

FTP nich direkt aber einen HTTP download allerdings auch nur das update von Beta auf Final http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2092873&postcount=12 
3. jup des stimmt habe bei RS im schnitt so mit 64Kb/s geladen :/ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/25964-berserkervmax.html


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich meine ja nur das es doch mittlerweile so etwas wie free-webspace gibt. Dieser Umstand schmälert aber keinesfalls meinen Respekt für *seine* ausgezeichnete Arbeit.

Hab jetzt ne akzeptable Alternative zu RS gefunden, sind zwar im Endeffekt ca. 2GB mehr zu laden aber wayne. Ich lade erst die CM10 beta dann den final patch, nur diese Konstellation habe ich mit akzeptablem Traffic gefunden (1MB/s).

Werde dann testen sobald der Download fertig ist.

Für Interessierte: CM10beta+finalPatch

MFG

_Update: Die CM10 beta scheint bei diesem Link fehlerhaft zu sein. WinRar und 7zip zeigen eine defekte Datei.....Des Weiteren bricht die Installation mit einer Fehlermeldung ab._


----------



## Berserkervmax (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@Brauseklaus

Wegen deine Bildfehler

Steht im Readme von CM10

Remember to activate "High Quality" graphic settings in the options dialog
Especially the model setting must be at "High" or you'll get facial animation errors with HD models

Alles klar?
Reis auf die Grafik dann soll es gehen

@ShowTime 
Hab es fertig trotz RP Slowdowns


----------



## butter_milch (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi,

folgendes ermöglicht euch, *Halfe-Life 2*, *Half-Life 2: Episode One* und *Half-Life 2: Episode Two* mit dem Cinematic Mod zu spielen und die Spiele gleichzeitig über Xfire erkennen zu lassen.

Der Chat, Broadcast und weitere in-game Funktionen werden euch mit dieser Lösung NUR in Halfe-Life 2 aber NICHT in den beiden Episoden zur Verfügung stehen. dafür wird eure Spielzeit bei allen drei Spielen aufgezeichnet.

*Informationen zur Installation:*

Achtet hier *unbedingt* auf die Zeile "LauncherDirKey="!! Hier muss EUER Pfad zum Installationsordner von Steam stehen!

Bei mir sieht sie zum Beispiel wie folgt aus: LauncherDirKey=D:\Games\Installiert\Steam​
*Half Life 2*



Spoiler



*Spielt ihr Halfe-Life 2, müsst ihr in eurer xfire_games.ini folgenden Eintrag: *


```
[4357]
LongName=Half-Life 2
ShortName=hl2
LauncherDirKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Valve\Steam\InstallPath
LauncherExe=steam.exe
DetectExe=SteamApps\*\half-life 2\HL2.exe
CommandLineMustNotContain[0]="\sourcemods\planofattack"
CommandLineMustNotContain[1]="\sourcemods\hl2substance"
CommandLineMustNotContain[2]="\sourcemods\gmod"
CommandLineMustNotContain[3]="\sourcemods\dystopia"
CommandLineMustNotContain[4]="\SourceMods\Goldeneye"
CommandLineMustNotContain[5]="\SourceMods\empires"
CommandLineMustNotContain[6]="\SourceMods\kzmod"
CommandLineMustNotContain[7]="\SourceMods\pvkii"
InstallHint=steamapps\half-life 2 content.gcf
Launch=%UA_LAUNCHER_EXE_PATH% -applaunch 220 -console 
_LAUNCHER_EXTRA_ARGS% 
_LAUNCHER_NETWORK_ARGS%
InGameRenderer=D3D9
InGameFlags=ENABLE_MOUSE|USE_DINPUT_MOUSE
```

*mit diesem hier ersetzen:*


```
[4357]
LongName=Half-Life 2
ShortName=hl2
LauncherDirKey=[B]Euer Pfad zum Steam-Installations-Ordner[/B]
LauncherExe=SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\hl2.exe
DetectExe=SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\hl2.exe
CommandLineMustNotContain[0]="\sourcemods\planofattack"
CommandLineMustNotContain[1]="\sourcemods\hl2substance"
CommandLineMustNotContain[2]="\sourcemods\gmod"
CommandLineMustNotContain[3]="\sourcemods\dystopia"
CommandLineMustNotContain[4]="\SourceMods\Goldeneye"
CommandLineMustNotContain[5]="\SourceMods\empires"
CommandLineMustNotContain[6]="\SourceMods\kzmod"
CommandLineMustNotContain[7]="\SourceMods\pvkii"
InstallHint=steamapps\half-life 2 content.gcf
Launch=
_LAUNCHER_EXE_PATH% -applaunch 220 -console 
_LAUNCHER_EXTRA_ARGS% 
_LAUNCHER_NETWORK_ARGS%
InGameRenderer=D3D9
InGameFlags=ENABLE_MOUSE|USE_DINPUT_MOUSE
```




*Half-Life2: Episode One*



Spoiler



*Spielt ihr Half-Life 2: Episode One, müsst ihr in eurer xfire_games.ini folgenden Eintrag: *


```
[4822]
LongName=Half-Life 2: Episode One
ShortName=hl2e1
LauncherDirKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Valve\Steam\InstallPath
LauncherExe=steam.exe
DetectExe=SteamApps\*\half-life 2 episode one\HL2.exe
InstallHint=steamapps\half-life 2 episode one.gcf
Launch=
_LAUNCHER_EXE_PATH% -applaunch 380 
_LAUNCHER_EXTRA_ARGS% 
_LAUNCHER_NETWORK_ARGS%
InGameRenderer=D3D9
InGameFlags=ENABLE_MOUSE|USE_DINPUT_MOUSE
```

*mit diesem hier ersetzen:*


```
[4822]
LongName=Half-Life 2: Episode One
ShortName=hl2e1
LauncherDirKey=[B]Euer Pfad zum Steam-Installations-Ordner[/B]
LauncherExe=SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\Launcher_EP1.exe
DetectExe=SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\Launcher_EP1.exe
InstallHint=steamapps\half-life 2 episode one.gcf
Launch=
_LAUNCHER_EXE_PATH% -applaunch 380 
_LAUNCHER_EXTRA_ARGS% 
_LAUNCHER_NETWORK_ARGS%
InGameRenderer=D3D9
InGameFlags=ENABLE_MOUSE|USE_DINPUT_MOUSE
```




*Half-Life 2: Episode Two*



Spoiler



*Spielt ihr Episode Two, müsst ihr in eurer xfire_games.ini folgenden Eintrag: *


```
[5154]
LongName=Half-Life 2: Episode Two
ShortName=hl2e2
LauncherDirKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Valve\Steam\InstallPath
LauncherExe=steam.exe
DetectExe=SteamApps\*\half-life 2 episode two\hl2.exe
Launch=
_LAUNCHER_EXE_PATH% -applaunch 420 -novid 
_LAUNCHER_EXTRA_ARGS% 
_LAUNCHER_NETWORK_ARGS%
InGameRenderer=D3D9
InGameFlags=ENABLE_MOUSE|USE_DINPUT_MOUSE
```

*mit diesem hier ersetzen:*


```
[5154]
LongName=Half-Life 2: Episode Two
ShortName=hl2e2
LauncherDirKey=[B]Euer Pfad zum Steam-Installations-Ordner[/B]
LauncherExe=SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\Launcher_EP2.exe
DetectExe=SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\Launcher_EP2.exe
Launch=
_LAUNCHER_EXE_PATH% -applaunch 420 -novid 
_LAUNCHER_EXTRA_ARGS% 
_LAUNCHER_NETWORK_ARGS%
InGameRenderer=D3D9
InGameFlags=ENABLE_MOUSE|USE_DINPUT_MOUSE
RunElevated=1
```




Das wars dann schon auch!​
*Informationen zum Spielstart*

*Halfe-Life 2*​
Startet das Spiel über Xfire und genießt jede Sekunde ​
*Half-Life 2: Episode One + Two*​
1. Aktiviert die entsprechende .exe (Launcher_EP1.exe oder Launcher_EP2.exe) im FAKEFACTORY_CM10 Ordner entweder direkt oder über eine Verknüpfung​*=> Das Spiel wird als Halfe-Life 2 erkannt*​2. Drückt Alt+Tab um wieder auf euren Desktop zu gelangen
3. Startet die entsprechende Episode über Xfire
4. Lasst die Fehlermeldung stehen​*=> Xfire erkennt nun anstatt Halfe-Life 2 die entsprechende Episode*​5. Das Spiel wird nun parallel zur Fehlermeldung ausgeführt aber nicht direkt von Xfire erkannt
5. Solange beides (die Fehlermeldung und das Spiel) parallel zueinander laufen, könnt ihr so eure Spielzeit aufzeichnen lassen
6. Und genießt natürlich auch hier jede Sekunde ​
liebe Grüße

butter_milch


----------



## Brauseklaus (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Wegen deine Bildfehler
> 
> Steht im Readme von CM10
> 
> ...


 
Hatte noch den CM9.51 und das auch schon durch.....trotzdem danke für den Tipp


@ShowTime 
Mit dem JDownloader hats gut gefunzt, nur der Traffic war mit ca 100KB/s noch immer ziemlich lahm für die 9GB. Hab mir den 10ner jetzt bei nem Kollegen mit RS Acc gezogen. 
.....und es läuft


----------



## Dennisth (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo Leute,

sieht ja sehr nice aus der Mod nur leider habe ich keinen RS Premium Account und mit 50 KB/s da rumkrabbeln habe ich keinen Bock.

Wo bleibt eigentlich der LOKALE der "in kuzer Zeit" hier verfügbar sein sollte? Hat jemand zufällig infos oder eine andere Quelle ala Torrent oder so?

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Die schnellste Möglichkeit ist atm, die CM10 Beta 1 bei PCGH zu laden und das final Update anschließend bei derrob ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Alchima (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Tja, die HD alyx gefiel mir bei cm9.51 etwas besser. Die war irgendwie net so kaputt. Dann noch das Riesenpacket über Rapid ziehen (will unbedingt den installer). Vorhin hab ich gelesen der unterscheid zwischen cm 9.51 und cm 10 final sei gigantisch. Allerdings gibts nirgends vergleichsbilder (cm 9 vs cm 10). Hat da vieleicht jemand grade die möglichkeit vergleiche anzustellen und sie dann zu posten? Das wäre doch mal n hilfreicher beitrag


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Alchima schrieb:


> Tja, die HD alyx gefiel mir bei cm9.51 etwas besser.


Also ich finde, so schön und sexy, wie in Version 10, sah die noch nie aus. 


Alchima schrieb:


> Vorhin hab ich gelesen der unterscheid zwischen cm 9.51 und cm 10 final sei gigantisch.


Naja, der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall bemerkbar, aber "gigantisch" ist doch etwas übertrieben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich finde, so schön und sexy, wie in Version 10, sah die noch nie aus.



Ach deswegen sitzt du mit so nem breiten Grinsen vorm Monitor.


----------



## Low (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Half-Life ist ein echt genials Spiel.

Es soll doch "bald" ein neuer Half Life Teil rauskommen, oder?

Wenn ja, wüsst ihr ob die eine neue Engine benutzen?


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Low schrieb:


> Es soll doch "bald" ein neuer Half Life Teil rauskommen, oder?


Ja, die Episode 3 steht (hoffentlich) bald an ... 


Low schrieb:


> Wenn ja, wüsst ihr ob die eine neue Engine benutzen?


Da gibt es noch keine fixen Infos, aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn aus der Source nochmal alles rausgeholt werden würde. 


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ach deswegen sitzt du mit so nem breiten Grinsen vorm Monitor.


Ich habe im Charakter Pimper eingestellt, dass immer die neue Alex mit dem grauen Top da ist, nur in Elis Labor soll die mit dem Corsage _(oder wie auch immer man das Teil nennen mag)_ da sein. Jetzt bin ich schon ganz scharf drauf, die endlich zu sehen und düse schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Gefährt in Richtung Labor. Heute will ich noch dort ankommen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe im Charakter Pimper eingestellt, dass immer die neue Alex mit dem grauen Top da ist, nur in Elis Labor soll die mit dem Corsage _(oder wie auch immer man das Teil nennen mag)_ da sein. Jetzt bin ich scht schon ganz scharf drauf, die endlich zu sehen und düse schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Gefährt in Richtung Labor. Heute will ich noch dort ankommen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich schmeiss mich weg.

Übrigens ist das ein *Bustier*, das im Gegensatz zur Corsage immer oberhalb der Hüfte enden muss..


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das ein *Bustier*, das im Gegensatz zur Corsage immer oberhalb der Hüfte enden muss..


Aha, da kennt sich ja einer richtig gut mit Frauenunterwäsche aus ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Soll vorkommen bei Mädels


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Soll vorkommen bei Mädels


Ah, sorry! Wusste nicht, dass du ein Mädl bist.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dennisth (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@boss3D

Danke für die beiden Links ziehe mir jetzt den CM10

Ich finde es nur schade, dass es nach über 1 Woche noch immer keinen Lokalen Download gibt. 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur schade, dass es nach über 1 Woche noch immer keinen Lokalen Download gibt.


Daran kann ich persönlich leider nichts ändern, aber ich habe PCGH_Raff mal eine PN diesbezüglich geschrieben. Mal sehen, ob sich jetzt was tut ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Siehe anderer Thread - when it's done. Die Technik will derzeit nicht. Und Raff liest iirc keine PNs mehr ... bei über 50 am Tag wirds halt iwann zu viel *g*


----------



## Eiche (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

 alle 50 pakete von RS fertig geladen  [freeuser] aber mit programm


----------



## Dennisth (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hiho Leute,

habe jetzt einen Torrent gefunden. Leider ist der Torrent auf einer Seite, die illegale Sachen anbietet (torrents) -> ergo darf ich den Link nicht hier reinstellen oder doch?

Ich verstehe ja den Unterschied zwischen Links und Torrent
Link = Seite wo man Spiele kostenlos runterladen kann
Torrent = Datei wo man kostenlos über P2P was verteilen kann. Beim Mod ist es nicht illegal.

Da mir der Link untersagt ist, werde ich einfach mal den Torrent Posten. <-- Wenn ich es nicht darf lieber Mod einfach sagen.

So zum torrent: 
Bitte SOFORT nach dem Laden des Torrents in den Client den Tracker ändern auf:
http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce

Dies ist sehr wichtig, denn sonst dauert die Quellensuche länger.

Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht einfach posten ich schaue ob ich helfen kann

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Aha, da kennt sich ja einer richtig gut mit Frauenunterwäsche aus ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Du nicht?


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



riedochs schrieb:


> Du nicht?


Doch, im Prinzip schon. Nur über den Unterschied zwischen einem Bustier und einer Corsage habe ich noch was dazugelernt. 
Im Übrigen ist "SANDERSON" ja ein Mädl und deshalb ist es nur logisch, dass sie sich noch besser auskennt.

@ Topic
Jetzt gibt es auch eine *LE-Version* der CM10 ohne HD-Models und ohne den überarbeiteten Soundtrack _(Quelle - PCGames)_. Ansonsten ist alles enthalten, was auch in der vollen CM10 drinnen ist.





> What is kept in the LE version:
> 
> - HDR maps for HL2
> - Orangebox engine for HL2 and EP1 (dynamic light effects, new particle effects etc...)
> ...


Link siehe Startposting.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Alchima (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



> Zitat von *boss3D*
> Jetzt gibt es auch eine LE-Version der CM10 ohne HD-Models und ohne den überarbeiteten Soundtrack


Dabei ist der der Dyn. Sountrack doch mittlerweile gar nicht mehr wegzudenken. Ich find fast, es ist sogar das beste am ganzen Mod.
Also gut, etz zieh ich mir CM10 über rapid, kann ja was werden.  hab irgendwo gelesen das die CM10 final keinen installer hat. Stimmt das?


----------



## Dennisth (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Alchima schrieb:


> Dabei ist der der Dyn. Sountrack doch mittlerweile gar nicht mehr wegzudenken. Ich find fast, es ist sogar das beste am ganzen Mod.
> Also gut, etz zieh ich mir CM10 über rapid, kann ja was werden.  hab irgendwo gelesen das die CM10 final keinen installer hat. Stimmt das?



Nein das stimmt nicht. Die CM10 Final hat einen installer.

Wenn du nciht über Rapidshare ziehen willst kannst du ja auch den Torrent nehmen den ich gepostet habe.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Alchima (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ok, ich machs über torrent. Grade um die 140 KB. Eigentlich ganz angenehm bei den zuständen hier 
Hat aber auch so seine nachteile. zb fährt Rapid nachts auf 220 KB hoch. Manchmal sogar auf über 300. Tags ist es natürlich katastrophal. Es steht zwar 38 - 40 kb da, doch der wert stimmt nicht. In wirklichkeit sinds grad mal 5 kb ............bestenfalls. Muss man etz kugen wie es am besten wär, ich lads über torrent weil ich mir bereits die mühe gemacht hab erfordeliche ports zu öffnen.
Vielen dank für den tipp Dennisth


----------



## Dennisth (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gerne doch Alchima,

der Speed über den Torrent ist ja auch sehr gut: so 200-400 KB/s habe heute nachmittag 17:00 Uhr so angefangen und habe jetzt schon 86% fertig. über rapidshare hätte ich bestimmt nur so 2-5% *lach*

Ich finde ja, dass sowas ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist, wie ein Torrent hilft einen Mod zu verteilen.

mfg
Dennisth

PS: nur noch 3 Stunden bis der fertig ist und dann installieren *freu*


----------



## Alchima (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also ich hab CM10 etz fertig. Der speed war katastrophe  gesamtdurchschnitt 108 kb. Ich schnall nicht warum niemand auf Netload uppt. Da gibt es mit einem Freeaccount immer noch Fullspeed (zumindest bei einer 6000 DSL leitung). Da zieht man schonmal mit 720KB.
Was den mod Betrifft bin ich ziemlich positiv überrascht. Fake hats echt geschafft CM noch ein ganzes stück besser zu machen. Sieht alles noch ne stange besser aus. Leider bekomm ich bei Gefährliche Gewässer ständig freezes. Das is die Stelle wo dieser Combine Heli zum ersten mal mit mienen nach euch wirft. Keine fehlermeldung sondern einfach nur freez. Auf Desktop kann ich nicht zurück. Bleibt nur neustart. Mit CM9 hatte ich das nicht. Komisch, ich zock mal weiter und schau was noch passiert.

Edit:
CM10 scheint bisschen bugy zu sein. Hab den Freez immer an der selben stelle. Bild bleibt stehen aber sound läuft weiter.


----------



## boss3D (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Alchima schrieb:


> CM10 scheint bisschen bugy zu sein. Hab den Freez immer an der selben stelle. Bild bleibt stehen aber sound läuft weiter.


Treiber updaten, Systemstabilität prüfen, etc. ...

Bei mir ist bis jetzt noch kein einziger Bug aufgetreten und ich bin gerade an der Küste unterwegs nach Nova Prospect.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Alchima (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Es ist alles auf neustem Stand. Habs aber gelöst, es musten nur die settings runtergeschraubt werden bzw. Texturdeteils auf medium. Hab aber auch nur 4 GB. ich glaub aber selbst auf medium deteils sieht das ganze genau so gut aus wie auf high deteils. Hab jedenfals kein unterschied feststellen können. Bleib bei medium von nun an.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das Problem hatte ich früher auch schon.

Wenn du die Freeze-Stelle übergangen hast, kannst die Settings wieder etwas hoch schrauben. Sollten solche Freezes öfters auftauchen, wirst du wohl gewisse Abstriche machen müssen


----------



## Maxim1994 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ich hab mir gestern die cinematic mod 10 gesaugt und installiert, hat über nen halben tag gedauert bis es fertig war und jetzt hab ich versucht es endlich zu spielen. lief am anfang alles sehr gut, hat nicht geruckelt oder so und ich hatte alles auf maximalen einstellungen mit 8x AA. aber wenn dann der zweite bereich geladen wird, stürzt das spiel einfach ab, mit dieser fehlermeldung. kann ich was dagegen machen?


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wenn man den Mod installiert hat, muss man dann ein neues Spiel anfagen oder kann man das normal fortsetzten?


----------



## Maxim1994 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

man muss ein neues spiel starten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Oder die Maps per Console "anspringen".


----------



## rZr (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Mirror* powered by pixoload.de


----------



## Traumwerker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

.... und von mir ein Mirror für den Cinematic Mod 10 Lite (~4GB):
http://downloads-lan.de/CM10LE_FULL.7z

happy downloading ....


----------



## ShowTime (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi, 
hab da mal eine frage: Hat schon einer sich den Full Installer geholt ? ich habs gemacht weil ich zu faul war immer alle Betas zu installieren  also habe ich mir heute den Full Installer gezogen darauf hin ist mir aufgefallen das einige HD Modelle von Alyx nicht mehr dabei sind das finde ich persönlich schade die auswahl ist jetzt irgend wie ZU... Klein geworden so wie in Beta auf Release Candidate war und dann vom Release Candidate auf Final gepacht waren 3 oder 4 HD Modelle mehr da für Alyx 
 Hat da einer eine lösung wie man die anderen auch wieder da rein bekommt?


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also da das bei mir mit dem kleinen Update auf die finale Version auch nicht wirklich geklappt hat, habe ich mir "damals" auch den Full Installer heruntergeladen und installiert. Dass Models fehlen würden, könnte ich im Vergelich mit den vorigen Versionen allerdings nicht behaupten. Nur die Jamil Mullen Alyx fehlt noch, aber die war ohnehin noch nie dabei ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ boss3D bei deinem bild was du angehängts hast sind alle dabei stimmt bei mir fehlen eine menge habe auch mal ein bild angehangen

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=alyx5gar.jpg

wenn nicht kannst du mir mal den character pimper ordner zu schicken bzw. uploaden oder so? bei megaupload oder netload.in


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal prüfen, ob du auch wirklich schon die finale CM10 installiert hast.

Verwunderlich ist allerdings, dass wir beim Character-Pimper die selbe Version haben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal prüfen, ob du auch wirklich schon die finale CM10 installiert hast.




Ja habe ja den Full Installer geladen bei netload.in 50 teile o_O dann noch die 2 kleineren updates von www.cinematicmod.com 10.01 und 10.02

Edit.: Habe von 3DCenter Forum - CM10 Final Full Installer geladen Kommentar von Vexator0815 
 hat netload.in links gepostet die habe ich mir runtergeladen weil mir rapid einfach zu langsam ist


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ah, ich sehe gerade, dass wir nicht vom selben Full Installer reden. Ich habe mich da etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. 
Ich habe direkt bei PCGH die komplette CM10 Beta geladen und installiert und anschließend nur noch das Update auf die finale Version gesaugt/installiert und bei mir läuft alles einwandfrei ...

Bei dir scheint mit den Dateien was schief gelaufen zu sein. So hart das jetzt auch klingt, aber alle Models bekommst du wohl nur, wenn du die CM10 von einem anderen Mirror _(siehe Startposting)_ herunterlädst und neuinstallierst.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Habe aus dem start posting geladen da ich immer wieder zu faul war die Beta´s alle zu installieren habe ich mir den full installer geladen so wie du habe ich das ja auch immer gemacht Beta 1 installiert und dann meistens die anderen betas drüber installiert könntest du mir diesen Character pimper ordner von dir schicken ?


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> könntest du mir diesen Character pimper ordner von dir schicken ?


Würde ich gerne, aber daraus wird nichts. Der Ordner ist 3.2 GB groß. Wenn ich den hochladen anfange, sitze ich nächstes Jahr noch hier ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Verdammt >_< also gut wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe hast du die Beta 1 und dann nur noch das Final update installiert richtig?
weil bei mir ist dieser ordner gerade mal 2,38GB Groß o_O

Bild: unbenanntomcu.jpg - abload.de

villeicht ist das ja auch extra so gemacht von FF das er beim Full Installer die V43 Models rausgenommen hat ich frage mich ob wenn ich mir jetzt die beta 1 lade daraus mir dann den character pimper ordner nehmen kann die dann einfach rein packen könnte


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Genau, ich habe nur die CM10 Beta und das finale Update installiert ...


ShowTime schrieb:


> ich frage mich ob wenn ich mir jetzt die beta 1 lade daraus mir dann den character pimper ordner nehmen kann die dann einfach rein packen könnte


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so einfach geht. Wenn du die rar-Datei erstmal entpackt hast, erhältst du ja nur einen kompletten Installer und im Verlauf der Installation wird der Character Pimper Ordner erstellt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@boss3D

Naja sobald man doch die Beta entpackt hat hat man doch so einen ordner namens "Installerfiles" in diesem ordner ist dieser Character Pimper schon drinne zwar als .rar oder .zip datei aber wenn man den entpackt müsste es doch gehn


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Bei mir war es so, dass ich durch den PCGH-Download 5 rar-Pakete erhalten habe. Das erste habe ich entpackt und da ist nur die exe erschienen, was auch richtig so ist. Die exe startet man und schon wird die CM10 Beta installiert _(die anderen 4 rars müssen nicht entpackt werden)_.

Ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich schon vor der Installation zum Character Pimper gekommen wäre.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@boss3D

naja vor der installation sah es so aus:

Bild: unbenanntjqwg.jpg - abload.de

in den Installerfiles ordner dann so:

Bild: unbenannt1gofr.jpg - abload.de

Edit.: Wenn ich jetzt die Beta runter lade wo ALLE HD Modele drinne sind dann müsste ich doch einfach nur in die Character Pimper.zip datei gehen und mir die V43 Modelle raus kopieren können weil das sind ja die die bei mir fehlen weil so weit ich weis is ja kein "größeres" update rauzs gekommen was mit HD Modellen zu tun hat


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

In den Installerfiles-Ordner habe ich garnie reingeschaut. Probiere es einfach aus und berichte dann. Da ich das, was du vor hast, nie gemacht habe, kann ich dir dazu nicht viel sagen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> In den Installerfiles-Ordner habe ich garnie reingeschaut. Probiere es einfach aus und berichte dann. Da ich das, was du vor hast, nie gemacht habe, kann ich dir dazu nicht viel sagen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Alles klar muss mir halt nur noch die Beta Runterladen 5 teile geht ja werde dann morgen warscheinlich schon berichten können und wäre geil von FF das er die V43 Modelle wieder mit rein nimmt oder ob das ein Download fehler war hab Keine ahnung aber wenn er die raus genommen hätte stünde es ja unter den Update news in der readme was ja nicht drinne steht naja mal schaun morgen 


PS.: Der Sammelthread ist einfach nur perfekt


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich bin schon gespannt, wann endlich das Jamil Mullen HD-Model kommt. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich aber Adriana Lima ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, wann endlich das Jamil Mullen HD-Model kommt.




Denke mal mit einem seiner kleineren updates es gibts ja schon zwei von denen CM 10.01 und CM 10.02 gibts auf der cinematicmod.com seite des erste is ~820K groß und des zweite ~26MB


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Habe es im Startposting ergänzt, danke für den Hinweis. Ich lade die beiden Dateien auch schon herunter ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das nächste Update wird wohl etwas umfangreicher....

YouTube - CM10 1 Teaser1


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Das nächste Update wird wohl etwas umfangreicher....
> 
> YouTube - CM10 1 Teaser1


Boah, da freue ich mich drauf. Umso "böser" die Combines ausschauen, umso mehr will man sie auch bekämpfen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Teaser is hammer geil auch schon angeguckt die Combines sehen ja mal geil aus und das alyx einen ohrring hat ist auch der hammer oder das ihr anhänger sich bewegt der war sonst immer so das der sich nicht bewegt ^^ 

ach und sagt mal ist die HP von FF down ich komme nich mehr auf die seite www.cinematicmod.com


Edit.: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntq683.jpg so siehts aus nach 30 Sek


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> ach und sagt mal ist die HP von FF down ich komme nich mehr auf die seite www.cinematicmod.com


Ich bin überhaupt noch nie auf die Seite gekommen ... 

Hier eine PCGH News zum 10.1er Update.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So wollte ja jetzt berichten obs klapp hier das ergebnis:

Bild: unbenanntu5yf.jpg - abload.de

einfach in das Character Pimper.zip gehen und sich daraus die V43*** Modelle raus kopieren und unter 

x:\Programme\Steam\steamapps\Sourcemods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\Character Pimper\AutoPlay\Repository.....

EP1 Game
EP1 Intro
EP2 Game
und 
HL2
wieder rein kopieren aber achtung!!! nicht den gesamten ordner nur die V43 Modelle

*** sind auch in dem ordner AutoPlay\Repository
EP1 Game
EP1 Intro
EP2 Game
und 
HL2
zu finden 


Edit.: habe heraus gefunden warum man momentan nicht auf http://www.cinematicmod.com kommt :
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt12uh.jpg


----------



## ShowTime (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

http://www.cinematicmod.com  
und
http://www.fakefactory.eu/
beide seiten sind wieder da und man kann wieder drauf


----------



## UV347 (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

servus miteinander, ich habe die fast 10 GB große Cinematic Mod 10 installiert. Ich habe folgendes Problem manchmal laufen die drei spiele beim ersten starten nicht an. 2. Wenn sie dann mal laufen und es kommt der "laden" Anzeige im Spiel gibts Fehlermeldung und ich bin wieder auf dem Destop. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## ShowTime (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



UV347 schrieb:


> servus miteinander, ich habe die fast 10 GB große Cinematic Mod 10 installiert. Ich habe folgendes Problem manchmal laufen die drei spiele beim ersten starten nicht an. 2. Wenn sie dann mal laufen und es kommt der "laden" Anzeige im Spiel gibts Fehlermeldung und ich bin wieder auf dem Destop. Woran kann das liegen?




1.
Fehler meldung? wenn ja dann solltest du mal Half-Life 2, EP1 und EP2 starten (Normal ohne CM10) das er die spiel daten von HL2 hat dann CM10 installieren. 


2. 
Nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher? oder 32-Bit System drauf? weil dann kannste musst du bei CM10 unter Optionen die Ganzen einstellungen runter schrauben. (Mindestens auf Mid)


----------



## UV347 (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke erst mal für die antwort. Ich habe 3 GB Ram Und Win XP 32 Bit


----------



## ShowTime (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



UV347 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die antwort. Ich habe 3 GB Ram Und Win XP 32 Bit



Na dann weil die Final von CM10 Wird als "64-Bit Only" Bezeichnet das heisst das du dir entweder:

1. Du Lädts dir den CM10 Final Light Edition runter 



2. CM9 und alle addons 


Zitat von der cinematicmod.com Homepage:

There are 2 versions of CM10:


The 'normal' HD version, with a lot of HD textures and characters. This version requires a fast pc with at least 4GB of ram and a high-end grapichs card. A 64bit Windows version is required.
The LE version, the _Light Edition_, does not include the HD characters, new soundtracks and gameplay changes or tweaks. This version works with a 32bit Windows, however this is untested and unsupported.
http://cinematicmod.com/cm_10.php


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Details runterregeln und mit CM spielen, ist ungefähr so, wie DX10 aktivieren und alle Regler auf Mittel, nur damit es läuft. Wenn nicht alles bis zum Anschlag geht, würde ich lieber ganz darauf verzichten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wenn ja , reicht meine gtx 260 twin frozn oc für alle Maximalwerte? 
(Spiele auf 1280*1024)

€: Würde also meine genannte Grafikkarte damit klarkommen? 
Kann es leider (noch) nicht testen.


----------



## boss3D (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Man braucht Hl² + die beiden Episoden oder?


Ja, wie dir ein Blick ins Starposting auch verraten hätte:


boss3D schrieb:


> Zu beachten gilt aber, dass HL2 mit *allen* Episoden installiert sein *muss*.





DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Wenn ja , reicht meine gtx 260 twin frozn oc für alle Maximalwerte?
> (Spiele auf 1280*1024)


Schaffst du es, einen Unterschied zwischen Scherzfragen und Spam zu definieren?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ironsight. 

YouTube - IS_Test.wmv


----------



## hempsmoker (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nett, Ironsight war etwas, was ich bei HL² schon immer vermisst hab!


----------



## ShowTime (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich Frage mich wann das neue Update raus kommt


----------



## Masselchen (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe mir die Orange-Box über Stream gekauft und CM10 installiert.

HL2 und Episode 2 laufen auch ohne Probleme, jedoch kann ich Episode 1 nicht starten.
Es kommt immer die selbe Fehlermeldung. Ich habe auch EP1 und CM10 neu installiert aber ohne erfolg.


----------



## ShowTime (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Masselchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Orange-Box über Stream gekauft und CM10 installiert.
> 
> HL2 und Episode 2 laufen auch ohne Probleme, jedoch kann ich Episode 1 nicht starten.
> Es kommt immer die selbe Fehlermeldung. Ich habe auch EP1 und CM10 neu installiert aber ohne erfolg.




Starte die .exe mal als Administrator. (Rechte Maustaste auf die .exe "Als Administartor Auführen").
Hast du Ep1 schon mindestens einmal getsratet nach der installation?


----------



## Masselchen (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> Starte die .exe mal als Administrator. (Rechte Maustaste auf die .exe "Als Administartor Auführen").
> Hast du Ep1 schon mindestens einmal getsratet nach der installation?



Beides habe ich schon versucht, aber immer die selbe Fehlermeldung


----------



## ShowTime (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@Masselchen

Hast du mal geprüft ob alle GCF´s in deinem Ordner sind?
Steam auf Deutsch? so das alle games auf deutsch sind?
ich werde mal weiter suchen


----------



## SANDERSON (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

CM10.10 Update

3DCenter Forum - Fakefactory CM10.10 Update


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Danke! Schon im Startposting ergänzt und gesaugt wird auch schon ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Woohoo!!!!!!!! Saugen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habs schon drauf und es ist so geil!!!   

Ironsight, HD-Combine und neue sexy Alyx-Models ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ich finde die mods (cinematc mod v9+base+hd addon) sind zwar allesamt megagroß (ca 10gb!), haben es aber optikmäßig voll drauf! 

kann sie jedem halflife-zocker echt nur ans herz legen, bin schwer davon begeistert, hut ab!!!


----------



## ShowTime (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habs schon drauf und es ist so geil!!!
> 
> Ironsight, HD-Combine und neue sexy Alyx-Models ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Sag mal hast du einen Premium Acc?? 
Ich hasse Rapidshare sowas von da kommt andauert "All free slots in use."
netload oder so wäre viel viel besser......

und wenn es dann mal klappt dann lade ich max. nur mit 34kb/s


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nö, ich habe es nicht bei Rapidshare gezogen, sondern hier und das ging gestern ganz flott, obwohl ich gleichzeitig noch Mission Impossible 3 gedownloaded habe _(völlig legal natürlich: OTR)_ ...  


stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ich finde die mods (cinematc mod v9+base+hd addon)


Pah, die alte V9 ist doch gar nichts im Vergelich zur CM10.10. Installiere mal die aktuellste Version und staune!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Torrent Funktioniert auch nich o_O
Am besten wäre ein Netload.in ddl


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also bei mir funktioniert der torrent auch heute noch einwandfrei. Eine andere Downloadmöglichkeit als die Genannte und Rapidshare wäre mir im Moment nicht bekannt ...

Ich bin dann jedenfalls wieder HL2 CM10.10 zocken.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

was neues

3DCenter Forum - Ultra-realistische Augen (nicht nur aber auch) für die CM10


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Wahnsinn. Zumindest bei der Gesichtsdarstellung steht die alte Source der CryEngine2 in nichts nach ... 

Vor allem die beiden angehängten Bilder verdeutlichen das sehr gut.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nabend und ein Frohes neues Jahr 2010!!!

Geil Realistische augen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hatte gerade erst die 9er mit allem besorgt, da finde ich schon die 10er.
Der Kerl ist Wahnsinn, der Moddet schneller als ich runterladen kann. 

Wird Zeit mal wieder HL2 zu installieren, den Grund habe ich ja schon.


----------



## trojanwhore (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nachdem mir leider im 3dcenter Sammelthread keiner helfen konnte stelle ich mein Problemchen mal hier zur Diskussion: ich kämpfe im CM mit fehlenden Untertiteln. Namentlich treten diese im Kapitel "A Red Letter Day" und "Black Mesa  ... (?)" auf. Ich habe also mittels des Language Configurators Audio auf english und Subtitles auf deutsch gestellt. Mir ist bekannt, dass das an nicht unlockten repository files liegen kann, deswegen mal hier meine Vorgehensweise:

-Steam deinstalliert und neu installiert (separate Partition)
-alle 3 Orange Box Titel in english gedownt, Steam auf deutsch und die Sprachfiles gedownt
-alle 3 Teile in english gestartet und ein save über das Menu gemacht+selbiges mit Steam auf deutsch
-CM 10 installiert, per console sv_unlockedchapters "15", danach oben erwaehnte Kapitel per "new game" gestartet

Ergebnis: in diesen beiden Kapiteln fehlen viele Untertitel, auch (!) wenn ich diese auf englisch stelle. Andere kapitel habe ich nicht probiert. Ebenso habe ich testweise CM 9 installiert - das selbe Problem. Ich war sogar so verzweifelt, dass ich mal eben WIN7 HP 64bit neu installiert habe und Steam wie oben beschrieben neu aufgesetzt habe - keine Änderung 

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand das gleiche Problem und sogar eine Lösung?

TIA
Ralf


----------



## ShowTime (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@trojanwhore

1. Warum willst du dei Mod auf Englisch und deutsche Untertitel?

2. Schon mal probiert die "Originalen" Untertitel zu benutzten? (Die aus dem "normalen" Half-Life 2 
ordner. Die sollten Glaube ich in einer der GCF´s sein die in deinem Steam/steamapps ordner sind.) [Siehe Bild]
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannttz5c.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/unbenannttz5c.jpg

Bitte Korrigieren wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## trojanwhore (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

zu 1: ich find die deutsche Sprachausgabe recht gruselig, im englischen bin ich aber nicht so sattelfest, so das ich recht gerne de UT nehme

zu 2: du meinst ich sollte half-life2_gamedialog.gcf entpacken und in die entsprechenden Pfade in den CM Ordner rein kopieren?

Nachtrag zu meinem ersten Post: im normalen Half Life2 gehen die besagten Untertitel.


----------



## ShowTime (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@trojanwhore

1. OK 

2. ja ich glaube in irgend einer davon schon. Ich habe Mein steam auf Englisch somit auch alle meine Games ich stelle danach wenn ich Cinematic Mod 10 Spiele immer im Language Configurator auf Deutsch mit den neuen deutschen Dialogen die die Bürger reden. Untertitel find ich gerade bei Half-Life 2 doof weil Alyx in Ep1 wärend des kapfes redet und man soll schießen und lesen gleichzeitig o_O.

Naja ok  Versuch das mal mit der "half-life2_gamedialog.gcf" und berichte uns dann mal davon obs geklappt hat 

THX im vorraus


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Eine Torrent Datei für die Basis Version 10 gibt es nicht oder?


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Über Rapidshare sollte mans auch kriegen. Mach einfach morgens mal deinen PC an und lass ihn durchlaufen. Dann sollte man auch nich soviele Probleme mit Freeslots haben. Werd ich demnächst auch mal machen.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Habe es von RS übers Wochenende gezogen hat 3 Tage gedauert, da RS oft überlastet war.
Tagsüber ging es wesentlich besser.


----------



## Santury (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Treiber updaten, Systemstabilität prüfen, etc. ...
> 
> Bei mir ist bis jetzt noch kein einziger Bug aufgetreten und ich bin gerade an der Küste unterwegs nach Nova Prospect.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hi,

ich bin auch gerade an der Küste und will nach Nova Prospekt, doch bei mir sind die Bodentexturen komplett als Lila / Schwarzes Schachbrett ausgeführt. Ich habe alles auf Maximum stehen, nutze Win7 64bit und habe 8 GB RAM...weiß einer eine Lösung für mich !? Ist der erste Fehler überhaupt bis jetzt...zu geil der CM10 !!!

Grüße
Santury


----------



## b0s (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ hempsmoker

siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/831639-post333.html


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke an b0s! Saugt sich wirklich gut!


----------



## SANDERSON (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

YouTube - EyeShader_Test.wmv


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Moin..

Ich wollt es mal ausprobieren, aber ich weis nicht welchen von den vielen downloadlinks ich nehmen muß ??? Ich möchte die Aktuellste version haben aber keine Beta.


----------



## hempsmoker (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich bin mir auch noch nciht ganz sicher, aber ich denke die 2 Links von der Startseite werdens tun: 

3DCenter Forum - CM10 Final Full Installer
3DCenter Forum - Fakefactory CM10.10 Update

Allerdings würd ich gerne jemanden bitten, mir/uns zu sagen, ob das 10.10 Update die anderen Updates (10.01 und 10.02) voraussetzt, oder ob man das über die CM10 installieren kann.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HOLY SHIT ! Gibt es das nicht auch alles in einem ?

Ach sind ja nur 9.5 GB ^^


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe den 10.10 einfach nach dem 10er Full installiert, alles läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## b0s (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Frage nach vorausgesetzter Version: Das Update lässt sich über jede vorangegangene 10er Version aufspielen (nicht ganz klar ob ab 10 final oder 10 beta, mit der Final funzts allerdings definitiv).
*UPDATE:* Im 3DCenter Thread habe ich gerade lesen können, dass sich die Updates immer auf mindestens die 10 Final beziehen. ( Quelle )


Da der letzte Torrent den ich gepostet hab noch die beta 1 enthielt, hab ich mal nach aktuelleren geschaut und für den aktuellsten Stand einen Torrent für die 10 Final Full + einen für das 10.10 Update.
Beide bieten ziemlich gute Performance (bei mir ~1 Mib/s).


*boss3D*, magst du die Torrents/diesen Beitrag ins Starposting als DL-Ergänzung einfügen? Wenn du die Muße hast, kannste ja auch den Einletungstext für den Abschnitt CM 10 mal aktualisieren (sie ist ja mittlerweile seit einiger Weile released  )


----------



## hempsmoker (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich sage meinen Dank! 

Downstream 1. Klasse!

Edit: 
Das ist wohl der beste Installer-Text den ich je gelesen habe . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShowTime (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Neuer Teaser zu FF CM 10.20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijwWdWKpDvA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijwWdWKpDvA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>

Und direkt wieder ein Update wie geil!!!!


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Kann man sich eigentlich das Alyx Modell herraussuchen oder ist das bei jeder version anderst ?


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also ich zock grad mit CM10.10 und man hat die Möglichkeit für jede Begegnung mit Alyx ein anderes Model auszuwählen. Möglich macht einem das der sogenannte CharacterPimper. Das ist ein sehr cooles Programm (wahrscheinlich auch von Fakefactory entwickelt) wo man sich aussuchen kann, welches Model wann erscheinen soll (siehe Screenshot). 

So kann man Alyx jedes mal anders aussehen lassen. 

Dass das Spiel nach dem CM soviel geiler aussieht, hätt ich echt nicht erwartet. Es macht wirklich gleich nochmal soviel Spaß HL2 + Episoden nochmal durch zu zocken. IRONSIGHT FTW!


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja ? iron sight ? wie geil ist das den ? Ich wusst garnicht das die episoden mit gemoddet werden.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Du solltest dir den Download antun , über Torrent gehts wirklich flott. Hier noch die Links mit freundlichen Grüßen an b0s 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1419397-post610.html

Lad dir Utorrent, falls du noch kein Torrenprogramm hast. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

jo bin gerade dabei !


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sry für Doppelpost !

OMG das läd konstant mir 2.6 MB/s


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, das wird krass geseedet


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

 will das einer toppen ????
So ist gerade mit Installieren fertig geworden.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Könnte ich sicher, wenn meine Leitung nicht auf 16k limitiert wäre


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

leider hat es bei mir noch updates gesaugt (Steam) und deswegen konnt ich nicht durchgehend mit 2.6 mb/s saugen.

BTT: Die Mod ist Geil ! Sieht einfach spitze aus. Der Caracter Pimper ist echt lustig. Kann man sich noch weitere Alyx modells runterladen ? ich hab eine gesehen mit Hotpants  
Ich finde aber das es ziemlich viele bugs gibt. Ist das bei euch auch so ? Iron Sight FTW !


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bugs hab ich noch nicht erlebt, werde mal ein Auge drauf haben. Was auch ziemlcih lustig ist, wenn man zum ersten Mal zum Eli schafft (da wo man die Alyx wieder sieht) dann kletter die Alyx ja die Leiter rauf und repariert irgend son Ding. Auf einmal fängt Sie an ein Christina Aguilera Song zu singen .


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

 Spielst du mit Deutscher oder Englischer Sprachausgabe ? Weist du ob man weitere Alyx modells unabhängig von der mod runterladen kann ?


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Spiel in Englischer Sprachausgabe. Hm, soweit ich weiß, sind in den Mods alle Models von Fakefactory drin.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke nochmal für die Torrent Datei! Habe nämlich keine Lust, meinen PC den ganzen Tag laufen zu lassen, nur damit ich was runterlade.


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir jetzt das CM 9 Base installiert und das CM 9.5 drüber, ich kann leider den Character Pimper nirgends finden.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar!   (Ich habe die Orangebox installiert..)

Lg..


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bei mir war er im Startmenüeintrag hinterlegt. Unter Fakefactory CM10, bei dir wär das dann CM9 bzw. CM9.5.

Wieso nicht CM10? Kein 64 bit?


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Doch habe 64 bit. Das 10´ner lade ich noch, aber ich find pimper da leider nicht. habs aber ganz normal installiert.


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hmm, komisch. Aber wenn du eh die 10er lädst, dann würd ich gar nicht erst mit der 9.5er anfangen. Benutz den Torrent dann hast dus schneller als du denkst.


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab mich eben hier registriert, danke nochmal für die schnelle antworten.. Als ich das, das letzte mal installiert hatte ging alles komischer weise.. Naja, da werd ich doch noch warten.
Ist bei der 10 gleich mit alles dabei oder muss man da auch die 9 base als grundlage haben?


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Du solltest dir den Download antun , über Torrent gehts wirklich flott. Hier noch die Links mit freundlichen Grüßen an b0s
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1419397-post610.html
> 
> Lad dir Utorrent, falls du noch kein Torrenprogramm hast. Es lohnt sich!



Nimm dir die Torrents aus oben stehenden Link. Du brauchst die CM10 Full + Update auf 10.10. Beides kriegst du über die Torrents. 

Fakefactory arbeitet wohl aber schon an dem nächsten Update, was man dann aber sicher über die Version 10.10 installieren kann.


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Oh, vielen Dank! Ohoh 9,76 GB 
Das HD Addon ist dann aber immernoch optional oder?

Vielen Dank nochmals..


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich weiß, ist n dicker Download, aber lohnt sich. HD-Addon ist optional, aber unbedingt zu empfehlen! Mach keine halben Sachen .


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Haste Recht! Hab schon einiges drüber gesehen! Naja, wenn ich schlafe, kann der ja laden..


----------



## LOGIC (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Lohnt sich allemal ! Sieht einfach spitze aus was die da für Modells gebastelt haben.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist n dicker Download, aber lohnt sich. HD-Addon ist optional, aber unbedingt zu empfehlen! Mach keine halben Sachen .



Also muss man die HD-Models auch noch runterladen?


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, in dem ordner "installerfiles" von meiner CM 9.5 taucht der character pimper garnicht auf.. sollter er aber eigentlich oder?

Kann ich den irgendwo einzelln beziehen.. ? 

lade zwar jetzt das neue 10.10 aber wäre trotzdem schön zu wissen..


----------



## LOGIC (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Du mußt auch das Setup Starten erst nach der kompletten installation ist der Character Pimper zum Starten bereit. Du findest die mod nicht in steam sondern in einem Startmenü ordner.


----------



## sliking (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja, ich weiss, hab ich doch, hab grad nur gemerkt, das in dem setup-archiv in dem installer ordern kein character pimper auftaucht.. ich gucke nochmal..


----------



## LOGIC (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ist doch egal solange es nacher drauf ist.


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also muss man die HD-Models auch noch runterladen?



Die HD-Models sind in der CM10 schon dabei. Hier gibts ein Changelog für das CM10.10 Update: 

3DCenter Forum - Fakefactory CM10.10 Update

@silking

Zu der 9.5er kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen, da ich erst mit der 10er angefangen hab .


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hab mir den cm10 vor einigen tagen installiert, bin noch immer ganz begeistert davon, die u.a. neuen texturen sehen wirklich spitzenmäßig aus, hut ab!

auch die brüste des alyx modells stechen mir sehr zum wohlwollen ins auge...


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Aber nicht nur die von Alyx. Auch den Zivilisten hat Fakefactory ordentliche Hupen mit relativ viel Einblick gegönnt .


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sagmal, seit gestern lädt die Torrent Datei bei mir nicht weiter. Steht bei 8gb, das Update habe ich schon. Ist das nur bei mir so?

EDIT: Funktioniert wieder.


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur die von Alyx. Auch den Zivilisten hat Fakefactory ordentliche Hupen mit relativ viel Einblick gegönnt .


 
stimmt!


----------



## LOGIC (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das beste ist die Hupen wackeln wenn sie sich von links nach rechts dreht


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Signed


----------



## LOGIC (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Aber für meinen geschmack sieht die komisch aus O.o


----------



## boss3D (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Aber für meinen geschmack sieht die komisch aus O.o


Dafür gibt es bekanntlich die Auswahl und dass dir absolut kein einziges HD-Model gefällt, kann nicht sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## LOGIC (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das gesicht bleibt ja gleich bei der Alyx zumindest bei mir.


----------



## sliking (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So hab jetzt die CM 10 fertig und das update liegt auch parat  Es tut grad installieren, ich kanns kaum erwarten und bin ja sowas von gespannt, hab schonmal in den Musikordner reingehört, die songs zu den einzellnen Abschnitten sind wirklich klasse!


----------



## hempsmoker (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hehe, viel Spaß schonmal! Dürfte ja jetzt fertig sein oder? Denk dran vor Spielbeginn alle HD-Models mit dem Characterpimper auszuwählen! Ich find vor allem die neuen Combine-Modelle ziemlich nice gemacht! 

Sound ist auch super!


----------



## LOGIC (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



> Ich find vor allem die neuen Combine-Modelle ziemlich nice gemacht!



Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich finde sie eher krotten hässlich ! Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich hätte modernere Navy Seals oder so Juggernauts aus MW2 besser gefunden.


----------



## hempsmoker (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die haben so was fieses an sich. Klar, die originalen Models sind auch super, das will ich gar nicht Frage stellen, aber ich hab HL2 schon ca 3 mal mit den original Models durchgezockt, daher war ich ganz froh, dass die mal anders aussehen.


----------



## LOGIC (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die sehen aus wie Spider Man...Igitt


----------



## hempsmoker (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Deine Mutter sieht aus wie Spiderman


----------



## LOGIC (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ is klaa 
Ne aber die sehen so komisch aus. So dünn^^ wie stöcke.


----------



## hempsmoker (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wie du schon sagtes: Geschmäcker sind verschieden, wär ja noch schöner wenn jedem das gleiche gefällt. Außerdem, wer sagt, das Fakefactory im nächsten oder übernächsten Update nicht noch mehr Models (Combine, Zivilisten etc.) reinpackt. Lassen wir uns überaschen.


----------



## LOGIC (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Aufjeden fall ! Hoffentlich spaaren sie nicht an Alyx modells


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So, habe schonmal ein bischen gezockt. Sieht echt nice aus! Aber Ravenholm fand ich doch zu stark abgedunkelt. Die Taschenlampe hätte ein bischen heller sein können.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Warte erstmal, bis du später mitm Buggy unterwegs bist... DAS ist viel zu dunke. Dann noch die Combine... die sind ja schwarz wenn du die neuen Models benutzt, da siehste höchsten die rot glühenden Augen . 

Da hat ers mit der Dunkelheit ein wenig übertrieben, aber zum Glück bin ich da schon durch...


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Konnte man die Level nicht auch bei Tag spielen oder ist der Nachtmodus fest verankert mit der Version 10.10?


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Man kanns umstellen, dazu muss man wohl irgendwas in der Config ändern, weiß aber leider nicht wo genau .


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Besser wäre eine Einstellung im Charakter Pimper oder so


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Man kanns umstellen, dazu muss man wohl irgendwas in der Config ändern, weiß aber leider nicht wo genau .


 
oder man passt im spielmenü einfach die helligkeit etwas an und dreht sie auf, wenn´s einem zu düster wird!


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> oder man passt im spielmenü einfach die helligkeit etwas an und dreht sie auf, wenn´s einem zu düster wird!



Das Verhältnis finde ich an sich gut. Es ist wirklich dunkel und unter Lampen sehr hell. Aber die Taschenlampe sollte heller leuchten.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also ich finde die Dunkelheit auf der einen Seite realistisch und "stimmungsverstärkend" und auf der anderen Seite "spielerschwerend". Dennoch würde ich HL2 nicht mehr anders zocken wollen, als mit der CM10.10.

Ein Tipp für die Buggy-Fahrt: 
Immer in Schussreichweite der Combine fahren _(keine Angst, auf große Distanz sind sie keine sehr zielsicheren Schützen)_, dann schnell aussteigen und direkt in deren Mündungsfeuer schießen. So trifft man immer. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> "spielerschwerend"



Nervender trifft es für mich eher. Das ganze müsste man in kompletter Dunkelheit spielen, um besser sehen zu können.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Nervender trifft es für mich eher.


Nun, ob es nervend wird, hängt vom Können ab ... 


»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Das ganze müsste man in kompletter Dunkelheit spielen, um besser sehen zu können.


Licht abdrehen sollte in Häusern mit elektrischer Stromversorgung eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Nun, ob es nervend wird, hängt vom Können ab ...



Danke, aber ich bin kein Noob. Ich habe halt die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, dass ich im Dunkeln laufe (LOL Ist das witzig, ich tue es eigentlich auch) aber ich denke ihr wisst, was ich damit meine.



boss3D schrieb:


> Licht abdrehen sollte in Häusern mit elektrischer Stromversorgung eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Sieht natürlich auch immer gut aus wenn die Familie ins Zimmer kommt und man sitzt im Dunkeln und zockt .


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Dunkelheit auf der einen Seite realistisch und "stimmungsverstärkend" und auf der anderen Seite "spielerschwerend". Dennoch würde ich HL2 nicht mehr anders zocken wollen, als mit der CM10.10.
> 
> Ein Tipp für die Buggy-Fahrt:
> Immer in Schussreichweite der Combine fahren _(keine Angst, auf große Distanz sind sie keine sehr zielsicheren Schützen)_, dann schnell aussteigen und direkt in deren Mündungsfeuer schießen. So trifft man immer.
> ...



Dem ersten Teil kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Beim zweiten Teil: Wieso aussteigen und Munition verschwenden? Der Buggy hat doch ne nette Gun drauf . 
Auf nahe Entfernung sind die Combin aber echt sau krass. Vor allem wenn da einer ne Pumpgun hat.. bin von so einem schon des öfteren überascht worden und dann wars auch schon dunkel - also ganz dunkel


----------



## Santury (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi @ all,

es muss einmal mehr die wahnsinns geile Arbeit von FakeFactory betont werden !!! Zu geil was er da gesachaffen hat !!!

greez


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wo lad ich denn am besten die 9er Base runter?
Die Filefrontlinks funktionieren ja nicht mehr, und ich will es schnellstmöglich haben
Welcher Upload-Service hat denn den schnellsten Download?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

9er Base kannst du hier runterladen 
HLP | Files | FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod - Version 9 Base - HL2, Ep1 und Ep2 - (Full)

Am besten den 2. Download Link (baldknobby.com) benutzen


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke, bin schon am laden

CM9BASE.vol000+01.PAR2 

Brauch ich die Dateien auch?
Glaub mal nicht, oder?
Nur die 24 Parts denk ich mal....


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Diese .par2 Dateien brauchst du nur wenn eine .rar Datei defekt ist, damit kannst du die 
dann Reparieren.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich lade grade die 9er Base-Version.
Würden auch die 9.5er und die 9.51 ohne HD-Addon gut laufen?

Ich hab ne HD 4870 512 MB, nen E8400 und 2 Gig Ram und Windows XP.
Boss3d sagte ja, dass 4 Gig und 64 Bit-OS von Vorteil sind.
Ist das nur für das HD-Addon nötig, oder auch für die normale Mod?


----------



## LOGIC (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

HD weil das riesige texturen sind.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Und wenn man jetzt z.b. einfach nur die 9.51 will, ohne HD-Welt, aber mit veränderter Alyx, geht das, oder ändert sich zwingend alles, wenn man ein HD-Modell für Alyx verwendet?


----------



## boss3D (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also ohne "die HD-Welt", wie du es nennst, bleibt außer dem Sound und den Alyx-Modellen eh nicht mehr viel von der CM übrig, allerdings ist die HD-Welt das Einzige, was du auf jeden Fall draufbekommst, wenn du die Mod installierst.
Den überarbeiteten Soundtrack kann man unter Umständen "vermeiden" und die HD-Models sind optional ...

Mit nur 2 GB RAM und keinem 64 Bit OS hast du entweder Fehlermeldungen ohne Ende, oder die Mod funktioniert gleich gar nicht.

Trotzdem viel Glück, wenn du schon am Saugen bist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Lol, dann wunderts mich aber, dass ich die Mod schon mal hatte, und damit HL 2 fast ohne Probleme durchgezockt hab. Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr an alle Details erinnern, deswegen frag ich nochmal.
Und wieso sagst du, dass man die HD-Welt auf jeden Fall draufbekommt, ist das nicht erst durch das HD-Addon? Sry, für die dummen Fragen, aber ich kann nicht echt einfach nicht mehr an alle Details erinnern


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Vermutlich hattes du früher eine ältere Version der CM, die weniger anspruchsvoll war?!

Das HD Addon beinhaltet jedenfalls nur die HD Models. Wenn du das HD Addon weglässt, bekommst du trotzdem die gesamte Welt mit überarbeiteten Texturen, neuen/verbesserten Effekten, etc. nur, dass du eben mit der Original Alyx durchläufst ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, warum auch immer, jetzt hab ich bei der 9er Base nen Runtime-Error, aber nicht den üblichen mit "...unusual way...." oder so, sondern einen Anderen. Was kann man da machen? Vermutlich nix, nehm ich mal an....heul.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe mir die Orange Box gekauft und will den Cinematic Mod benutzten. Dazu habe ich mir Cinematic Mod 9 BASE sowie das HD Packet heruntergeladen. Dazu noch Cinematic Mod 10 sowie update auf 10.10 Installiert habe ich es auch in dieser Reihenfolge. Leider habe teils arge Fehler (siehe Anhang)  Gesichter bzw.Himmler oder Boden werden durch ein Muster ersetzt. Das ganze kamm bisher selten vor aber nun ist es so scher das ich das spiel nicht mehr zocken kann. Hardware defekt schließe ich ganz aus. Entweder hätte ich das HD Paket nicht Installieren sollen oder fehlt was?

Ich will das Game unbedingt zocken darum habe ich es  Neu Installiert aber ohne Mod.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Da fehlen eindeutig Texturen.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja nur warum? 
Bei den MOD Installation ist kein Fehler aufgetreten.
Bei der Installation vom HD Paket stand das man Texturen (Gesichter??) selber hinzufügen soll.
Aber eigentlich sollten die doch mit im Paket sein?

Ich werde heute Abend nochmal die ganzen Mods installiern vielleicht klappts diesmal.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hmmm und vor der mod war auch alles inordnung ?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich Spielte nur Kurz ohne Mod aber da traten keine Fehler auf. Als es zu erstmal mit Mod auftrat war es der Himmel kurz nach dem Beginn des Spiels. Dann im Kannal und nun wieder im Level Highway wo soviele texturen fehlen das ich nicht mehr weiter komme.

Das einzige wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin sit ob Steam aus war oder nicht aber darum Installiere ich es heute ja nochmal.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du die 9er Version vorher auch deinstalliert? Soweit ich weiß, kann man die 10er nicht auf die 9er drauf haun.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die lila-schwarzen kästchen entstehen auch bei alten und fehlerhaften Graka Treibern. Alos versuch mal ein update.


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Leute, benutzt ausschließlich die Links aus dem Startposting! Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, auf wie viele fehlerhafte Downoads ich beim Erstellen dieses ST gestoßen bin ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ hempsmoker 
Ich dachte der 9 Base muss Installiert werden für den 10?

@Logic
Einen neuen Treiber Installiere gerade (alter war 9.12).

@boss3D

Die Dowloads stammen von hlportal nur das Update auf 10.10 habe ich vom Statpost.


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Ich dachte der 9 Base muss Installiert werden für den 10?


Nicht zwangsläufig. Im Startposting findest du auch den Link für den v10 Full Installer. Ich empfehle ohnehin, eher die gesamte alte CM-Version über Board zu schmeißen und die neue komplett zu installieren, anstatt 100 kleine Updates drüberzubügeln ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich dachte bisher man muss vor dem Cinematic Mod 10 Full den 9 Base installíeren?


----------



## boss3D (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher man muss vor dem Cinematic Mod 10 Full den 9 Base installíeren?


Falsch gedacht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hempsmoker (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ladet euch einfach die CM10-Full und dann noch die HD-Models und fertig ist das Gesamtpaket. Wer kein Rapidshare Premiumaccount hat, der sollte sich beides über die Torrent-Links laden. Das ging bei mir mit Abstand am Besten.


----------



## ShowTime (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Es gibt einen Contest auf www.coinematicmod.com zu gewinnen gibt es eine Orange Box von Valve
FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - CM Website Header Image Contest <--- hier der link zum direkten contest.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So ich glaube jetzt gehts bei mir. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir gleich den Cinematic Mod 10 Full Installer downloaden per Torrnet aber das hätte 
ewig gedauert.Und darum habe ich mir das Update auf Finale FULL Version für meine Beta heruntergeladen.

Zurest habe ich den Cinematic Mod 10 BETA3 Installiert (keine Probleme).
Aber bei der Installation vom Cinematic Mod 10 Update auf Finale FULL Version kamm die Meldung 
das es nicht möglicher Weise richtig Installiert wurde. 
Trotzdem habe ich danach den Cinematic Mod 10.10 Patch Installiert (keine Fehlermeldung). 
HD Modelle per Pimper ausgewählt und Installiert. 
Steam war diesmal 100% aus neuster ATI Treiber (10.10) ist auch drauf. 


Bisher habe ich keine Texturfehler entdeckt und das bleibt hoffentlich auch so.
Schließlich will ich Zocken und nicht Downloaden und Installieren üben.


Danke an alle 

mfg tomy


----------



## boss3D (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich keine Texturfehler entdeckt und das bleibt hoffentlich auch so.


"Gefährlich" in der Hinsicht, ist eigentlich nur die Küste auf dem Weg nach Nova Prospect. Wenn da keine Fehler auftreten, wirst du auch sonst _(mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit)_ keine haben ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Soweit so gut bisher gab es nur einmal einen Texturfehler. Auf einem Monitor bei einer Frau gabs Probleme mit den Armen. Eigentlich hatte ich das HD Modell Installiert aber egal.


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Soweit so gut bisher gab es nur einmal einen Texturfehler. Auf einem Monitor bei einer Frau gabs Probleme mit den Armen. Eigentlich hatte ich das HD Modell Installiert aber egal.



Installier das Modell nochmal, danach war bei mir die richtige Textur da.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Über den Character Pimper ?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja über Character Pimper hatte ich eigentlich das HD Modell ausgewählt und war auch im glauben das es wirklich gaklappt hat. Aber ich werde das HD Modell einfach erneut Installieren.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

KK habe nämlich bei einem modell ein problem und werde das einfach nochmal installieren.


----------



## SANDERSON (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Es ist generell eine gute Idee, nach Updates der CM die Charakterwahl mit dem Pimper noch einmal zu wiederholen, da die Installer stets nur den Charakterpimper und dessen Modell-Pool updaten, nicht aber die installierten Modelle.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja das habe ich ja sonst immer gemacht.


----------



## SANDERSON (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

CM10.30
3DCenter Forum - Fakefactory CM10.30 Update


----------



## boss3D (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> CM10.30
> 3DCenter Forum - Fakefactory CM10.30 Update


Schon am Saugen ...  

Startposting = aktualisiert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

JUHU 10.30 update saugen ^^


----------



## LOGIC (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Weis schon einer was das neue update bewirkt ?!


----------



## ShowTime (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Weis schon einer was das neue update bewirkt ?!


*CM 10.30

+ Reactivated a simplified HUD crosshair in non-ironsighted weapons mode, so all the John Rambos can wipe out the city with hip-shots again.
+ Fixed HUD elements in EP1 and EP2
+ Fixed Detailsprites in EP2
+ Many, many, many fixes and improvements on hl2/ep1/ep2 maps
+ Most maps recompiled with high precision lightmaps in certain areas
+ Added V90 HD Alyx (Lima) - ATTENTION: One model variation is semi-half-nude
+ Several reworked HD civilian, some new faces
+ Small improvements in the ironsight code
+ Changed eyes on human characters to a vortigaunt eyes shader-derivate for much more realistic eyes 
	(Thanks to Kyle Bloss for the initial tip. It took me 3 years to pick up this, sorry Kyle)
+ First step to fix an old VALVE humans animation bug (instant flipping instead of normal turn-animation on 45 and 90 degree rotations) 
+ Disabled gamma settings in autoexec, because the game was too dark for most users.*

Das ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Danke ShowTime *




LOGIC schrieb:


> Weis schon einer was das neue update bewirkt ?!



Quelle: pcgames.de



> CM10.30 released: Zur Cinematic Mod für die Half-Life 2-Reihe ist  nunmehr die Update-Version 10.30 zum Download erschienen. Neben neuen  HD-Models erwartet Sie mit der aktuellen Fassung der begehrten  Modifikation vom Modder FakeFactory auch eine realistischere Augensimulation bei  den Charakteren und vieles mehr. Alle weiteren Neuerungen, den 3.4 GB  schweren Download sowie Installationshinweise für CM10.30 finden Sie im  Forum beim 3D-Center: Zum Download der Cinematic Mod v10.30 für  Half-Life 2. Screenshots aus der neuen Version bekommen Sie in  unserer Bildergalerie zu Gesicht.


Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## b0s (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bin auch schon am saugen, obwohl ich derzeit leider gar nicht dazu komme mal richtig zu zocken... 
Seede dafür dann aber auch fleißig 


Für alle die lieber nen Torrent wollen können sich im Anhang bedienen.


Übrigens ist dieses Update wieder auf jede vorherige 10er Version (ab Final) anwendbar, sprich es ersetzt die zwischenzeitlich erschienenen Updates. (Möglichkeit ein bisschen Platz auf der Platte freizuräumen  )


----------



## ShowTime (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Juhu ich habe es vorraussichtlich in 2 std 44 min ^^ "torrent"


----------



## Robär (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wie schauts eigentlich aus, ich muss die 10 Full laden und dann 10.30 Update?


----------



## ShowTime (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Robär
Ja im Startposting is die Full version vom cm 10 un dann die cm 10.30 update "Cinematic Mod 10 Full Installer"

 und Cinematic Mod 10.30 Update


----------



## Robär (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Alles klar, vielen Dank.


----------



## ShowTime (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

WOW! Einfach nur WOW!!!
1. Die neuen Augen sehen ja mal richtig Geil aus!!!
2. Das Half-Nude modell... naja könnt ihr euch ja selber denken  
3. Die Änderungen sind super (an den Maps)

Naja ok weiter bin ich noch nicht xD 
Aber mal wieder super Arbeit FF


----------



## Gadteman (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Macht auf jeden Fall nochmal Spaß HL2 nochmal durchzuzocken. Die Stimmung ist dank der seeeehr genialen neuen Version nochmal besser.
Und Alyx....kann sich einer ja denken


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Macht doch mal nen Screen von dem neuen Alyx-Model. Will mal wissen ob sich das für mich lohnt die 10.3 auch zu saugen . Falls man das hier nich reinstellen darf, dann bitte ne PN mit Link .


----------



## ShowTime (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Habe mal drei screenshots gemacht...
1. http://www.abload.de/img/d1_trainstation_050000ecz9.jpg
2. http://www.abload.de/img/d1_trainstation_0500018ha4.jpg
3. http://www.abload.de/img/d1_trainstation_050002mem3.jpg

Finde die Augen einfach nur den Hammer!!! und Alyx naja


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich hatte mal was von einen Utorrent Link gelesen lesen von der Cm 10 version...

Finde aber keine kann denn mir einen bitte geben ?


nexte frage...

Brauch man echt 64bit ?


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, 64bit ist bei der 10er Pflicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Super dann kann ich es nicht spielen finde ich gerade mehr als geil...-.-


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Lad dir anstelle der 10er einfach die aktuelle 9er Version.


----------



## wishi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi,
hätte da mal ne Frage. Ist der HD mod in der 10.30 Version enthalten oder müste ich den jetzt iwo noch extra saugen?
Wenn ja, hat jemand ene Quelle für mich?

Lieben Dank im vorraus,

Wishi


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Den HD-Mod musst du seperat ziehen. Guck dir den Startpost an, da stehen alle Quellen. 

Aja: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## wishi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hm, verstehe ich nicht so ganz...Da steht in der full 10.30 seien die HD models drin.....
Zumindest versteh ich das so. Maln nen Copy/Paste von der ersten 
Seite:

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=465988*"Cinematic Mod 10 Full Installer* _(wird benötigt, falls keine frühere CM10-Version, oder ältere CM-Version installiert sein sollte)
_Cinematic Mod 10 LE Version _(keine HD-Models & kein überarbeiteter Soundtrack! Ansonsten identisch zur vollen CM10)_"

Jetzt bin ich doch sehr verwirrt.....

Wishi

EDIT: Gefunden auf Cinematicmod.com

here are 2 versions of CM10:       

The 'normal' HD version, with a lot of HD textures and characters. This version requires a fast pc with at least 4GB of ram and a high-end grapichs card. *A 64bit Windows version is required.*
The LE version, the _Light Edition_, does not include the HD characters, new soundtracks and gameplay changes or tweaks. This version works with a 32bit Windows, however this is untested and unsupported.
also HD Models in der Fullversion enthalten.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Kann man das nicht aus meinen Beschreibungen rauslesen? 
Ich werde über eine kleine Änderung nachdenken ...

*[Edit]*
Zufrieden?


boss3D schrieb:


> *Cinematic Mod 10 Full Installer* (wird benötigt,  falls keine frühere CM10-Version, oder ältere CM-Version installiert  sein sollte; *HD-Models enthalten!*)
> Cinematic Mod 10 LE Version _(keine HD-Models  & kein überarbeiteter Soundtrack! Ansonsten identisch zur vollen  CM10)_


 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## wishi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sauber, is echt einfacher! 

Aber jetzt noch was. Da soll doch iwas mit den Augen sein, das die Realistisch"Gerendert(Raytracing)" werden. Is da schon was bekannt? Oder is das nen Teil von 10.30? Viele dumme fragen.........

Wishi


----------



## boss3D (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



wishi schrieb:


> is das nen Teil von 10.30?


Ja ...

Siehe Changelog:


Spoiler



*CM 10.30*

+ Reactivated a simplified HUD crosshair in non-ironsighted weapons  mode, so all the John Rambos can wipe out the city with hip-shots again.
+ Fixed HUD elements in EP1 and EP2
+ Fixed Detailsprites in EP2
+ Many, many, many fixes and improvements on hl2/ep1/ep2 maps
+ Most maps recompiled with high precision lightmaps in certain areas
+ Added V90 HD Alyx (Lima) - ATTENTION: One model variation is  semi-half-nude
+ Several reworked HD civilian, some new faces
+ Small improvements in the ironsight code
*+ Changed eyes on human characters to a vortigaunt eyes shader-derivate  for much more realistic eyes *
    (Thanks to Kyle Bloss for the initial tip. It took me 3 years to pick  up this, sorry Kyle)
+ First step to fix an old VALVE humans animation bug (instant flipping  instead of normal turn-animation on 45 and 90 degree rotations) 
+ Disabled gamma settings in autoexec, because the game was too dark for  most users.


MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Interessantes Statement von FF im HL2portal gegen ein paar Spinner, die ihn angreifen. (Beitrag #31)

HLP | Forum | Thema | Source Mods: Cinematic Mod: 10.30 veröffentlicht!


----------



## wishi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich weiss nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde, hab das Teil nu komplett. Leider bekomme ich ständig einen Runtime Error. Zum System: Win7 x64, AMD X2 6400+, Asus M2N-E SLI, Soundbalster Audigy 2 ZS, 4GB Ram, 8800gts 512 @ 770,1010,1950 (Fehler kommt auch beim Standardtackt), 2x Samsung F1 750GB ind RAID0. Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



b0s schrieb:


> Für alle die lieber nen Torrent wollen können sich im Anhang bedienen.



Danke für die Torrent Datei! Alles über Rapidshare zu laden ist mir zu blöd (Ja ich weiß das ich meinen PC über Nacht laufen lassen könnte, mache ich aber nicht!). So kann ich bequem Nebenbei laden lassen .


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sieht recht gut aus, nur fliegt mein HL2 hier irgendwo rum.... da lohnt es sich vielleicht auch nocheinmal den Klassiker rauszusuchen.


----------



## b0s (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wenn du ne zügige Breitbandleitung hast, kannste dir die Sucherei sparen und HL2 über Steam saugen.

@ SANDERSON

Ich denke grundsätzlich steht da nichts drin, was FF nicht ohnehin schon längst klargestellt hat, aber es scheint viele Leute mit Langeweile oder nichts wichtigerem zu tun zu geben, als anderen Probleme zu machen...
Solange sich Fakefactory nicht die Lust und Motivation an der CM weiterzuarbeiten verderben lässt, sollten uns die Störenfriede gestohlen bleiben .


----------



## SANDERSON (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

3DCenter Forum - Cinematic Mod - Gewaltiger Performancesprung inside


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ultra, geht das denn auch für die 9er Base mit HD-Addon?
Ich hab nur die 9er-Base, und schon die spiel ich ohne HD-Addon, da es mit einfach nicht geht.
Aber wenn das Abhilfe schaffen würde, würde ich ja durchdrehen


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wenn FF das jetzt erst entdeckt hat, dann dürfte das für ausnahmslos alle Versionen mit HD-Models zutreffen.


----------



## b0s (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So interpretiere ich das auch, da es ja keine Implementierung von ihm erfordert, sondern eine Einstellung der Engine ist.

Mag da zufällig jemand Benchmarks von machen, sodass man ein paar Zahlen als Vergleich hat?


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Habe eben den autoexec-Inhalt ausgetauscht und werde die CM10.03 damit heute noch testen. Mal sehen, ob sich spürbar was verändert hat, an den Ladezeiten ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Habe gerade versucht das Update zu installieren und dann kommt das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Version 10 und das Update 10.10 funktionieren einwandfrei. Habe das Update über den torrent Link geladen.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich hab die 9er-Base und 9.5 installiert, und auch jetzt das Autoexec-Update vorgenommen.
Dann hab ich grad mit Character Pimper alle Alyx-Models in Adriana Lima umgetauscht, nur iwie sieht Alyx dennoch wie ursprünglich aus, was mach ich falsch?
Liegt es evtl. daran, dass ich nur 32-Bit hab?
Ne, oder? Ist ja eigtl. egal, denn so läuft ja das Spiel auch.


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du die HD-Models nach dem Auswählen im Charakter Pimper auch "installiert" _(auf das große Bild rechts im CP geklickt)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, hab rechts auf das Bild geklickt, und dann hat es installiert.
Nach der Installation hab ich den Character Pimper wieder geöffnet, und es hat auch die neuen Modelle als Thumbnail angezeigt.


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du nach der Auswahl der gewünschten HD-Models ein neues Spiel angefangen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja. Woran könnte es denn liegen?


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also ich könnte mir bestenfalls noch vorstellen, dass das autoexec-Update nur für die 10er gedacht war und du dir so etwas bei der 9.5er verstellt hast ...

Schließlich hängt das "Update" doch genau mit den HD-Models zusammen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, dann lad ich mal die 10er


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Jo, dann lad ich mal die 10er


Einen Versuch ist es sicher wert. Ich könnte zwar (noch) nicht behaupten, dass das autoexec-Update spürbar was bringen würde, aber vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich 4 GB RAM und ein 64 Bit OS habe und die Performance auch ohne das Update schon sehr gut war.

Eventuell hilft dir das Update mehr ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also, ich habs bei der 9.5er belassen, und komischerweise, nach nochmaliger Characterinstallation, ging es
Nun meine letzte Frage...
wo gibt es die Original-Alyx mit größeren Hupen?
Das Adriana Lima-Model sagt mir nicht so zu, und laut dem folgenden Screen gab es sie mal...

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/541x812/2008/03/alyx01.jpg

Das war in der 7er-Version, nur leider wurde sie ja in der Form augenscheinlich aus den neueren Mods entfernt


----------



## boss3D (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die ist nicht mehr "an Bord" ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

_Habe leider keinen HL-Sammelthread gefunden, deswegen poste ich einfach mal hier im kleinen Bruder:_ 

Mal sehen, ob sich die (gar nicht mal so sehr "aus der Nase" gezogenen) Gerüchte bewahrheiten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...agd-um-portal-2-half-life-3-hat-begonnen.html

Spätestens am 11.03 weiß man bescheid. Wisst ihr, ob es schon neue Infos gibt?


----------



## SANDERSON (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

3DCenter Forum - CM10.40 Preview


----------



## ShowTime (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - CM10.40 Preview




Wow! des sieht echt klasse aus was FF noch machen will


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Hier

Cinematic Mod 10: Full Installer und Update 10.30 zum Download - Cinematic Mod 10, Update, Download, Fakefactory, Source Engine, CM10

gibt es ja den Cinematic Mod zum herunterladen. Was muss ich da alles runterladen? Etwa alles???

Gruß Kero


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Schau einfach beim Start Posting nach den Links und lade es über ein Torrent herunter. Das wäre am besten.


----------



## boss3D (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



kero81 schrieb:


> Was muss ich da alles runterladen? Etwa alles???


Alles, was auf der, von dir verlinkten PCGH-Site zu finden ist. Alternativ kannst du die nötigen Dateien aus den Links im Startposting beziehen ...





boss3D schrieb:


> Cinematic Mod 10 Full Installer
> _Cinematic Mod 10.30 Update_​



MfG, boss3D​


----------



## SANDERSON (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

YouTube - CM1040_POC.wmv


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> YouTube - CM1040_POC.wmv


Link geht nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Link geht nicht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Der link funktioniert bei mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xpnRuw-Duro&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xpnRuw-Duro&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

WOW ! Die Schatten sehen echt nice aus !


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> Der link funktioniert bei mir


Jo, jetzt geht er bei mir auch. Mittlerweile habe ich das Video aber schon bei PCGH gesehen ... 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf das Update. Hoffentlich sprengt die Downloadgröße nicht wieder jeden Rahmen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die mod ist echt Extrem rießig was ich persöhnlich schade finde  20 GB hatte es insgesamt.


----------



## ShowTime (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf das Update. Hoffentlich sprengt die Downloadgröße nicht wieder jeden Rahmen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Naja wenn ja dann einfach wieder ein paar tage warten bis der netload.in mirror da ist un dann mit 1,5 MB/s laden ;D


----------



## Fl_o (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jawol extreme Download Session mit Dsl 2000  da ich meinen Rechner eh nie abschalte kann er auch nebenbei downloaden..


----------



## Blauschwein (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Andere Frage: Wann kommt HL2_ADD-ON 3?????


----------



## hempsmoker (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Redest du von Episode 3? Das weiß keiner. Vor kurzem wurde erstmal Portal 2 angekündigt. Aber von E3 leider noch keine Infos.


----------



## ShowTime (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

DynLight Test auf youtube freue mich jetzt schon auf das Update

Am Besten in HD angucken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HjPBhOj55vc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HjPBhOj55vc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ihr ich dachte es gibt die Model fpr die Combein und waffen das man auch bei der MP5 anlegen kann.
Ich habe die 10.02 drauf ?


----------



## boss3D (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also in der CM10.30 steckt Ironsight definitv drinnen, also am besten aktualisierst du deine Installation einfach ...


Spoiler



CM 10.30

+ Reactivated a simplified HUD crosshair in non-ironsighted weapons  mode, so all the John Rambos can wipe out the city with hip-shots again.
+ Fixed HUD elements in EP1 and EP2
+ Fixed Detailsprites in EP2
+ Many, many, many fixes and improvements on hl2/ep1/ep2 maps
+ Most maps recompiled with high precision lightmaps in certain areas
+ Added V90 HD Alyx (Lima) - ATTENTION: One model variation is  semi-half-nude
+ Several reworked HD civilian, some new faces
*+ Small improvements in the ironsight code*
+ Changed eyes on human characters to a vortigaunt eyes shader-derivate  for much more realistic eyes 
    (Thanks to Kyle Bloss for the initial tip. It took me 3 years to pick  up this, sorry Kyle)
+ First step to fix an old VALVE humans animation bug (instant flipping  instead of normal turn-animation on 45 and 90 degree rotations) 
+ Disabled gamma settings in autoexec, because the game was too dark for  most users.


_Quelle_
MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Was mich aber gerade nervt ist das ich Immer wieder feher bekomme und das sich meien HL2 Updaten möchte/will.


----------



## boss3D (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> das sich meien HL2 Updaten möchte/will.


Steam Auto-Update?! Wenn ja, würde ich es einfach updaten lassen. Hat bei mir noch nie geschadet. Wenn Steam fertig ist, dann einfach die Updates von Fakefactory installieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Steam Auto-Update?! Wenn ja, würde ich es einfach updaten lassen. Hat bei mir noch nie geschadet. Wenn Steam fertig ist, dann einfach die Updates von Fakefactory installieren ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das jaden von 10.30 dauer ehweing da ich kein RC ACC habe^^


----------



## b0s (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Falls du ihn nicht ohnehin schon benutzt, nimm den *JDownloader*, der macht das deutlich komfortabler, weil von allein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja danke nutze ich schon dauerte trotzdem Ewig^^


----------



## hempsmoker (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Dann hätts da noch nen Torrent gegeben, da hab ich den Cinematic-Mod fast durchgehend mit 1,6mb/s geladen. RS kannste nämlich vom Speed her total in die Tonne treten...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ja denn gibt es auch nur wenn keine SAu am Seeden bringt das eine echt wenig nun habe ich ja denn10.30 drauf und zocke gleich man an


----------



## hempsmoker (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Mal sehen was du davon hälst. Ich finds einfach nur genial!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Naja hab schon HL2 zu häfte durch gezockt mit der 10.02 Mod die 10.30 schaut echt geil aus aber mal ab warten^^


----------



## boss3D (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*Cinematic Mod v10.40 Update von 10.xx*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Low (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

11GB !?
Da bin ich ja 100 Stunden am runterladen HAHA. Ach egal, gehe mit notebook zum freund dann dauerts nur paar minuten ;D


----------



## boss3D (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Das Update auf v10.40 sollte eigentlich nur 6.13 GB haben ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

!=.40 ist geil die schatten sehen für source engine richtig geil aus werde auf jedem fall alle teile noch mal durch zokken 

*
10.41 Hotfix (behebt einen Plotstopper-Bug in d3_coast_03)
17 MB RAR
Benötigt 10.40 Voll oder auf 10.40 gepatschte Installation

http://rapidshare.com/files/38502880...41.HOTFIX..rar* 


_*Achtung!!!!!!!*_ es ist ein fehler aufgetreten sobald ihr des 10.41 upd unstalliert ist euer verzeichniss kleiner!!! und der Cinematic soundtrack geht nicht mehr  
gerade selbst bemerk o_O ihr solltet also vllt. warten bis ff nen fix raus bringt  3DCenter Forum - CM10.40 Update release - Seite 3


----------



## boss3D (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Ja, Update 10.41 bloß nicht installieren! Das löscht den kompletten CM-Sound. 

Wer das Update schon installiert hat _(so wie ich )_, der hat noch einmal die Ehre, sich die 6.13 GB der v10.40 zu saugen und anschließend das Update 10.42 zu installieren.


			
				 FAKEFACTORY 3DCenter Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für den Mist.
> Hier kommt Abhilfe:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/38521957....42_Hotfix.exe
> ...



MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

gut das ich mir die ganzen update parts sicher. habe es auch schon installiert ^^


----------



## Low (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Das Update auf v10.40 sollte eigentlich nur 6.13 GB haben ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Schon, nur habe ich das nicht.


----------



## boss3D (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> gut das ich mir die ganzen update parts sicher. habe es auch schon installiert ^^


Ich habe immerhin schon wieder von 75 % von den 6.13 GB heruntergeladen ... 
Im Normalfall installiere ich die Updates nur und lösche die heruntergeladenen Dateien dann gleich wieder. Meine Laptop-HDD ist ja nicht unbegrenzt groß.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ShowTime (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe immerhin schon wieder von 75 % von den 6.13 GB heruntergeladen ...
> Im Normalfall installiere ich die Updates nur und lösche die heruntergeladenen Dateien dann gleich wieder. Meine Laptop-HDD ist ja nicht unbegrenzt groß.
> 
> MfG, boss3D






Ich habe mir jetzt den CM10.40 Full Installer geladen und die ganzen kleinen update parts seit version 10.00 inklusive der cm10.00 Full installer gelöscht  
so habe ich jetzt nur einmal noch 10GB und das Cm10.42 update (18MB) Ende


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Weiss jemand ob es eine Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung gibt?
Runterladen kann ich das Teil,aber dann weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.
Jetzt hab ich es IRGENDWO auf meinen PC glaub ich und find es noch nicht mal wieder...
Also:Falls jemand was weiss in Richtung"Installationen für Pandabären-gaaanz idiotensicher",
hätte ich evtl auch noch die Möglichkeit die Mod zu spielen.

Wenn ich jetzt schon anfange zu spielen,kann ich dann,falls ich es doch noch schaffe die Mod zu installieren(eher utopisch bei meinem technischen Verständnis)dann einfach weiterspielen,oder müsste ich nochmal neu anfangen?


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sorry, aber es zeugt nicht gerade von viel Intelligenz, wenn man nicht einmal in der Lage ist, einen Zielordner für eine Download-Datei anzugeben ... 

Als erstes musst du sowieso den Download finden, sonst darfst du die ganzen GB gleich nochmal saugen. 

Anschließend die Datei entpacken _(z.B. mit WinRAR)_ und dann einfach die exe starten. Den Rest wirst du wohl schaffen.

_PS: Vielleicht lässt sich die Datei über den Downloadmanager wiederfinden._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Intelligent genug bin ich schon,nur noch etwas unerfahren. Gott hat mich halt benachteiligt und mir einfach nicht alles Fachwissen von allen Bereichen die es so gibt mit in die Wiege gelegt...Bin aber trotzdem lernfähig,auch wenn ich mir erst das Wissen und Fachchinesisch mühsam aneignen tue. Komm du mal ein Tag in meinen Job,dann werden wir sehen wer als geborener Depp dasteht..
Hab jetzt 6 mal den Download gemacht und immer hackt es irgendwo.
Winrar zum beispiel sendet immer Fehlermeldungen,mehr nicht.
Hab es mittlerweile auf den Desktop aber zip dateien können nicht gefunden werden.
Aber ich bin ja kreativ und such weiter. 
Das mit dem Downloadmanager ist ein guter Tip.


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

^^ Sollte kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber für mich fällt sowas einfach in die Kategorie "Hausverstand" ...

@ Topic

1.) Die Datei _(*Full Installer!!!*)_ von einer seriösen Quelle downloaden, wäre der erste Schritt zum Erfolg _(im Übrigen glaube ich, dass du das Falsche runterlädst)_. 

2.) Sobald der Download fertig ist, klickst du im Downloadmanager _(vorrausgesetzt, du benutzt Firefox)_ mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Download und wählst "gehe zu Download" _(oder so ähnlich heißt das)_. Dann solltest du direkt zu einer .rar Datei kommen. Am besten erstellst du daneben einen neuen Ordner, kopierst die .rar dort rein und klickst dann rechts und "hier entpacken" _(WinRAR muss installiert sein)_. 

3.) Jetzt exe starten und warten.

4.) Anschließend den Anweisungen des Installationsmenüs folgen! Ist im Prinzip nicht anders, als ob du ein Spiel installieren würdest und das wirst du wohl schon mal geschafft haben.

There you go ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SANDERSON (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

3DCenter Forum - CM10.40 Update release

Dort gibt es den 10.40 Full Installer. Der braucht nur noch den 10.42 Hotfix (im gleichen Thread), und du bist versorgt.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So langsam komm ich dahinter was falsch läuft. 
Hatte nicht realisiert das ich SÄMTLICHE Dateien runterladen muss,dachte das die jeweils höchste die anderen beinhaltet wie es so bei einem Patch üblich ist. Konnte also nicht wirklich was werden.
Von Rapidshare hab ich auch keine Ahnung. Deswegen:
Lade ich eine Datei runter,installiere sie und lade dann die nächste,welche ich in das selbe Verzeichnis packe,solange bis ich alle habe?
Kann ich das abkürzen wenn ich mir z.B. einen RS-Account besorge,sozusagen dann mit einem Klick?
Dann ist das Wort "Mirrows "in diesem Zusammenhang aufgetaucht. Verstehe ich das richtig,dass das in etwa so eine File zusammenfassende Downloaderleichterung ist? Und wenn ja,wie kann ich so etwas nutzen? Einfach draufklicken funktioniert ja nun mal nicht.
Ich hab echt Glück,dass da noch so viel zum lernen für mich übrig ist,gelle?


----------



## boss3D (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Pravasi schrieb:


> dachte das die jeweils höchste die anderen beinhaltet wie es so bei einem Patch üblich ist


_Mod_ und _Patch_ ist nicht das selbe!


Pravasi schrieb:


> Lade ich eine Datei runter,installiere sie und lade dann die  nächste,welche ich in das selbe Verzeichnis packe,solange bis ich alle  habe?


Du lädst dir alle Dateien als .rar runter, kopierst alle Dateien einen selbsterstellten Ordner und entpackst dann nur Nummer 1. Dort ist die exe drinnen und die startest du. Es geht nur darum, dass sich wirklich alle .rar-Dateien im selben Verzeichnis befinden, damit das Installationsprogramm die anderen findet.


Pravasi schrieb:


> Kann ich das abkürzen wenn ich mir z.B. einen RS-Account  besorge,sozusagen dann mit einem Klick?


Ich habe mich nie näher mit RS beschäftigt, aber soweit ich weiß, musst du in jedem Fall alle Dateien einzeln saugen. Der Unterschied mit einem Premium Account ist nur, dass du nach jedem einzelnen Download nicht 15 Min. warten musst und die Downloads eventuell schneller laufen. 


Pravasi schrieb:


> Dann ist das Wort "Mirrows "in diesem Zusammenhang aufgetaucht. Verstehe  ich das richtig,dass das in etwa so eine File zusammenfassende  Downloaderleichterung ist?


Mirrors leiten dich einfach auf andere Seiten weiter, auf denen du die CM ebenfalls downloaden kannst ...


Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich hab echt Glück,dass da noch so viel zum lernen für mich übrig  ist,gelle?


Du hast echt Glück, dass wir hier so geduldige und hilfsbereite Leute sind. Manche deiner Fragen sind nämlich gelinde gesagt, absolut lächerlich _(nicht böse gemeint)_ ...  

_PS: Wenn du die gesamte CM mit einem einzelnen Download saugen willst, solltest du nach einem Torrent suchen. Das sollte in dem Fall nicht illegal sein, da Fakefactory ja offenbar nichts dagegen hat, dass seine CM auch so verbreitet wird._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab jetzt angefangen mit dem Download der wohl ein paar Tage dauern wird. Spiele jetzt einfach ohne und schalte die Mod dann evtl. für den Rest zu. Sieht auf jeden Fall auch so schon gut genug für mich aus.
 Ansonsten frag ich meinen Gemüsehändler(der ist selber Modder)einfach persöhnlich um Rat wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.
Habt vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## boss3D (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Spiele jetzt einfach ohne und schalte die Mod dann evtl. für den Rest zu.


Davon würde ich abraten ... 

Mit der Mod sollte unbedingt ein neues Spiel angefangen werden. Andernfalls wirst du mit üblen Bildfehlern und Bugs zu kämpfen haben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nixtreme (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Öhm hab gerafe die CInematic MOd 10.4 full installiert samt hotfix..im Configurator ist aber kein menüpunkt für die Alyx modelle...wo genau find ich die?

Edit.: Hab's grad gefunden, recht umständlich zu finden aber ok


----------



## boss3D (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Im Characterpimper ...

_Start > Alle Programme > FAKEFACTORY CM10 > Character Pimper_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nixtreme (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo, jetzt kommt das nächste Problem, anscheinend hat Valve aufgrund seiner Spieleportierungen für den Mac änderungen an der Source-Engine vorgenommen, weshalb un ein haufen Mods nicht mehr laufen... Ich hab gestern die OrangeBox via Steam gekauft, installiert und alle drei Teile (EP0,EP1,EP2) jeweils in der normalen Version laufen lassen und ein Savegame erstellt...Trotzdem krieg ich nach wie vor die "MountAppFileSystem() failed. You don't have all GCF installed" Fehlermeldung! Echt mies sowas! Hab eigentlich nur wegen der Cinematic-Mod die Orange-Box überhaupt geholt! Haut einer 'ne Lösung parat? Kann man diese ominösen GCF's nicht irgendwie separat per Hand in die jeweiligen Ordner einfügen?


----------



## SANDERSON (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Lösch mal in "....\Sourcemods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\" die "fakefact.ini"


----------



## Nixtreme (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

brachte leider auch nichts


----------



## SANDERSON (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Noch ein Versuch:

Schau mal in deinem Steam-Client in den Tab "Tools"

Lade dort folgende Dateien ...

Source SDK
Source SDK Base
Source SDK Base 2007



... und starte sie alle einmal.


----------



## Nixtreme (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

SUPER! Es hat geklappt!
Danke dir SANDERSON! Auf die Idee wär ich ja nie gekommen! Ich geh die Lösung mal gleich ins FF-Forum posten, dort haben nämlich auch einige das Problem! Man sollte es auch hier im Thread mal gleich in den Erstellpost reinstellen!
Gerade jetzt, wo die Preise für die Orange Box nochmal drastisch gefallen sind, wird's sicherlich viele geben die, wie ich, nicht über die alten benötigten Dateien verfügen da sie die aktuellste Version der Steamengine runterladen!
Nochmals tausend dank für die Lösung!


----------



## boss3D (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Man sollte es auch hier im Thread mal gleich in den Erstellpost reinstellen!


Gerne, wenn du mir noch einmal eine kurze, pregnante Zusammenfassung des Problems samt Lösung gibst.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nixtreme (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Kurze Rekapitulation des Tathergangs:
User Nixtreme holte sich am 28.05.10 über Steam die Orange Box (HL2, EP1, EP2, TF2, Portal) und hat zuvor über keines der genannten Spiele verfügt. Da Valve im Zuge seiner Mac-Portierung an der Source-Engine gewerkelt hat und man als neuer Käufer der Orange-Box eben diese neue Engine über Steam bekommt, waren auch die GCF-Dateien die CM10.4 zum starten braucht nicht mit an Bord...

Ein download der Tools:
Source SDK
Source SDK Base
Source SDK Base 2007
brachte daraufhin die erforderlichen Dateien mitsich. Runterladen, einmal Ausführen und CM per Desktopverknüpfung ausführen! Ein erneutes Installieren der CM war nicht nötig!

So ich geh jetzt weiterzocken und geil mich an der hammergeilen Grafik (und Andriana Lima) auf


----------



## boss3D (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke, ist hinzugefügt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nixtreme (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Klasse, hab auch schon SANDERSON's Tip mit den SDKs im Fakefactory-Forum gepostet und dort freuen sich auch schon jede menge leute wie ein Schnitzel über endlich normal laufende Mods


----------



## t-13 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gilt das mit den SDKs auch für den PC?

Bekomme die CM10 bzw. CM10.40 auch nicht zum laufen.
Habe Über Steam HL2+E1/E2 nochmal neu geladen, Mod CM10_Full installiert.
Alle Teile kurz angespielt, gespeichert, raus.
Er bringt beim starten von CM immer wieder das mir GCFs fehlen würden.
Das tritt sowohl bei CM10 als auch CM10.40 auf. 
Gibt es da eine Lösung?


----------



## Nixtreme (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Natürlich war der SDK-Lösungsweg für den PC 
Versuchs mal mit den SDK und sag uns ob's geklappt hat, ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## t-13 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Funktioniert!

Alle 3 SDKs geladen und die CM startet ohne Probleme.
Ich bin so glücklich!


----------



## pbm (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi,

bei mir hat die "SDK-Lösung" leider nicht reibungslos funktioniert... Beim Starten von CM erscheint jetzt folgende Meldung: "Setup file 'gameinfo.txt' doesn't exist in subdirectory 'hl2'. check your -game parameter or VCONFIG setting."

Weiß dazu auch jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Low (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

erstell einfach mal eine gameinfo.txt 
klappt vielleicht =D


----------



## pbm (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Low schrieb:


> erstell einfach mal eine gameinfo.txt
> klappt vielleicht =D



Hat so leider nicht geklappt... 

Aber nach einer Neuinstallation von CM läuft's jetzt.


----------



## ShowTime (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

WOW! einfach nur WOW! neues von FakeFactory  Gibt es schon einen download?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1300" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sgbfVfjWcwY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sgbfVfjWcwY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1300" height="765"></embed></object>


----------



## Low (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Im Video (vom 28.06.10) steht nur _Soon_ deshalb warte einfach und guck hier.


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sieht wirklich super aus und wenn man nach der Versions-Nr. geht, dürften wir wohl ein Bisschen mehr, als nur Bugfixes bekommen.  

Alyx im "Military-Outfit"   -->


----------



## CptSam (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ich weiss nich ob das hier reinpasst aber kann mir vllt jemand sagen wie ich nhancer mit half life 2 nutzen kann?? ich habs bis jetzt nur erfolglos mit crysis und UT3 probiert


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Einfach im nHancer-Menü das Spiel auswählen, dann rechts die gewünschten Einstellungen festlegen und anschließend noch ein Häkchen bei "Profil manuell aktivieren" setzen. Hat bei mir noch immer geklappt ... 

_PS: Im Spielmenü selbst, einfach die maximalen Settings einstellen._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CptSam (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

werd ich versuchen Danke


----------



## SANDERSON (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

3DCenter Forum - Source 2009 - nette neue Effekte

Erste Bilder der auf Source 2009 basierenden Version.


----------



## ShowTime (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

die neuen 2009 Engine basierenden Modele sehen geil aus muss man schon sagen gefällt mir freue mich jetzt aufs update


----------



## CrashStyle (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Cinematic Mod V10.40 & 10.42 wan gibt den als full installer!?


----------



## ShowTime (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Cinematic Mod V10.40 & 10.42 wan gibt den als full installer!?




es gibt von dem 10.40 schon lange lange einen full installer lediglich diesen paar mb großen hotfix musst du seperat laden 
ich glaube sogar im start posting ist ein link du 3DCenter forum dort gibt es noch weitere links zum full installer z.B. netload.in 

Free FTP:


Index of /fakefactory
Index of /cinematicmod
         Torrent:


CM 10.40 Full + 10.42 HotFix @ GameUpdates.org

wenn nicht schau doch einfach mal hier Home of FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Sch... mit dem MOD! Installiere ihn und es geht nicht, immer so ne blöde fehlermeldung fragt mich nicht welche.


----------



## b0s (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du alle Episoden aktiviert und schonmal gestartet? Ggfs. auch die Source tools mal installieren.

Es gab im Laufe dieses Threads diverse Lösungen für Startprobleme der Mod. Probier mal ob dir die "Thema durchsuchen" Funktion weiterhilft.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab nur half life 2 und lost coast!  Geht es vllt. desahalb nicht weil ich episode 1 und 2 nciht habe!?


----------



## ShowTime (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab nur half life 2 und lost coast!  Geht es vllt. desahalb nicht weil ich episode 1 und 2 nciht habe!?




Richtig! du musst Half-Life 2, EP1 und Ep2 besitzen, lost coast hat nicht mit der cinematic mod zu tun.



Ach ja FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod wird 5!

Happy Birthday!!! ;P

HLP | News | Source Mods: Vor 5 Jahren: FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod


----------



## SANDERSON (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Das sollte man gesehen haben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr auf FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Some progress pics


----------



## Fl_o (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jop schaut schon um ein haus hübscher aus, hoffentlich klappt mit der orange box alles


----------



## r34ln00b (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

eine der besten mod´s überhaupt für hl², nur nerven die ewigen abstürze.


----------



## Fl_o (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So Orange Box installiert, CM 10.40 installiert  und muss sagen wow.. hatte mir bis jetzt immer vorgenommen HL2 mal ganz zu zocken und bin richtig begeistert schöne ATMO etc der schwirigkeitsgrad ist teilweiße auch nicht ohne. 

Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch:

- kann das sein das an manchen stellen unendlich gegner kommen und es am sinnvollsten wäre wenn ich einfach durchlaufe weil ich sonst nur Muni verschwende ? 

btw:
Danke an Butter-Milch dank dir kennt Xfire denn Mod


----------



## crah (25. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hi,

habe den mod auch mit hd models mehr noch nicht und bin gerade aus ravenholm raus und gehe durch den tunnel mit dem hellen licht am ende.
er ladet ganz normal aber dann aufeinmal stürzt das spiel ab.
hl2 exe reagiert nichmehr zeigt er dann an.
Wie kann man das umgehen?

mfg crah

EDIT: Habe gesehen mit visual basic runtime error sagt er immer was


----------



## ShowTime (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@crah 

dreh deine grafik runter dann gehts


----------



## crah (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ich habe die grafik und auflösung auf die allerniedrigesten einstellungen gestellt hat aber nix gebracht.
oder kann mir mal jemand mal den spielstand dann geben wo ich gerade im tunnel mit den weißen licht bin und der nächste abschnitt geladen ist?

mfg crah


----------



## Fl_o (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Bin grad an der selben stelle bzw schon etwas weiter, kannst aber gerne nen Spielstanden haben -> Rest per PN


----------



## ShowTime (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



crah schrieb:


> ich habe die grafik und auflösung auf die allerniedrigesten einstellungen gestellt hat aber nix gebracht.
> oder kann mir mal jemand mal den spielstand dann geben wo ich gerade im tunnel mit den weißen licht bin und der nächste abschnitt geladen ist?
> 
> mfg crah




Ich wette mit dir das wird dir nicht viel bringen da es früher oder später wieder abkacken wird und des mit dem save game geben geht eh nicht wegen dem Character pimper weil ich denke mal "Fl_o" wird andere modelle ausgewählt haben als du deswegen wird das game direkt wieder abkacken 
das habe ich selbst shon alles getestet und es hat nicht geklappt
also musst du dir eine andere lösung einfallen lassen vllt. kannst du ja mal weiter vorne im forum gucken dort hatte glaube auch einer schon des prop und es wurde so weit ich weiß auch gelöst


----------



## Fl_o (28. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Stimmt es steht ja glaube ich im Char Pimper das wenn man neue Modelle reinlädt ein neues Spiel/Kapitel anfangen soll.. zumindest bei denn Soldaten/Einwohner Modellen

btw: Die Alyx Modelle sind ja teilweiße extrem nuttig, würde mich auch mal freuen wenn die einfach die Standart Alyx mit HD Texturen versehen


----------



## ShowTime (28. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Fl_o schrieb:


> btw: Die Alyx Modelle sind ja teilweiße extrem nuttig, würde mich auch mal freuen wenn die einfach die Standart Alyx mit HD Texturen versehen



Uhm die gibt es schon Beta modell in entwicklung also es hat einen Hd körper und is komplett angezogen


----------



## Fl_o (29. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

 ok eine wichtige frage hätt ich dann noch  

Hab jz 10.40 drauf ink Hotfix, nur ist es bei mir jz auf Highway 17 und Sandtraps Nacht also mit Mond etc, nur das ich zumindest Sandtraps anders ihn errinerung habe, und tatsächlich YouTube - Let's Play Half Life 2 (Cinematic Mod 10 HD) [BLIND] [Part 42] | Sandfallen [2]

Da ist ja Tag O.o


----------



## ShowTime (29. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@Fl_o 

Jo  des hat der ff extra so gemacht das es dort nacht ist und nicht mehr tag erlich gesagt gefällt es mir auch besser als bei tag


----------



## SANDERSON (29. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Im Maps Ordner gibt einen Unterordner "Daylight". Da ist die Sequenz bei Tageslicht drinne. Allerdings sollte das mit der kommenden 10.90 überflüssig werden. Was man so an Preview Pics sieht, scheint die Küste nun am Morgen oder in der Dämmerung zu spielen.


----------



## Fl_o (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Aja, das "Nacht" feeling hat schon was, bin aktuell in Black Mesa bis auf eine teilweiße ziemlich dämliche KI gibts nix dran auszusetzen


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Wann kommt denn nu die neue Version?


----------



## ShowTime (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@ Sgt.Cobra 

FF hat geschrieben sobalt Valve(Steam) die neue Source 2009 released..... und nach Valve zeit heisst das irgend wann mal xDDD naja Valve halt  
und wenn du wissin willst wann die neue source sdk raus kommt 


Guckst du hier ---> ;P Half-Life Portal | Half-Life 2, Counter-Strike, Team Fortress 2, Portal 2, Left 4 Dead, Source Mods & Games


----------



## SANDERSON (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Release scheint unmittelbar bevor zu stehen.

YouTube - CM10.90_Release.wmv


----------



## ShowTime (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> Release scheint unmittelbar bevor zu stehen.
> 
> YouTube - CM10.90_Release.wmv




Ich finde man sollte des start posting mal aktualisieren ( also das was das video angeht) weil das video auf der start seite is ja ein wenig alt 

so wieder zurück zum video ^^ Hammer geil freue mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## ShowTime (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

wooohooo Cinematic Mod 10.90 released  hier 



3DCenter Forum - CM 10.90 Release


----------



## smeagelz (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

sagt mal ich habe noch die normale 10er version auf platte (nicht installiert) - kann ich die löschen ?? oder brauch ich die noch für die 10.90 version ??


----------



## ShowTime (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Nein du brauchst die 10.00 nicht mehr die kannste löschen die 10.90 ist direkt eine "vollversion" und nicht wunder wenn du auf die gb zahl von 10.90 gucks ist kleiner weil nicht mehr so viele character pimper modelle von alyx dabei sind


----------



## Fl_o (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



> weil nicht mehr so viele character pimper modelle von alyx dabei sind


Ist wenigstens schon ein ""nicht-nutig"" HD modell dabei ?


----------



## ShowTime (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Schick Schick Start posting geändert Danke dafür und muss sagen habe es schon wieder druch also 
 Hl2 die episoden folgen


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Fl_o schrieb:


> Ist wenigstens schon ein ""nicht-nutig"" HD modell dabei ?




ja wäre mal echt klasse, wenn ein "normales" HD modell von Alyx am start wäre. 

Fakefactory leistet unschätzbar wertvolle arbeit, jedoch ist Alyx ein Kritikpunkt. Mir gefallen die aktuellen Modelle nicht, sind einfach zu unseriös...

aber dass kann man verschmerzen, bei dem Pimp der levels etc


----------



## r34ln00b (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

ich hoffe es läuft auf w7 32bit besser wie die 9´er version.


----------



## fuddles (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hab mir gerade den Cinematic Mod 10.9 runtergeladen und zwar von da:
3DCenter Forum - CM 10.90 Release - Seite 2

Als Mirror hab ich genommen: Neuer Mirror (Thx Neobis)
Ganz unten der letzte.

FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 1] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 2] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 3] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 4] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 5] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 6] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 7] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 8] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite
FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Version 10.90 Part 9] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite


FAKEFACTORY - Cinematic Mod - [Update auf Version 10.94] Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite


Jetzt hab ich 9 mal ne Datei die so benannt ist: 

*CLIFakefactoryCinematicModVersion10.90.7z.001*
*CLIFakefactoryCinematicModVersion10.90.7z.002*
.........................

Das ist weder ein Zip noch ne Rar. Endet mit .001 , .002 etc
Windows behauptet es wäre eine "Allgemeine Windows-Shell-DLL"

Stell ich mich nur doof an oder was soll ich nun mit der Datei machen? Da ist so ja nix zu entpacken und hab ja auch keine Setup Datei  ^^


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> ja wäre mal echt klasse, wenn ein "normales" HD modell von Alyx am start wäre.
> 
> Fakefactory leistet unschätzbar wertvolle arbeit, jedoch ist Alyx ein Kritikpunkt. Mir gefallen die aktuellen Modelle nicht, sind einfach zu unseriös...
> 
> aber dass kann man verschmerzen, bei dem Pimp der levels etc




Bin ganz deiner Meinung, habe meinen Freunden mitlerweile auch allen den Cinematic MOD schmackhaft gemacht ^^

Aber mit Alyx ist einfach keiner zufrieden, mich eingeschlossen...

Das Valve modell in HD, dass wär auch unser Wunsch.


----------



## TMJK (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Tagchen

Ich hab da mal ne kurze Frage!
Orange-Box neu installiert und über Steam aktualisiert und dann die Teile gestartet.
Dann die aktuelle Cinematic-Mod installiert, später wollte Steam EP2 aktualisieren!?!?
Das Update wäre glaub ich ca 400mb groß gewesen. 
Spielsprache usw. in Deutsch
Update installieren oder nicht?
Verändert es was am Cinematic Mod?

Mfg TMJK


----------



## Lockeye (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hi, 

Ich hab grad ein Problem mit der Mod 10.90
Wenn ich die Mod über den Launcher starte kommt der Screen vom Hauptmenü und die Meldung das es noch lädt, passieren tut nach 15 min aber nichts anderes.... 

Hab Half life 2 und alle Episoden installiert
Und die SDK Tools installiert

Pls Help

€: Hab nichts verändert, jetzt kommt jedoch eine Fehlermeldung: "C++ runtime error"


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> HI,
> ich mal wieder ;D habe jetzt folgendes problem;
> Jedes mal wenn ich Cm10 starten will kommt diese meldung
> "Invalid file id for c:\programme\steam\steamapps\sourcemods\fakefactory_cm10\episodic\resource\closecaption_german.dat"
> ...



Hallo, ich hab das gleiche Problem mit der gleichen Datei: " c:\program files(x86)\steam\steamapps\sourcemods\fakefactory_cm10\episodic\resource\closecaption_german.dat

Wie hast du das Problem gelöst ?! 

EDIT: Hab grad gelesen das man dies nach einem Update fix aber was für ein Update ist damit gemeint ? o.O Und wie mach ich dieses Update` ?!

Das Problem hat sich gelöst! Es hat wirklich ein Update für Episode 2 geladen! 

Hab jetzt noch weitere Fragen: Ist es irgendwie möglich das ich die Errungeschafte auch im Cinematic Mod freischalten kann ? Sieht nämlich nciht so aus das dies möglich ist.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Doofe Frage:

Kann ich die V10.9 einfach über die bestehende Version drüberbügeln? Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Version vom CM gerade installiert ist.


----------



## neçirvan (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo,
habe ein kleines Problem, wieder mal HL2 (Orange-Box) installiert und FakeFactory Cinematic Mod 10.0 LE (Light Edition) drauf gemacht aber leider gibt es bei mir keine deutsche Sprachausgabe nur bei der Episode-2 kann ich mehrere Sprachen auswählen (auch deutsch), was kann man da jetzt machen?
Und habe bereits den Cinematic Mod runtergeschmißen, funktiniert immer noch nicht!

*Edit:* Habe gerade das Problem mit der Sprache gelöst, aber eins bleibt noch, meine Einstellungen werden nicht gespeichert, vorallem die Auflösung.


----------



## sanmonku (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

heyho..

grad cm10.90 installiert und nach der installation krieg ich den error, normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scheint aber trotzdem zu laufen, naja nur ep2 gestartet..

und wenn ich das 10.94 update installieren will krieg ich nur das zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@win7 x64


----------



## ShowTime (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxxuR2gQJro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil "dynamic destruction environment" Wird bestimmt richtig gut !!! freue mich jetzt schon auf ein neues update


----------



## Magicnorris (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



ShowTime schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


wtf...  Ich wollte sowieso kurz vor Release von Episode 3 nochmal komplett HL spielen. Ob es dazu je kommen wird?


----------



## ShowTime (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Magicnorris schrieb:


> wtf...  Ich wollte sowieso kurz vor Release von Episode 3 nochmal komplett HL spielen. Ob es dazu je kommen wird?





Ach sch**** ma auf Ep3 bzw HL3 mehr als Hl2 - Ep1 & Ep2 Brauchste nich FF moddet so weit das man es schon als Hl2 EP3 bzw Hl3 bezeichnen kann xD 

Valve weiss doch noch nich ma was die neues rein bringen sollen weil FF alles macht  (HD Grafik, Zerstörbare Häuser, Mauern etc, Mehrere Charactere zur auswahl usw.....)

Oh ah ja hätts fast vergessen xD eine neue Alyx version ist auch auf dem weg  

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=505315

Hoffe euch gefällt es auch so wie mir einfach nur hammmmmmmmerrrrrr DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ShowTime (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

hammer geil mit reflections 

3DCenter Forum - Spielereien mit Reflexionen...


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo

Ich glaube bei mir hat der Mod nicht  angeschlagen wenn ich die Bilder sehe so sieht das bei mir niemals aus. 

Ich habe nur die beiden Updates 10.30 installiert.

Was habe ich nur falsch gemacht?


----------



## b0s (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Startest du über die bei der Installation erstellten Launcher-Verknüpfungen?

Hast du in den Video-Einstellungen alles auf maximum gestellt? Besonders Texturen müssen glaub auf sehr hoch stehen.
Ansonsten nicht vergessen den Charackter Pimper zu nutzen, damit du die aufgehübschten Models von Alyx, Passanten und Co hast.


----------



## Chris_1982 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke für deine Antwort, ich habe davon noch nicht viel Ahnung, ich hatte nur den 10.30 komplett installiert und die Grafikeinstellungen auf das höchste gestellt. 

und es sah schon genial aus. Aber dann hatte ich den 10.90 auch komplett runtergeladen doch leider bekam ich nichts auf die Reie weil ich nichts entpacken konnte.

Stand immer Winrar Fehler hier sowas z.b Bild: unbenannt2kn3m.png - abload.de

Kann ich den den 10.90 überhaupt nutzen oder geht das nur wenn ich die beiden Addons besitze?


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Für die 10.xx Version gilt:


> To play this mod, you must own Half Life 2 + Episode 1 + Episode 2 fully installed and unlocked! (= started at least once) You cannot play without Episode 2 content!


Quelle: Cinematic Mod 10


Und wegen deinem WinRAR-Fehler, du musst folgende Datei öffnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris_1982 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Danke aber das ging bei mir auch nicht keine Ahnung anw as das lag, habe das Spiel jetzt wider gelöscht


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also langsam hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.

Ich habe alle Teile Installiert. Also HL2, HL2 EP1 und HL2 EP2 und dann hab ich den Mod installiert. Dann sag mir doch ernsthaft das Prog das ich nicht alle Teile installert habe -.- Ich hab das grade eben schon zum 6 mal versucht.

Wohlgemerkt ich habe Modversion 10 mit 10.30 Update. Habe noch keine lust gehabt eine aktuellere Version zu laden.

Könnt ihr mir zufllig helfen warum ich den Mod nicht zum laufen bekomme?


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hast du alle Teile schonmal gestartet?

Probier mal aus der Tool Sektion von Steam (Library->Tools) die Source SDK Base 2006/2007 zu installieren.


Gibts denn ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Jo habe alle teile schon gestartet.

Also die Tool habe ich installt, hat aber nichts gebracht. Gibt immernoch eine fehlermeldung. Was mache ich nur falsch


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Und was für ne Fehlermeldung?

Hast du mal in die Readme geguckt, ob es ein bekannter Fehler ist?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Die hier:
MountAppFilesystem() failed: You don't have all GCFs needed to play this game.

Also kurz: Es sind nicht alle Teile vorhanden.

Nope habe noch nicht in der Readme geschaut obs ein bekannter fehler ist. Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Woran genau es liegt kann ich auf die schnelle nicht herausfinden, aber laut Changelog wurde dieser Bug in Version 10.92 behoben/versucht zu beheben



> CM 10.92
> Fixed (hopefully): "MountAppFilesystem() failed:You dont´t have all GCFs needed to play this game."



zu finden im Changelogabteil auf: Cinematic Mod 10


Klingt leider so als müsstest du wohl doch die neuste Version runterladen um in den Genuss der CM10 zu kommen :/


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ah ok.

Dann werde ich mal das laden gleich anfangen.
Muss ich dann eig alles neu runterladen? Also muss ich dann die ganzen 45 Parts laden? Kann ich eig das normale CM 10.00 (das Grundgerüst müsste das glaub sein) behalten oder muss man das auch in einer aktuelleren Version laden? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit 3 Tagen mit CM.


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Leider ja, die aktuelle "Vollversion" ist die 10.90, von dort gibt es dann kleine Patches, derzeit 10.94.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Na super dann fang ich mal an zu laden. Danke dir!


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gern geschehn


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Jetzt bin ich echt stinkig! Hab von 14:30 Uhr gestern bis 01.00 Uhr den Mod geladen und installert. Es kommt aber immernich dieses blöde Fehlermeldung! Ich könnte jetzt echt Kot*en!!

Hat denn jetzt noch einer eine Idee was ich machen könnte?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Konnte den Beitrag oben iwie nicht Editieren 
Deshlab leider Doppelpost.

Kann es vllt daran liegen das CM 10.94 nicht laufen will weil ich EP2 als Steamless version habe?


----------



## craiziks (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich jetzt den 10.94 mod installiert und habe jetzt die "neuen" strächer und pflanzen. Die gefallen mir aber nicht und ich hätte gern die alten wieder. Wie kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## Raigen (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Konnte den Beitrag oben iwie nicht Editieren
> Deshlab leider Doppelpost.
> 
> Kann es vllt daran liegen das CM 10.94 nicht laufen will weil ich EP2 als Steamless version habe?


 
Steamless aka. illegale Version die ohne Steam läuft? Falls du das damit meinst, dann ja, liegt es daran! 

Alle Spiele müssen unter Steam installiert und mindestens einmal gestartet worden sein.


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Ich habe mir gerade 10.90 geladen, beim entpacken enthalte ich aber unabhängig davon ob ich mit 7-Zip oder WinRAR entpacke die Fehlermeldung "CRC failed in 'setup.4'. File is broken. Der Download verlief ohne Probleme. Hat jemand eine Lösungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## Fl_o (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich echt stinkig! Hab von 14:30 Uhr gestern bis 01.00 Uhr den Mod geladen und installert. Es kommt aber immernich dieses blöde Fehlermeldung! Ich könnte jetzt echt Kot*en!!
> 
> Hat denn jetzt noch einer eine Idee was ich machen könnte?



 Ja Raubkopien sind schon was tolles


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



Raigen schrieb:


> Steamless aka. illegale Version die ohne Steam läuft? Falls du das damit meinst, dann ja, liegt es daran!
> 
> Alle Spiele müssen unter Steam installiert und mindestens einmal gestartet worden sein.


 
Ich hab halt EP2 von einem Kumpel bekommen. Deshalb hab ich eine Steamless version.



Fl_o schrieb:


> Ja Raubkopien sind schon was tolles



Eig schon wenn sie gescheid Laufen würden 
Ich weiß dann jetzt also, dass ich mir EP2 doch noch holen gehen werde. Danke euch.


----------



## b0s (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Tipp: Hol dir die Orange Box, da ist außer HL²+EP1+EP2 und Portal auch Team Fortress 2 drin und die gibts mittlerweise sehr günstig, teilweise sogar im Angebot für 10 oder weniger Euro.


----------



## craiziks (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Mir ist aufgefallen dass egal welche episode ich starte, immer angezeigt wird, dass ich episode 2 spiele. Deshalb bekomme ich keine errungenschaften. Was soll das? und wie komm ich an die ganzen dinger wieder ran?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



b0s schrieb:


> Tipp: Hol dir die Orange Box, da ist außer HL²+EP1+EP2 und Portal auch Team Fortress 2 drin und die gibts mittlerweise sehr günstig, teilweise sogar im Angebot für 10 oder weniger Euro.


 
Wäre für mich eher sinnlos, da ich schon HL2+EP1 und Portal habe. TF2 interessiert mich nicht so das Spiel. Müsste mir also nurnoch EP2 holen wäre sinnvoller für mich.


----------



## Fl_o (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



craiziks schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen dass egal welche episode ich starte, immer angezeigt wird, dass ich episode 2 spiele. Deshalb bekomme ich keine errungenschaften. Was soll das? und wie komm ich an die ganzen dinger wieder ran?


 
Jo das ist leider so wenn man denn CM Installiert hat. 
Da er Texturen uvm aus allen Episoden benötigt steht halt immer da das du die 2er Zockst. 

Mit Xfire ist das noch bescheuerter


----------



## Snipa (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

tag zusammen
ich hab mir die cm 10.94 installiert, und bekomme nun wenn ich sie starten will, folgende fehlermeldung:

MoundAppFilesystem() failed: Failed to mount extra GCF "C:\Program Files   (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\half-life2_german.gcf", make sure its available   and decrypted.

kann mir vllt jemand helfen?


----------



## Kreon (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch weitere Fragen: Ist es irgendwie möglich das ich die Errungeschafte auch im Cinematic Mod freischalten kann ? Sieht nämlich nciht so aus das dies möglich ist.



Hab die gleiche Frage. Hab Stunden damit verbracht, die Dateien zu laden, zu entpacken und zu installieren und habe mich darauf gefreut die neuen Errungenschaften angehen zu können und dann lässt sich die Mod nur ohne Steam und somit ohne Errungenschaften starten. 

Edit: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
http://www.cinematicmod.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=581


----------



## SANDERSON (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Von hier: FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Progress ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ck0184 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

@bild2: seit wann gibts prostituierte in HL2? 

ich bin ja generell ein befürworter und fan des CM. aber dieses neue modell marke "bordsteinschwalbe" finde selbst ich arg grenzwertig.

und ja, ich weiss, die models sind optional und der rest des mods überzeugt.

wollts nur mal anmerken, die models werden mit jeder version extremer. bin schon gespannt, was es in v11 zu bestaunen gibt 

ansonsten: weiter so, CM is n geiles teil

MfG


----------



## SANDERSON (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SANDERSON (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Coast-Sequence ist wieder am Tag.


FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Progress ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SANDERSON (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Progress ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl_o (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

So dann hab ich auch mal ein Problem, 

CM 10.40 + Hotfix 
Episode 1

Erstes Level nach dem man von Robo-dog im Auo in die Zitadelle Geworfen wird, da läuft man dann eine kurze Strecke und dann kommt ein Lade Bildschirm und da stürzt das Spiel jedes mal ab.. jemand eine Idee ?

Hab schon CM 10.40 + Hotfix erneut installiert, HD Modells etc sind drinnen. Lief ganz Half Life 2 ohne 1 Problem.. nur da weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. 

Extra 10.90 zu Laden ist mir fast zu viel Aufwand, hab hier nur DSL5000. 


_____

Ok hab mal in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut, folgendes Ergebnis:

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: hl2.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x470c11ae
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: engine.dll, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4a9f53ad
Ausnahmecode: 0x40000015
Fehleroffset: 0x0027799f
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x10d4
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cc3f3022e8f987
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: F:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM10\ hl2.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: f:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\sourcemods\fakefactory_cm10\ bin\engine.dll
Berichtskennung: 0469b0da-ab24-11e0-ab18-001fd09c5788 

hab die Hl2.exe schon mit Admin-rechten und dem Kompatibilitätsmodus von Win Xp Sp3 gestartet, selbes Problem

Irgendwer ne Idee ?


----------



## SANDERSON (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

3DCenter Forum - Paar pics ...


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo Leute,
habe jetzt die Version 10.
Welche muss ich nun als nächstes in welcher Reihenfolge installieren, damit ich auf dem neusten Stand bin?

Version 10.30, dann 10.40, dann 10.42 und dann 10.90 inkl. 10.94?
Oder muss ich 10.30 nicht installieren, wenn ich 10.40 installiere?

Und wann soll ich das HD-Addon installieren?
Ganz zum Schluss, wenn ich bei 10.94 bin, oder schon wenn vorerst nur 9er Base installiert ist?

lg Dustin


----------



## b0s (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Eigentlich gibt es die V 10.90 als Full Installer, wonach du dann nur noch den kleinen 10.94 patch installieren müsstest. ( Cinematic Mod 10 )


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Also quasi von 10 gleich auf 10.90?
Das ist praktisch


----------



## SANDERSON (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJ7pBv0AQCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SANDERSON (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - CM11 Release Candidate


----------



## SANDERSON (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6f6F-Fb1lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



SANDERSON schrieb:


> FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - CM11 Release Candidate


 
Ich habe mir alle 18 Files heruntergeladen, aber wie öffne ich das jetzt? 

Die Dateien heißen so:
CM11INSTALLER.7z.001
CM11INSTALLER.7z.002
usw.

Lässt sich also nicht öffnen, wenn ich als Dateiendung .rar hinzufüge kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Archiv zerstört sei, lösche ich zB. .001, sodass .7z als Dateiendung bleibt, kommt ebenfalls eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich steh hier grade echt auf dem Schlauch. 
ich hoffe mir kann jemand behilflich sein. 

MfG Pommes


----------



## b0s (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Auf die erste Datei rechtsklicken und dann Entpacken auswählen hast du aber shocn versucht?

Was hast du denn für ein Packprogramm? 7zip ist kostenlos und WinRAR sollte 7z shocn seit vielen Versionen beherrschen.


----------



## riedochs (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Hallo Leute,

ich bekomme runtime error wenn ich CM11 starten will. Eine Idee woran das liegt?

EDIT: http://fortuente.com/2007/10/solved-steam-and-the-visual-c-runtime-error/

Hat geholfen.


----------



## SANDERSON (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

CM11 Final ist draussen.

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - CM 11 Final RELEASED


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

Gibt es die 11er Version nur bei Netload ? Gibt es die nicht noch wo anders zum laden ?


----------



## ViolentVocalist88 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Gibt es die 11er Version nur bei Netload ? Gibt es die nicht noch wo anders zum laden ?


 
Es gibt noch Links für Uploaded.to und Torrent! Musste mal auf seiner Homepage checken!


----------



## SANDERSON (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 9.51 / 10 + HD Addon*

*V 11.05* mit dem neuen Bloom-Setting "*Dreamy*"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 11*

Das alte aufgeblasene Startposting ist Geschichte. Dieses wurde jetzt komplett überarbeitet und aktualisiert ...  

[Sammelthread] FakeFactory Cinematic Mod 11​


----------



## SANDERSON (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 11*

Update 11.50 

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - RELEASE: CM 11.50 Update


----------



## boss3D (29. September 2012)

^^ Habe gestern auf v11.52 geupdated und seitdem kann ich die Mod nicht mehr starten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich so im cinematicmod.com/forum umschaut, stellt man schnell fest, dass einige Leute dll Probleme mit der Version 11.50/52 haben. Eine Neuinstallation der kompletten Cinematic Mod hat bei mir nicht geholfen. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probleme, oder vielleicht gar eine Lösung? Bitte unbedingt posten!

*[Edit]*
Habe schon die Lösung gefunden! Hier nachzulesen, falls wer das selbe Problem haben sollte. 

*[Edit 2]*
Problem doch noch nicht ganz gelöst. Das Spiel startet zwar jetzt, aber ich bekomme kein Bild! Ich höre den Sound, ich kann die Texte/Namen/Credits/etc. lesen und das Fadenkreuz sehen, aber KEIN BILD!!! WTF?


----------



## SANDERSON (30. September 2012)

CM 12 Lite Edition für alle, die mit den optionalen HD-Charakteren nix anfangen können.
Jederzeit update-fähig zur CM 12 FULL version.

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Cinematic Mod 12 LE (Lite Edition)


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2012)

Zeit wird's, dass die 12er kommt. Bei der 11er bekomme ich kein Bild, nur einen schwarzen Screen mit Cinematic Soundtrack ... 

BTW: Startposting wird geupdated, wenn auch die Full Version verfügbar ist. Trotzdem danke für die Info.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe vermutlich die CM 10 installiert, weiß aber nicht genau ob nur 10 oder 10,xx.
Wie finde ich denn heraus, welche Version ich genau habe?
Und wenn ich die CM 11 installieren will, muss ich die CM 10 dann löschen, oder kann ich die CM 11 einfach drüber installieren?

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2012)

Also jetzt "so kurz" vor dem Release der finalen CM12 würde ich mir den Aufwand wirklich nicht mehr antun, die ganzen GB für die 11er zu saugen. Im Übrigen ist die 11er verbuggt wie wohl keine Version je zuvor es war ... kannst ja gerne die unzähligen Problem-Threads im offiziellen Forum anschauen. 

Wenn du gleich auf die 12 wartest, musst du auch nicht lange überlegen, welche Version du gerade installiert haben könntest. 

Wenn du allerdings unbedingt (auf eigenes Risiko!) die 11er ausprobieren willst, würde ich deine jetzige Version deinstallieren und übriggebliebene Rest-Files löschen. Dann eine saubere Installation der 11er Basic. Anschließend noch die Updates drauf und dann wirst du eh sehen, ob du HL2 überhaupt starten kannst, und wenn ja, ob du auch ein Bild am Monitor bekommst, und wenn ja, wie schnell es abstürzt. In diesem Sinne --> viel Spaß!  

_PS: Alle relevanten Links sind im Startposting zu finden._


----------



## Dustin91 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, habe vor ner Woche die CM 11 und den 12 Mb-Patch installiert und habe bis jetzt ohne Probleme gespielt.
Ich hatte keinen einzigen Bug.


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann bleib bei der Version! Die Probleme fangen erst ab 11.50 an ...


----------



## Dustin91 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ok, werde ich machen


----------



## Sharidan (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Zuerstmal sorry das ich nen Alten Thread wieder belebe aber meine Frage passt hier nunmal am besten hin, und ein reines Valve Game Forum hab ich net gefunden.

Ich spiele im moment mal wieder Half-Life2 allerdings mit dem CM12.21 Mod. 
Dazu gleich die Frage: Habe die den Schwierichkeitsgrad irgendwie erhöht ?

Zur erklärung: Mit HL2 hab ich vor kurzem "Vanilla" angefangen und bin wirklich ohne einmal zu sterben auf "Normal" MIttlerer Schwierichkeitsgrad bis nach Ravenhold gekommen. Weder die Combine Wagen mit ihren Raketen noch der Jagdschrauber waren auch nur ansatzweiße ein Problem.

Dann dachte ich mir, knallst dir den CM12.31 drauf, gesagt getan, neue Spiel begonnen und zu Anfangs hatte ich auch keine Probleme .. Ja bis zu dem Punkt wo man das erste mal auf diese Combine Wagen trifft.
Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich inzwischen Gestorben bin, aber die Dinger sind plötzlich ein Echtes Problem. Auch die Combine machen mehr Dmg bilde ich mir ein.

Daher eben meine Frage ob die was am Schwierichkeitsgrad gedreht haben, denn normal ist das echt net mehr (: 

Lg
Chris


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob sie was gedreht haben, aber das ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Sharidan (12. Mai 2013)

Hi

Habs bereits raus gefinden, lesen sollte man können. Im Konfigurator kann man ein Häckchen setzt womit Granaten usw mehr DMG verursachen und ein Kopftreffer IMMER Tödlich endet.
Allerdings haben sie auch am Level mehr verändert als mir bisher aufgefallen ist.
In Black Mesa East bekommt man schon die Schrottflinte die man eigentlich erst in Ravenhold bekommen sollte. Da öffnet sich auf einmal eine Tür was wohl Alyx's zimmer sein sollte, und dort fand ich die Waffe.
Außerdem sieht man den G-Man auch bei deim Dam vor Black Mesa East auf dem Pier.

Alles in allem ein Extrem geiler Mod der nicht nur Grafisch das ganze aufwertet sondern auch Spieltechnisch leichte veränderungen vornimmt. Daher kann man HL2 echt nach ewigkeiten nochmal Daddeln und trotzdem neues Finden (:

Bin schon auf EP1 und EP2 dann gespannt mit dem Mod


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie funktioniert die Mod nicht.

- Half Life² + alle Episonden ist installiert.
- Alles SDKs ebenso

Ich installiere die Mod wie vorgegeben, bekomme aber einen Fehlermeldung das eine Datei nicht da ist. 

Wie habt ihr denn die Mod installiert?


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Mai 2013)

Welche Datei fehlt denn?
Also ich kann dir leider nicht mehr genau sagen was ich damals für die erste CM gemacht hab.
Hab jetzt halt die CM 11 deinstalliert und CM 12 drüberinstalliert und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2013)

Angeblich eine cfg von Half Life². Was aber iwie nicht sein kann, da ich die drei Spiele frisch mit Steam herunter geladen habe.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du die Fehlermeldung sicherlich schon gegoogelt hast oder?
Hast du es mit der CM 12 versucht, oder?
Wenn ja, lad doch mal CM 11 oder eine ältere Version runter, installier diese und versuch die mal kurz zu spielen.
Dann wieder deinstallieren und CM 12 wieder draufklatschen...
Sonst weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, gegoogelt hab ich schon. Naja werd es dann einfach nochmal versuchen. Wenn es dann wieder nicht geht, dann mache ich es so wie du es vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab keinen Plan ob mein Plan was taugt, aber was besseres fällt mir halt nicht ein


----------



## Low (22. Mai 2013)

Hast du die spiele nach der Installation einmal gestartet?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, habe ich. Alle drei.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2013)

So, nun hab ich des Rätsels Lösung! 

Scheinbar läuft bei Steam iwas verkehrt. Zumindest bei Half Life². Die Foren sind voll mit Einträgen, das Steam die falschen Sprachdateien ausgibt. Dadurch fehlen die benötigten cfg-Dateien. Liegt wohl an dem Steampipe-Update. Naja mal sehen ab wann das wieder geht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juni 2013)

Gibt es schon was neues wegen der blöden Cfg datei ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. Valve hat immer noch nicht nachgebessert.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (29. Juni 2013)

im moment gehts nur wenn man englisch auswählt.deutsch bekommt man wenn russisch ausgewählt wird, der mod funktioniert dann aber immer noch nicht.Man hat zwar deutsch aber die german.gcf datei ist aber immer noch nicht vorhanden.

mfg


----------



## xpSyk (11. Juli 2013)

Wie zur Hölle krieg ich die Mod zum laufen? Ich probiere jetz schon seit 2 Tagen hunderte Lösungsmöglichkeiten -.- aber immer wieder und wieder: "MountAppFilesystem() failed: You don't have all GCFs needed to play this game!"
Liegt der Fehler wirklich bei mir oder auf Seite von Valve oder der Mod?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juli 2013)

Normal ! 

Musst warten bis das Vale fixt !


----------



## xpSyk (11. Juli 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Normal !
> 
> Musst warten bis das Vale fixt !


----------



## Festplatte (13. Juli 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


>


 
Wird jetzt halt alles SteamPipe, da müssen die Mod-Entwickler ran, nicht Valve.


----------



## Napzor (13. Juli 2013)

Hi...


Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter :

FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Cinematic Mod 12.21 All Required GCF files.

Anscheinend werden bei Neuinstallation des Games die benötigten gcf.Dateien nicht mehr von Steam installiert.
Ich bin grad am downloaden, dauert free nur ewig :,(


----------



## Dennisth (13. Juli 2013)

Napzor schrieb:


> Anscheinend werden bei Neuinstallation des Games die benötigten gcf.Dateien nicht mehr von Steam installiert.
> Ich bin grad am downloaden, dauert free nur ewig :,(


 
Ich würde euch empfehlen, lieber die neuste Version (CM13) zu laden:
FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod • View topic - Current Release Info: CM2013 (alpha 1) Release 10/7/2013

Die Version ist immerhin schon auf das SteamPipe ausgelegt und man muss sich keine gcf-Dateien aus irgendwelchen Quellen runterladen. Bin gerade am laden und dann wird getestet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Juli 2013)

Da warte ich bis die CM 13 draußen ist.


----------



## xpSyk (13. Juli 2013)

Napzor schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter :
> ...


 
DANKE! DANKE! ICH LIEBE DICH! <33333


----------



## Napzor (14. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir hat es trotzdem nicht gefunzt. Der Typ schreibt zwar das wären alle Dateien die man bräuchte, aber wenn ich mir die Readme von FakeFactory bezüglich der CM12,20 anschaue dann fehlen immer noch folgende Dateien:

Base Source Shared Materials.gcf
Base Source Shared Models.gcf
Base Source Shared Sounds.gcf

In einem anderen Forum steht zwar das dies die gleichen Dateien wären wie diese:

source materials.gcf
source models.gcf
source sounds.gcf

und man müsste die nur kopieren, umbenennen und wieder in den Ordner einfügen, 
aber auch das funzt nicht, da beim ersten Start von Steam die Dateien sofort wieder weg sind.

@ xpSyk: Hat's denn bei dir geklappt?


----------



## Napzor (14. Juli 2013)

So.... ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht Half Life 2 auf dem Laptop zu installieren, und zwar von der Original DVD welche ich mir damals gekauft hatte.
Bei der Installation war ich nicht mit dem Internet, bzw. Steam verbunden. Und siehe da... Installiert werden auch die drei "Base Source... " Dateien.
Diese hab ich kopiert und auf meinen Spiele Rechner in den Steam Apps Ordner gelegt.
d.h. ich hatte nun alle Dateien die FakeFactory in seiner Readme fordert, im Steam Apps Ordner.

Den Ordner ließ ich offen um zu sehen was passiert...

Steam gestartet... ALLE DREI BASE SOURCE DATEIEN WERDEN DIREKT GELÖSCHT.

Fazit:
Ich weiß nicht wie andere die 12,20 oder 12,21 Version zum laufen bekommen haben, bei mir funzt es jedenfalls nicht.
Hab jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt kein Nerv mehr. Hab alle Varianten, Installationen ausprobiert die mir eingefallen sind, oder die ich im Netz gefunden hab...
Es geht bei mir nicht... Wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat... dann nur zu...


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2013)

Siehe hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ctorys-cinematic-mod-11-a-94.html#post5332854


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

ich wird heut auch mal die neuste Version des mods installieren... hoffentlich gibt's keine Probleme


----------



## xpSyk (24. Juli 2013)

Napzor schrieb:


> So.... ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht Half Life 2 auf dem Laptop zu installieren, und zwar von der Original DVD welche ich mir damals gekauft hatte.
> Bei der Installation war ich nicht mit dem Internet, bzw. Steam verbunden. Und siehe da... Installiert werden auch die drei "Base Source... " Dateien.
> Diese hab ich kopiert und auf meinen Spiele Rechner in den Steam Apps Ordner gelegt.
> d.h. ich hatte nun alle Dateien die FakeFactory in seiner Readme fordert, im Steam Apps Ordner.
> ...



http://cinematicmod.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2383 da


----------

